# Celebrity-ABC (nur Nachnamen zählen)



## Cherubini (7 Juli 2022)

Die Regeln sollten klar sein: Der erste (in dem Fall ich  ) nennt einen weiblichen oder männlichen Star, dessen *Nach*name mit *A *beginnt, der nächste antwortet dann mit einen Star mit *B* usw.
"Pink" bei *P* oder "Cher" bei *C* ist erlaubt, aber nicht z.B. "Michael Jackson" bei *M* ...
Viel Spaß! 

Jana *A*zizi


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Horst Buchholz


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Cher


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Eminem


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Frank Fahrian


----------



## Cherubini (7 Juli 2022)

Kaia Gerber


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Evelyn Hamann


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Floor Jansen😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Mike Krüger


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Frauke Ludowig


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Mike Meyers


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Nostradamus


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Jamie Oliver


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Wolfgang Petry


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Julia Roberts


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Carlos Santana


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Roger Taylor


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Jules Verne


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Richard Wagner


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Xi Jinping​Xi sollte der nachname sein


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Franz Beckenbauer


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Inspector Columbo


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Anthony Davies

[Ich verehre Columbo, hab die kpl Box und jede Folge mehrmals gesehen]


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Albert Einstein


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Klaus Fischer


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Galileo Galilei


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

James Hetfield


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Julio Iglesias


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Immanuel Kant


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Karl Liebknecht


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Karl May


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

George Orwell


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Pele


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Suzi Quatro


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Keith Richards


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Jochen Vogel


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

John Wayne


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Punisher (7 Juli 2022)

Sean Young


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Frank Zappa

next Round...


----------



## Punisher (7 Juli 2022)

Barbara Auer


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Boris Becker


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Roger Chapman


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Katja Eppstein


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Juli 2022)

Frank Farian


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Eva Green


----------



## faker369 (7 Juli 2022)

Tom Holland


----------



## Cherubini (7 Juli 2022)

Julio Iglesias


----------



## jens4975 (7 Juli 2022)

Brian Jones


----------



## Freud (8 Juli 2022)

Melina Kanakaredes


----------



## EmmaW (8 Juli 2022)

Robert Lewandowski


----------



## Max100 (8 Juli 2022)

Sepp Maier


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

Richard Nixon


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Juli 2022)

George Orwell


----------



## Max100 (8 Juli 2022)

Louis Pasteur


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Juli 2022)

Salvatore Quasimodo


----------



## Max100 (8 Juli 2022)

Franck Ribéry


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Juli 2022)

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## frank63 (8 Juli 2022)

Elena Uhlig


----------



## faker369 (8 Juli 2022)

Weiß nicht obs zählt

Rafael Van der Vaart


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

Marius Müller-Westernhagen


----------



## Cherubini (8 Juli 2022)

Marco2 schrieb:


> Marius Müller-Westernhagen


Das wäre wohl eher die Lösung für *M* gewesen ... ^^ 

Tabea Waßmuth


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Juli 2022)

Carlos Filipe *Ximénes* Belo

Doppelvor- und Nachnamen


----------



## frank63 (8 Juli 2022)

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Juli 2022)

Carl Zeiss


----------



## Cherubini (8 Juli 2022)

Konrad Adenauer


----------



## Max100 (8 Juli 2022)

Michael Ballack


----------



## Death Row (8 Juli 2022)

Cheryl Cole


----------



## Max100 (8 Juli 2022)

James Dean


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

Hannelore Elsner


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Juli 2022)

Fredl Fesl


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

Herbert Grönemeyer


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Juli 2022)

Hulk Hogan


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

Zlatan Ibrahimović


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Juli 2022)

Günther Jauch


----------



## hoppel4711 (8 Juli 2022)

Katja Krasavice


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

Lena Meyer Landrut


----------



## willis (8 Juli 2022)

Shirley MacLean


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

Andrea Nahles


----------



## jens4975 (8 Juli 2022)

Jonny Otten


----------



## willis (8 Juli 2022)

Ellen Page

als Frau fand ich sie Mega


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

Veronika von Quast​


----------



## Death Row (8 Juli 2022)

Denise Richards


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

Hella von Sinnen


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Juli 2022)

Mike Tyson


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

Beate Uhse


----------



## pold1 (8 Juli 2022)

Isabel Varell


----------



## Marco2 (8 Juli 2022)

John Wayne


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Juli 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Juli 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2022)

Konrad Adenauer


----------



## Death Row (9 Juli 2022)

David Beckham


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2022)

George Clooney


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## Max100 (9 Juli 2022)

Friedrich Engels


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2022)

Henry Ford


----------



## jens4975 (9 Juli 2022)

Gustav Gründgens


----------



## frank63 (9 Juli 2022)

Hulk Hogan


----------



## Marco2 (9 Juli 2022)

Julio Iglesias​


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Horst Janson


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Claus Kleber


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Dennis Law


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Steve Nicol


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Randy Orton


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Gary Pallister


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Carlos Queiroz


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Ian Rush


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Axel Springer


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Phil Thompson


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Walter Ulbricht


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Cornelius Vanderbilt


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Konstantin Wecker


----------



## Max100 (10 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Ranga Yogeshwar


----------



## Max100 (10 Juli 2022)

Rolf Zuckowski


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

David Alaba


----------



## Max100 (10 Juli 2022)

Otto von Bismarck


----------



## Cherubini (10 Juli 2022)

Cindy Crawford


----------



## Death Row (10 Juli 2022)

Emily Didonato


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Ludwig Erhard


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Robbie Fowler


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Hans Dietrich Genscher


----------



## EmmaW (10 Juli 2022)

Hanne Haller


----------



## Death Row (10 Juli 2022)

Zlatan Ibrahimović


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Mick Jagger


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Kevin Keegan


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Lena Meyer Landrut


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Felipe Massa


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Liam Neeson


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Ronnie O‘Sullivan


----------



## Hope (10 Juli 2022)

Eva Padberg


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Ian Rush


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Bastian Schweinsteiger


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Judd Trump


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Lars Unnerstall


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Hans Joachim Vogel


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Herbert Wehner


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Steve Yzerman


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Helmut Zacharias


----------



## Austin (10 Juli 2022)

Richard Armitage


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Uli Borowka


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Charly Chaplin


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Nina Eichinger


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Klaus Fichtel


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Günter Gaus


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Helmut Haller


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Ko Itakura


----------



## hoppel4711 (10 Juli 2022)

Jesse James


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Johanna Klum


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Frank Lampard


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Steve McQueen


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Gianna Nannini


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Stephane Ortelli


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Sidney Poitier


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Wil Quadflieg


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Franklin D. Roosevelt


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Michael Schulz


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Lars Unger


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Giuseppe Verdi


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Roger Williamson


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Ursula Xanthakos


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Ferdinand Graf von Zeppelin


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Konrad Adenauer


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Otto von Bismarck


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Johnny Cash


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Walt Disney


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Albert Einstein


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Friedhelm Funkel


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Gregor Gysi


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Eva Herman


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Udo Jürgens


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Erich Kästner


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Gotthold Ephraim Lessing


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Désirée Nick


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Barack Obama


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Petra Pau


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Ronald Reagan


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Nico Schwanz


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Klaus Toppmöller​


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Adolf Urban


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Elisabeth Volkmann


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Ottmar Walter


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Carlos Filipe Ximénes


----------



## Cherubini (10 Juli 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Michele Alboreto


----------



## frank63 (10 Juli 2022)

Willy Brandt


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

_Carlos Caesar_


----------



## jens4975 (10 Juli 2022)

Hendrik Dreekmann


----------



## Marco2 (10 Juli 2022)

Barbara Eligmann


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2022)

Sigmund Freud


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

Werner *Gegenbauer*


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2022)

Horst Hrubesch


----------



## Max100 (11 Juli 2022)

Henrik Ibsen


----------



## Cherubini (11 Juli 2022)

Janine Jansen


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

Dschingis Khan


----------



## Max100 (11 Juli 2022)

Joachim „Jogi“ Löw


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2022)

Nelson Mandela


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

Neymar


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2022)

Michelle Obama


----------



## muad.dib (11 Juli 2022)

Pablo Picasso


----------



## EmmaW (11 Juli 2022)

Suzi Quatro


----------



## Cherubini (11 Juli 2022)

Ronda Rousey


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

Olaf Scholz (...unser Bundes-Olli)


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Juli 2022)

Mick Taylor


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

Liv Ullmann


----------



## TNT (11 Juli 2022)

Jan Wouters


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

Xin Xan


----------



## TNT (11 Juli 2022)

Zarathustra


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

Mustafa Kemal Atatürk


----------



## TNT (11 Juli 2022)

Johannes Brahms


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

Coco Chanel


----------



## TNT (11 Juli 2022)

Johnny Depp


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

Hannelore Elsner


----------



## TNT (11 Juli 2022)

Klaus Fichtel


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

Jonathan de Guzmán


----------



## TNT (11 Juli 2022)

Britta Heidemann 🎖


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

*Julio Iglesias*


----------



## TNT (11 Juli 2022)

Brian Johnson


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

Marika Kilius


----------



## pold1 (11 Juli 2022)

Andrea L’Arronge


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

Ulrike Nasse-Meyfarth


----------



## TNT (11 Juli 2022)

Jack Nicholson


----------



## jens4975 (11 Juli 2022)

David O‘Leary


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

Pablo Picasso


----------



## TNT (11 Juli 2022)

Stefan Quandt (BMW)


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

Heinz Rühmann


----------



## TNT (11 Juli 2022)

Peter Schilling


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juli 2022)

Mark Twain


----------



## TNT (11 Juli 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## Hope (11 Juli 2022)

Karl Valentin


----------



## TNT (11 Juli 2022)

John Wick 🤣


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

John Xiong​


----------



## Max100 (12 Juli 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## Max100 (12 Juli 2022)

Cherubini schrieb:


> Klaus Augenthaler


Erst noch das Z:
Erik Zabel


----------



## hoppel4711 (12 Juli 2022)

Brigitte Bardot


----------



## Cherubini (12 Juli 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


> Erst noch das Z:
> Erik Zabel


Ach ja, da war was ... 

Yvonne Catterfeld


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## Max100 (12 Juli 2022)

Friedrich Ebert


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

Karl Dall


----------



## hoppel4711 (12 Juli 2022)

Claire Forlani


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

Gunther Gabriel


----------



## Max100 (12 Juli 2022)

Tom Hanks


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2022)

Andres Iniesta


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

Jesus


----------



## Max100 (12 Juli 2022)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

Karl Lauterbach


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2022)

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Juli 2022)

Nostradamus


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2022)

Erik Ode


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Juli 2022)

Pelé


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Marco2 (12 Juli 2022)

Grigori Rasputin


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2022)

Helmut Schön


----------



## Cherubini (12 Juli 2022)

Sophia Thomalla


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Juli 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## Cherubini (12 Juli 2022)

Sebastian Vettel


----------



## TNT (12 Juli 2022)

Cliff Williams (AC/DC)


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Juli 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## hoppel4711 (13 Juli 2022)

Pia Zadora


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2022)

Louis Armstrong


----------



## Cherubini (13 Juli 2022)

Lisa Buckwitz


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2022)

Marie Curie


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Marlene Dietrich


----------



## Cherubini (13 Juli 2022)

Stefan Edberg


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Falco


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2022)

Vincent van Gogh


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Erling Haaland


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2022)

Julio Iglesias


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Elton John


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2022)

Kimberly Kardashian


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Martin Luther


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2022)

Karl Marx


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Peter Neururer


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Juli 2022)

George Orwell


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2022)

Meg Ryan


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2022)

*Margaret Thatcher*


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Walter Ulbricht


----------



## Death Row (13 Juli 2022)

Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2022)

Timo Werner


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

André Xylander


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Juli 2022)

Hans Zimmer


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2022)

Enrico Albertosi (Torhüter Italien WM 1970)


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Juli 2022)

Brigitte Bardot


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2022)

Jackie Chan


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Juli 2022)

John Denver


----------



## jens4975 (13 Juli 2022)

Lisa Evans


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Juli 2022)

Jane Fonda


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2022)

Gunter Gabriel


----------



## hoppel4711 (13 Juli 2022)

Hansi Hinterseer


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Juli 2022)

*Jeremy Irons*​


----------



## TNT (13 Juli 2022)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Christine Kaufmann


----------



## TNT (13 Juli 2022)

Christine Lamprecht 🤢


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## TNT (13 Juli 2022)

Juice Newton


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Claudia Obert


----------



## TNT (13 Juli 2022)

Elvis Presley


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Heinz Quermann


----------



## Cherubini (13 Juli 2022)

Arjen Robben


----------



## TNT (13 Juli 2022)

Slash


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Bettina Tietjen


----------



## TNT (13 Juli 2022)

Lars Ulrich


----------



## Austin (13 Juli 2022)

Michael Verhoeven


----------



## TNT (13 Juli 2022)

Fritz Walter


----------



## Austin (13 Juli 2022)

Peng Xiaoran


----------



## TNT (13 Juli 2022)

MALCOLM YOUNG GITARRENGOTT


----------



## Austin (13 Juli 2022)

Helmut Zerlett


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Adamo


----------



## Austin (13 Juli 2022)

Gedeon Burkhard


----------



## TNT (13 Juli 2022)

Sean Connery


----------



## Austin (13 Juli 2022)

Kenny Dalglish


----------



## TNT (13 Juli 2022)

Charlotte Englhardt


----------



## Austin (13 Juli 2022)

Ken Follett


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Götz George


----------



## Austin (13 Juli 2022)

Didi Hallervorden


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## Austin (13 Juli 2022)

Victoria Justice


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Immanuel Kant


----------



## Austin (13 Juli 2022)

Virginie Ledoyen


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Angela Merkel


----------



## Austin (13 Juli 2022)

Bill Nighy


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Barack Obama


----------



## Austin (13 Juli 2022)

Nathan Peterman


----------



## Marco2 (13 Juli 2022)

Adolphe Quetelet


----------



## Austin (13 Juli 2022)

Niels Ruf


----------



## Cherubini (14 Juli 2022)

Kristen Stewart


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Audrey Tautou


----------



## Max100 (14 Juli 2022)

Beate Uhse


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Juli 2022)

Antonio Vivaldi


----------



## Max100 (14 Juli 2022)

George Washington


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Juli 2022)

Xenia


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## Max100 (14 Juli 2022)

Peter Zahn


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2022)

Konrad Adenauer


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2022)

Ferdinand August Bebel


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2022)

Cindy Crawford


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2022)

Karl Dall


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2022)

Dwight D. Eisenhower


----------



## Cherubini (14 Juli 2022)

Helene Fischer


----------



## Max100 (14 Juli 2022)

Heiner Geisler


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Juli 2022)

Nina Hagen


----------



## Cherubini (14 Juli 2022)

John Isner


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2022)

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Juli 2022)

Val Kilmer


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Ines Lutz


----------



## Death Row (14 Juli 2022)

Mia Malkova


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Chuck Norris


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Robert Oppenheimer


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Pink


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Dennis Quaid


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Marcel Reif


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Adam Sandler


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Adam Sandler


Dessen Filme hasse ich

Giovanni Trappatoni


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Dessen Filme hasse ich
> 
> Giovanni Trappatoni


Ich mag den Sandler ebenso wenig.

Albert Uderzo


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Ich mag den Sandler ebenso wenig.
> 
> Albert Uderzo


Vorallem seine dt. Synchronstimme

Jürgen Vogel


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Björn Werner


TNT schrieb:


> Vorallem seine dt. Synchronstimme


Dann ist der aktuelle Bond ja auch nix für dich


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Björn Werner
> 
> Dann ist der aktuelle Bond ja auch nix für dich


Warum? Spricht der Esel da jemanden? Hab die br da aber noch nicht angeschaut 

Xingfan


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Warum? Spricht der Esel da jemanden? Hab die br da aber noch nicht angeschaut
> 
> Xingfan


Die deutsche Synchronstimme vom Sandler und vom Craig ist die Gleiche.

Steve Yzerman


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Die deutsche Synchronstimme vom Sandler und vom Craig ist die Gleiche.
> 
> Steve Yzerman


Fuck, das ist mir nie aufgefallen....

Zucchero


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Bryan Adams


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Melanie Chisholm


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Juli 2022)

Bob Dylan


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Mark Evans


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Juli 2022)

Frank Farian


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Barry Gibb


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

John Higgins


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Beate Igel


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Janet Jackson


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Leo Kirch


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Karl Lagerfeld


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Nagel Mansell


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Julian Nagelsmann


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Eric Ode


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Peter Peters


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Suzi Quatro


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Ralf Rangnick


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Luna Schweiger


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Justin Trudeau


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Jan Ulrich


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Carlos Valderrama


----------



## TNT (14 Juli 2022)

Howard Webb


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2022)

Xie Xian


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Theo Zwanziger


----------



## Marco2 (14 Juli 2022)

David Alaba


----------



## Nik1979 (14 Juli 2022)

Tom Brady


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2022)

Steven Cherundolo (Ex Bundesligaspieler Hannover96)


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Jupp Derwall


----------



## Nik1979 (14 Juli 2022)

Stefan Effenberg


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Frank Farian


----------



## frank63 (14 Juli 2022)

Jürgen Grabowski


----------



## Austin (14 Juli 2022)

Helmut Haller


----------



## Nik1979 (15 Juli 2022)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Curd Jürgens


----------



## Max100 (15 Juli 2022)

Christoph Kolumbus


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Juli 2022)

John Lennon


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Nelson Mandela


----------



## Max100 (15 Juli 2022)

Neckermann, Josef


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Uwe Ochsenknecht


----------



## Max100 (15 Juli 2022)

Paul Panzer


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Juli 2022)

Thomas Quasthoff


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Ronald Reagan


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Barbara Schöne


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Mark Twain


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Juli 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Hans Joachim Vogel


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Juli 2022)

John Wayne


----------



## Cherubini (15 Juli 2022)

Malcolm X


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Juli 2022)

Malcolm Young


----------



## frank63 (15 Juli 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## Cherubini (15 Juli 2022)

Emmanuel Adebayor


----------



## Max100 (15 Juli 2022)

Otto von Bismarck


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Juli 2022)

Guido Cantz


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Albrecht Dürer


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Linda Evangilista


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Roger Federer


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Rupert Grint


----------



## EmmaW (15 Juli 2022)

Gilt Heino?


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Julio Iglesias

klar gilt Heino


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Boris Jelzin


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Lemmy Kilmister


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Rosa Luxemburg


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Josef Neckermann


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Robert Oppenheimer


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

* Max Planck*


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Cliff Richard


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)

Michael Schenker


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Daniel Thioune


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Max Verstappen


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Otto Waalkes


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Paul Zipser


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Konrad Adenauer


----------



## Austin (15 Juli 2022)

Terry Bollea


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juli 2022)

Coco Chanel


----------



## Austin (16 Juli 2022)

Charles Darwin


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2022)

Albert Einstein


----------



## Austin (16 Juli 2022)

Ralph Fiennes


----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2022)

Kirk Douglas


----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2022)

Juri Gagarin


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Juli 2022)

Stephen Hawking


----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2022)

August Iffland


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Juli 2022)

Jesse James


----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2022)

Franz Kafka


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Juli 2022)

Jerry Lewis


----------



## Cherubini (16 Juli 2022)

Maria Menounos


----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2022)

Alfred Nobel


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Juli 2022)

Adam Opel


----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2022)

Louis Pasteur


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2022)

Salvatore Quasimodo


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Heinz Rühmann


----------



## Marco2 (16 Juli 2022)

Ayrton Senna


----------



## Cherubini (16 Juli 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Jan Ulrich


----------



## pold1 (16 Juli 2022)

Denise Virieux


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Otto Waalkes


----------



## EmmaW (16 Juli 2022)

bitte löschen


----------



## Cherubini (16 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Juli 2022)

Ranga Yogeshwar


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Linda Zervakis


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Juli 2022)

Gomez Addams (Addams Family)


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Jeanette Biedermann 😍


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Juli 2022)

Leonard Cohen


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Charles Darwin


----------



## EmmaW (16 Juli 2022)

Eva


----------



## Cherubini (16 Juli 2022)

Luis Figo


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Juli 2022)

Che Guevara


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Chris Hemsworth


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Andres Inesta


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Michael Jackson


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Rudi Kargus(Ehemaliger HSV Torhüter)


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Jens Lehmann


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Josef "Sepp" Maier


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Loddar Matthäus


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Norbert Nachtweih


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Morten Olsen


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Jean Marie Pfaff


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)

Ricardo Quaresma


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Juli 2022)

Valentino Rossi


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Jadon Sancho


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Juli 2022)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## frank63 (16 Juli 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Juli 2022)

Jules Verne


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Margot Werner


----------



## Max100 (17 Juli 2022)

Carlos Filipe Ximénes


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Malcolm Young


----------



## Max100 (17 Juli 2022)

Konrad Zuse


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Konrad Adenauer


----------



## Max100 (17 Juli 2022)

Bastian Schweinsteiger.


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Ernst Thälmann


----------



## Max100 (17 Juli 2022)

Johann Ludwig Uhland


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Bernhard Vogel


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Sahra Wagenknecht


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Neil Armstrong


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Pat Benatar


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Cher


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Stefan Effenberg


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Harisson Ford


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Rob Gronkowski


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Hermann Hesse


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Andres Inesta


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Jesse James


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Nastassja Kinski


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

JJ Lehto


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Sophie Marceau


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Wolfgang Neuss


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Ossi Osborn


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Kai Pflaume


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Quasimodo


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Karl-Heinz Rummenigge


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Bettina Tietjen


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Karl Valentin


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Richard Wagner


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Xin Xon


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Louis Armstrong


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

James Bond


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Sabine Christiansen


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Placido Domingo


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Roland Emmerich


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Kim Fisher


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## Marco2 (17 Juli 2022)

Erwin Hermandung


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Julio Iglesias


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Michael Jordan


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Erich Kästner


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Astrid Lindgren


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Lionel Messi


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Neymar


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Ed O´Neill(Al Bundy)


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Juli 2022)

Sarah Palin


----------



## Cherubini (17 Juli 2022)

Will Quadflieg


----------



## frank63 (17 Juli 2022)

Petar Radenković


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Elke Sommer


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Juli 2022)

Sina Tkotsch


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2022)

Liv Ullmann


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Juli 2022)

Catherine Vogel


----------



## hoppel4711 (18 Juli 2022)

Kim Wilde


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Malcolm Young


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Zeus


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2022)

Roald Amundsen


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Boris Becker


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2022)

Thomas Bach


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

George Clooney


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Ludwig Erhard


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Henry Ford


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Thomas Herrmann ​


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Eric Idle


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Udo Jürgens


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Klaus Kinski


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Jerry Lewis


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Angela Merkel


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Alfred Nobel


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

George Orwell


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Pablo Picasso


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Thomas Quasthoff


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Keke Rosberg


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Michael Schumacher


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Jean Tinguely


----------



## Hope (18 Juli 2022)

Nicole Uphoff


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Jules Verne


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Richard von Weizäcker


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Rolf Zacher


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Neil Armstrong


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Buffalo Bill


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2022)

James Cook


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

John Denver


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2022)

Horst Eckel


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Wolfgang Fahrian


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Johannes Gutenberg


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Helmut Haller


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Wolfgang Joop


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Helmut Kohl


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2022)

Gottfried Wilhelm Leibniz


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Per Mertesacker


----------



## TNT (18 Juli 2022)

Paul Newman


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Roy Orbison


----------



## TNT (18 Juli 2022)

Frauke Petry


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Claude Oliver Rudolph


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Sade


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Jon Dahl Tomasson


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Usher


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Sebastian Vasiliadis


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Richard Wagner


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Xin Xuan


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Malcolm Young


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Pia Zadora


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Sarah Alles


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Harald Cerny


----------



## TNT (18 Juli 2022)

Charles Dickens


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Zac Efron


----------



## TNT (18 Juli 2022)

Bryan Ferry


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Daniele Ganser


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Dietmar Hopp


----------



## TNT (18 Juli 2022)

Peter Inselkammer


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Jesse James


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Christoph Kolumbus


----------



## TNT (18 Juli 2022)

Frauke Ludowig


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Emmanuel Macron


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Claudia Neumann


----------



## TNT (18 Juli 2022)

Peter O´Toole


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Wolfgang Petry


----------



## TNT (18 Juli 2022)

Suzy Q


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Heinz Rühmann


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Helmut Schmidt


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Frans Timmermans


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

John Verhoek


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Herbert Wehner


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

XIIN Xaan


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Malcom Young


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Marko Arnautovic


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Katharina Böhm


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Julius Cäsar


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

*Johnny Depp*


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Roland Emmerich


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Wolfgang Frank


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Herbert Grönemeier


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Heinz Hermann


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

Wolfgang Joop


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Claus Kleber


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Robert Lewandowski


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Rosi Mittermaier


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Neymar


----------



## frank63 (18 Juli 2022)

Jay Jay Okocha


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2022)

Lukas Podolski


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Christian Quadflieg


----------



## TNT (18 Juli 2022)

Phil Rudd AC/DC Drummer


----------



## Austin (18 Juli 2022)

Liev Schreiber


----------



## Max100 (19 Juli 2022)

Leo Trotzki


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Liv Ullmann


----------



## Max100 (19 Juli 2022)

Johannes Vermeer


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Andy Warhol


----------



## Max100 (19 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Brian Adams


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Iris Berben


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Julius Cäsar


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Karl Dall


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Anita Ekberg


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Theodor Fontane


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Vincent van Gogh


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Dietmar Hamann


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Immanuel Kant


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Martin Luther


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Karl May


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Andrea Nahles


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Adam Opel


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Alain Prost


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Fabio Quarteraro


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Heinz Rühmann


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Charlie Sheen


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

* Leo Tolstoi *


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Bernhard Vogel


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Richard Widmark


----------



## Cherubini (19 Juli 2022)

Carlos Filipe Ximenes Belo


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Helmut Zacharias


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Bradley Binder


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

David Cassidy


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Robert Enke


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Enzo Ferrari


----------



## Max100 (19 Juli 2022)

Dieter Pfaff


----------



## Cherubini (19 Juli 2022)

Julia Görges


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Dieter Hallervorden


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Jeremy Irons


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Steve Jobs


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Carl Lewis


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Juli 2022)

Barry Manilow


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Alfred Nobel


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Ozzy Osborne


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Sidney Poitier


----------



## EmmaW (19 Juli 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Michael Rummenigge


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Nuri Sahin


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

*Margaret Thatcher*


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Jan Ullrich


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Bernhard Vogel


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Timo Werner


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Xie Xan


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Malcom Young


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Simon Zoller


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Arthur Abraham


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Andreas Brehme


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Bill Clinton


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

Saskia Esken


----------



## Marco2 (19 Juli 2022)

Agnetha Fältskog​


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)

John Grisham


----------



## frank63 (19 Juli 2022)

Hannelore Hoger


----------



## Cherubini (20 Juli 2022)

Bodo Illgner


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Harald Juhnke


----------



## Max100 (20 Juli 2022)

Nikolaus Kopernikus


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Max100 (20 Juli 2022)

Thomas Müller (FCB)


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Melissa Naschenweng


----------



## Max100 (20 Juli 2022)

Robert Oppenheimer


----------



## Guckalucki (20 Juli 2022)

Pele


----------



## Max100 (20 Juli 2022)

Heinz Quermann


----------



## Guckalucki (20 Juli 2022)

Heinz Rühmann


----------



## celebczj83 (20 Juli 2022)

Silke Spiegelburg


----------



## jens4975 (20 Juli 2022)

Tanita Tikaram


----------



## rostlaube (20 Juli 2022)

Walter Ulbricht


----------



## Guckalucki (20 Juli 2022)

Karl Valentin


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Andy Warhol


----------



## Guckalucki (20 Juli 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Ferdinand von Zeppelin​


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Rudi Assauer


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Napoleon Bonaparte


----------



## Guckalucki (20 Juli 2022)

Phil Collins


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Marlene Dietrich


----------



## Guckalucki (20 Juli 2022)

Katja Ebstein


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Roger Federer


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Selena Gomez


----------



## rostlaube (20 Juli 2022)

Larry Hagman


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Michael Jordan


----------



## rostlaube (20 Juli 2022)

Klaus Kinski


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Lena Mayer Landrut


----------



## rostlaube (20 Juli 2022)

Michael Myers


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Manuel Neuer


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Willi Orban


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Paul Panzer


----------



## pold1 (20 Juli 2022)

Dennis Quaid


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Ronald Reagan


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Ralf Schumacher


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Bettina Tietjen


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Beate Uhse


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Elisabeth Volkmann


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

John Wayne


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Xie Xun


----------



## Guckalucki (20 Juli 2022)

Ranga Yogeshwar


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## Guckalucki (20 Juli 2022)

Rudi Assauer


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Andreas Brehme


----------



## jens4975 (20 Juli 2022)

Melanie Chisholm


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Bernhard Dietz


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Julian Edelman (NFL Player)


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2022)

Theodor Fontane


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Mario Götze


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Lewis Hamilton


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

John Irving


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Jens Jeremies


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Rudi Kargus


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Burt Lancaster


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Dieter Müller


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Peter Nogly


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Jay Jay Okotcha


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Lukas Podolski


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Ludwig Quidde


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Otto Rehhagel


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Toni Schumacher


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Toni Turek


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Toni du bist ein Teufelskerl 😍

Mark Uth


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Nelson Valdez


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Aaron Winter


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Amin Younes


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Klaus Zaczyk


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Klaus Augenthaler


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Paul Breitner


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Harald Cerny


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Hans-Jürgen(Dixie) Dörner


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Horst Eckel


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Franco Foda


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Timo Gebhart


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Bernd Hölzenbein


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Andres Iniesta


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Dietmar Jakobs


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Loris Karius


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Dirk Lottner


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Eric Meier


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Norbert Nigbur


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Matthias Olmo


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Juli 2022)

Wolfgang Petry


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Kalle Riedle


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Georg "Katsche" Schwarzenbeck


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Thiago


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Sven Ulreich


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

Ruben Vargas


----------



## frank63 (20 Juli 2022)

Holger Willmer


....bin dann weg!


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Xi Xion


----------



## Max100 (21 Juli 2022)

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

Jessica Zahedi


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Rüdiger Abramczik


----------



## celebczj83 (21 Juli 2022)

Victoria Beckham


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Carlos César​


----------



## Max100 (21 Juli 2022)

Charles Darwin


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Jurgen Ekkelenkamp​


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2022)

Sigmund Freud


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Serge Gnabry


----------



## frank63 (21 Juli 2022)

Peter Hidien


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Bodo Illgner


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Mick Jagger


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Axel Kruse


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Michael Landon


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Lionel Messi


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Ulrich Noethen


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

David Odonkor


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Vanessa Paradis


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Wolfgang Rademann


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

Max Schmeling


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Linda Teodosiu


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Sven Ulreich


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Michael Verhoeven


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

Lea Wagner


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Xo Xien


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Ranga Yogeshwar


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Zorro


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Verena Altenberger


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Cindy Crawford


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Kat Dennings


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Max Eberl


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Sigmund Freud


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Dave Grooooohl🤘🤘🤘


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Helmut Haller


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Wolfgang Ischinger


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

Steffi Jones


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Michael Kohlmann


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

Lena Lattwein


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Inge Meysel


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

Uwe Ochsenknecht


----------



## milf fan (21 Juli 2022)

Simone Panteleit


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Suzi Quatro


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Chris Richards


----------



## Marco2 (21 Juli 2022)

Elke Sommer


----------



## Austin (21 Juli 2022)

Sabine Töpperwien


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Juli 2022)

Michelle Uhrig


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Dirk van der Ven


----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2022)

Richard von Weizsäcker


----------



## Cherubini (22 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Carl Zeiss


----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2022)

Pamela Anderson


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Vicco von Bülow


----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2022)

Agatha Christie


----------



## Guckalucki (22 Juli 2022)

Patrick Dempsey


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Rolf Eden


----------



## hoppel4711 (22 Juli 2022)

Linda Fiorentino


----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2022)

Johannes Gutenberg


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Michelle Hunziker


----------



## Guckalucki (22 Juli 2022)

Jeremy Irons


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Jens Jeremies


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Erwin Kostedde


----------



## Guckalucki (22 Juli 2022)

Leona Lewis


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Francois Mitterrand


----------



## Guckalucki (22 Juli 2022)

Nick Nolte


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Jesse Owens


----------



## Guckalucki (22 Juli 2022)

Panagiota Petridou


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Guckalucki (22 Juli 2022)

Ryan Rodney Reynolds


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Helmut Schön


----------



## Guckalucki (22 Juli 2022)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## Guckalucki (22 Juli 2022)

Karl Valentin


----------



## jens4975 (22 Juli 2022)

Marco Werner


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## TNT (22 Juli 2022)

Mario Adorf


----------



## Guckalucki (22 Juli 2022)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Guckalucki (22 Juli 2022)

Michael Douglas


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Erika Eleniak


----------



## TNT (22 Juli 2022)

Brian Ferry


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Gunter Gabriel


----------



## TNT (22 Juli 2022)

Kirk Hammett


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Enrique Iglesias


----------



## TNT (22 Juli 2022)

Matthias Jabs


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Helmut Kohl


----------



## TNT (22 Juli 2022)

König 👑 Ludwig II


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Felix Magath


----------



## TNT (22 Juli 2022)

Nena


----------



## jens4975 (22 Juli 2022)

Jennifer Oeser


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Marco Polo


----------



## Cherubini (22 Juli 2022)

Maggie Q


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Stefanie Reinsperger - @ElCoyote`s Lieblingsschauspielerin aus Österreich


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Romy Schneider


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Hermann-Josef Tenhagen


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Jan Ullrich


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Wolfgang Völz​


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Roger Whittaker


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Xa Xan


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Burak Yilmaz


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Saskia Alusalu


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Erich Beer


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Sabine Christiansen


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

James Dean


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Fiona Erdmann


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Sigmund Freud


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Stewart Granger


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Didi Hallervorden


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Julio Iglesias


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Mick Jagger


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Uwe Kliemann


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Florentine Lahme


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Claudia Neumann


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Gisele Oppermann


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Cheyenne Pahde


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Mark Rutte


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Uli Stielike


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Ulrich Tukur


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Jan Ullrich


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Gertjan Verbeek


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Lola Weippert


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Xö Xön


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Malcom Young


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Theo Zwanziger


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Aline Abboud


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Uwe Boll


----------



## Marco2 (22 Juli 2022)

Sabine Christiansen


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Inez Björg David


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Angela Finger-Erben


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Giulia Gwinn


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Lissy Ishag


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Mick Jagger


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Franziska Katzmarek


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Otto Lilienthal


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Andreas Möller 😁


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Anna Netrebko


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Yasuhiko Okudera(1.Japaner in der Bundesliga)


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Toni Polster


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Heinz Quermann


----------



## frank63 (22 Juli 2022)

Willi Reimann


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Helmut Schön


----------



## jens4975 (22 Juli 2022)

Jupp Tenhagen


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Jack Unterweger


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juli 2022)

Martina Voss-Tecklenburg


----------



## Cherubini (22 Juli 2022)

Heiko Westermann


----------



## Austin (22 Juli 2022)

Carlos Filipe Ximénes Belo


----------



## Max100 (23 Juli 2022)

Kawabata Yasunari


----------



## Cherubini (23 Juli 2022)

Stefan Zweig


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juli 2022)

David Alaba


----------



## Max100 (23 Juli 2022)

Michael Ballack


----------



## Cherubini (23 Juli 2022)

Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## celebczj83 (23 Juli 2022)

Ivona Dadic


----------



## Cherubini (23 Juli 2022)

Frank Elstner


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juli 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## Max100 (23 Juli 2022)

Lothar „Emma“ Emmerich


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juli 2022)

Karlheinz Förster


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Herbert Grönemeyer


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Sabine Heinrich


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Enrique Iglesias


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Victoria Justice


----------



## rostlaube (23 Juli 2022)

Jaime King


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Martin Luther


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Roland Matthes


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Norbert Nigbur


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Jesse Owens


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Lili Paul-Roncalli


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Stefan Raab


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Klaus Sammer


----------



## rostlaube (23 Juli 2022)

Heather Thomas


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Sebastian Vettel


----------



## hoppel4711 (23 Juli 2022)

Denzel Washington


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Helmut Zacharias


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Mariella Ahrens


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Andre Breitenreiter


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Britta Carlson


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Bob Dylan


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Hannelore Elsner


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Peter Falk


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Götz George


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Audrey Hepburn


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Peter Imhof


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Elton John


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Alexandra Klim


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Klaus Lage


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Rebecca Mir


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Illie Nastase


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Susanna Ohlen 😁


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Marco Polo


----------



## EmmaW (23 Juli 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Stefan Reuter


----------



## hanskasper (23 Juli 2022)

Will Smith


----------



## pold1 (23 Juli 2022)

Victoria Trauttmansdorff


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Beate Uhse


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Guido Westerwelle


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## hanskasper (23 Juli 2022)

Aida Yespica


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Alex Zanardi


----------



## Cav (23 Juli 2022)

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Brigitte Bardot


----------



## Cav (23 Juli 2022)

Rachel Cook


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Kat Dennings


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Erika Eleniak


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Collien Fernandes


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Gary Gillespie


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Holly Hunter


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Klas Ingesson


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Udo Jürgens


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Kevin Keegan


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Virginie Ledoyen


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Alan McInally


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Manuel Neuer


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Benno Ohnesorg


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Bernhard Paul


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Niall Quinn


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Heinz Rühmann


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Steve Staunton


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

JRR Tolkien


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

David Ulm


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Michael Vick


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Ezer Weizmann


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Carlos Filipe Ximénes Belo


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Ron Yeats


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Ron Robert Zieler


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Ariane Alter


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Andy Borg


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Emre Can


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Mamadou Diabang


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Austin Ekeler


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Samantha Fox


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Günter Grass


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Richard Hammond


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Julio Iglesias


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Jim Jones


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Kurt Krömer


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Jim Leighton


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Vince McMahon


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Richard M. Nixon


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Kazuchika Okada


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Leart Paqarada


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Christian Quadflieg


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Ronald Reagan


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Will Smith


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Harry Truman


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Jack Unterweger


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Cyrus Vance


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Jack Wilshere


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Abel Xavier


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Zimbl (Markus Zimmer)


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

George Herbert Walker Bush


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Campino


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Charly Dörfel


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Simon Engelmann


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Jefferson Farfan


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Lukas Gugganig


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

John Holliman


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Luca Itter


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Filip Kostic


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Lauritz Lauritzen


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Helmut Marko


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Ernst Neger


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Thomas Ohrner


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Alain Prost


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Stefan Raab


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Willy Peter Stoll


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

William Howard Taft


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Samuel Umtiti


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Catherine Vogel


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Des Walker


----------



## Guckalucki (23 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Rashidi Yekini​


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Erik Zabel


----------



## Guckalucki (23 Juli 2022)

Konrad Adenauer


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Eberhard Diepgen


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Fritz Egner


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Wolfgang Fahrian


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Heinrich George


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Gerhard Höllerich


----------



## Guckalucki (23 Juli 2022)

Henrik Ibsen


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Lyndon B. Johnson


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Patricia Kühne


----------



## Guckalucki (23 Juli 2022)

Lenin


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

James May


----------



## Guckalucki (23 Juli 2022)

Chuck Norris


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Gil Ofarim


----------



## Guckalucki (23 Juli 2022)

Pelé


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Christian Quadflieg


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Donald Regan


----------



## Guckalucki (23 Juli 2022)

Jason Statham


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Olaf Thon


----------



## Kewababsta (23 Juli 2022)

Christian Ulmen


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Jürgen *v*on der Lippe


----------



## Guckalucki (23 Juli 2022)

Richard Wagner


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Xanthippe


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## jens4975 (23 Juli 2022)

Hans Zimmermann (Colonia Duett)


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Thomas Anders


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Berthold Brecht


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Charisma Carpenter


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

John Denver


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Friedrich Ebert


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Heinz Flohe


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Winfried Glatzeder


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Svenja Huth


----------



## Austin (23 Juli 2022)

Allen Iverson


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Paris Jackson


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Sophia Kleinherne


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Klaus Ludwig


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Lina Magull


----------



## frank63 (23 Juli 2022)

Paul Newman


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Lena Oberdorf


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Al Pacino


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Felicitas Rauch


----------



## jens4975 (24 Juli 2022)

Caro Simon


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Toni Turek


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Lars Unnerstall


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Giuseppe Verdi


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Herbert Wehner


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Ridvan Yilmaz


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Konrad Zuse


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Mario Andretti


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Ingrid Bergman


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Roberto Carlos


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## jens4975 (24 Juli 2022)

Nina Eichinger


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Henry Ford


----------



## jens4975 (24 Juli 2022)

Simon Geschke


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Henry Hübchen


----------



## jens4975 (24 Juli 2022)

Eddie Irvine


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Jim Jarmusch


----------



## jens4975 (24 Juli 2022)

Johanna Klum


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Willi Landgraf


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juli 2022)

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

Lukas Nmecha


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juli 2022)

Jesse Owens


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

Natalie Portman


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juli 2022)

Martin Quast


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Robert Redford


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Emilia Schüle


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Mark Twain


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Jennifer Ulrich


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Giuseppe Verdi


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Kati Wilhelm


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Sydney Youngblood


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Bettina Zimmermann


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Natalia Avelon


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Willy Brandt


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Clarissa Corrêa da Silva


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Vin Diesel


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Ella Endlich


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Klaus Fischer


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Okka Gundel


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Bernd Herzsprung


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Julio Iglesias


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Janet Jackson


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Anne-Kathrin Kosch


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

James Last


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Annett Möller


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Silvia Neid


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Yoko Ono


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Miriam Pede


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Judith Rakers


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Gene Simmons


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Sarah Tacke


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Harriet *v*on Waldenfels


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

George Washington


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Ranga Yogeshwar


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Helmut Zerlett


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Adam Ant


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Bernhard Brink


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Sara Dastjani


----------



## jens4975 (24 Juli 2022)

Jenny Elvers(Berg)


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Linda Joe Fuhrich


----------



## jens4975 (24 Juli 2022)

Finidi George


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Bernd Hölzenbein


----------



## jens4975 (24 Juli 2022)

Eike Immel


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Andrea Jürgens


----------



## jens4975 (24 Juli 2022)

Jürgen Kohler


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Bixente Lizarazu


----------



## jens4975 (24 Juli 2022)

Norbert Meier


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Manuel Neuer


----------



## jens4975 (24 Juli 2022)

Wolfgang Overath


----------



## celebczj83 (24 Juli 2022)

Andrea Petkovic


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Ricardo Quaresma


----------



## jens4975 (24 Juli 2022)

Helmut Rahn


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Marcel Sabitzer


----------



## jens4975 (24 Juli 2022)

Otto Tibulski


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## rostlaube (24 Juli 2022)

Jürgen Vogel


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Ottmar Walter


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Brigitte Xander


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Malcom Young


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Dirk Zöllner


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Nadine Angerer


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Andrea Berg


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Camila Cabello


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Ina Dietz


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

Sarah Engels


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Hanns Joachim Friedrichs


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

Joachim Gauck


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Roman Herzog


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

Christof Innerhofer


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Udo Jürgens


----------



## jens4975 (24 Juli 2022)

Sarah Kuttner


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

Matthijs de Ligt


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Sissy Metzschke 😁


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Alfred Nobel


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

Naomi Osaka


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Jean Marie Pfaff


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Marianne Rosenberg


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juli 2022)

Helmut Schön


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

Lisa Tomaschewsky


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juli 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Wolfgang Völz


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juli 2022)

Guido Westerwelle


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Aylin Yaren


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juli 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Jana Azizi


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Lothar Biermann


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Reiner Calmund


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Gert Dörfel


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Nina Eichinger


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Henry Fonda


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Michael Groß


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Curd Jürgens


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Peter Kent


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

John Lennon


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

George Michael


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Nick Nolte


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Götz Otto


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juli 2022)

Pele


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Salvatore Quasimodo


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Wilhelm Conrad Röntgen


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Sting


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Jan Ulrich


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juli 2022)

Max Verstappen


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Amy Winehouse


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Eric Young


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Alec Zanardi


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Ingo Anderbrügge


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Boris Becker


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Campino


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Johnny Depp


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

Mark Elder


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

August von Finck


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Sonja Gerhardt


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Jörg Heinrich


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Henrik Johan Ibsen


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Stefan Jürgens


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Konstanze Klosterhalfen


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Carl Lewis


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

Alex Morgan


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Chuck Norris


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Maryse Ouellet


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Sissi Perlinger


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Juli 2022)

Hans Rosenthal


----------



## Guckalucki (24 Juli 2022)

Sophie Scholl


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

Kate Upton


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2022)

Giuseppe Verdi


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

Carl Maria von Weber


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Xo Xion


----------



## Max100 (25 Juli 2022)

Ranga Yogeshwar


----------



## Cherubini (25 Juli 2022)

Eduard Zimmermann


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Kofi Annan


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Boris Becker


----------



## Max100 (25 Juli 2022)

James Oliver Cromwell


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Gerard Depardieu


----------



## Max100 (25 Juli 2022)

Hannelore Elsner


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Bernd Förster


----------



## rostlaube (25 Juli 2022)

Götz George


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Damla Hekimoğlu


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Bata Illic


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Janique Johnson


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Miroslav Klose


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Annika Lau


----------



## jens4975 (25 Juli 2022)

Herwig Mitteregger


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Chistine Neubauer


----------



## jens4975 (25 Juli 2022)

Morten Olsen


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Valentina Pahde


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Will Quadflieg


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Palina Rojinski


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Ingrid Steeger


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Sophia Thomalla


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Bernhard Vogel


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Wilhelm Wieben


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Xoa Xon


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Pirmin Zurbriggen


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Ariane Alter


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Carl Benz


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Karl Carstens


----------



## Cherubini (25 Juli 2022)

Abby Dahlkemper


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Beatrice Egli


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Yve Fehring


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Jürgen Grabowski


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Heinrich Heine


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Enrique Iglesias


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Burkhard Jung


----------



## Cherubini (25 Juli 2022)

Anna Kournikova


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Caroline Labes


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Rosi Mittermaier


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Merve Niemann


----------



## Cherubini (25 Juli 2022)

Alvaro Odriozola


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Anna Planken


----------



## Cherubini (25 Juli 2022)

Ricardo Quaresma


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Kay-Sölve Richter


----------



## Cherubini (25 Juli 2022)

Corinne Suter


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Christine Theiss


----------



## Cherubini (25 Juli 2022)

Sarah Ulrich


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Catherine Vogel


----------



## Cherubini (25 Juli 2022)

Sylta Fee Wegmann


----------



## Max100 (25 Juli 2022)

Jinping Xi


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Cherubini (25 Juli 2022)

Juli Zeh


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Hans Albers


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Katrin Bauerfeind


----------



## EmmaW (25 Juli 2022)

Cher


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Marlene Dietrich


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Nazan Eckes


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Lorenz Funk


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Viviane Geppert


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Paris Hilton


----------



## jens4975 (25 Juli 2022)

Taki Inoue


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Udo Jürgens


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Angelique Kerber


----------



## jens4975 (25 Juli 2022)

Stan Libuda


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Barbara Meier


----------



## jens4975 (25 Juli 2022)

Stefan Niggemeier


----------



## Cherubini (25 Juli 2022)

Götz Otto


----------



## jens4975 (25 Juli 2022)

Colin Powell


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Jürgen Rynio


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Gesine Schöps


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Ivanka Trump


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Dilek Üşük


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

John Vanbiesbrouck


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Laura Ariane Christel Wontorra-Zoller


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Xa Xion


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Malcom Young


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Erika Zanetti


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Jessica Alba


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Steffi Brungs


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Winston Churchill


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Michael Douglas


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Barbara Eligmann


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Karl-Heinz Feldkamp


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Ilkay Gündogan


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Michelle Hunziker


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Steve Jobs


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Lena Kesting


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Robert Lembke


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Bob Marley


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Magdalena Neuner


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Uschi Obermaier


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Kai Pflaume


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Suzi Quatro


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Ralph Ruthe


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2022)

Toni Turek


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Beate Uhse


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Rafael van der Vaart


----------



## Guckalucki (25 Juli 2022)

Richard Wagner


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Xin Xon


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Sydney Youngblood


----------



## Marco2 (25 Juli 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Juli 2022)

Aline Abboud


----------



## jens4975 (25 Juli 2022)

Bebeto


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Sabine Christiansen


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## jens4975 (26 Juli 2022)

Peter Ehlebracht


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Sigmund Freud

Mooin


----------



## Cherubini (26 Juli 2022)

Alejandra Guilmant


----------



## Max100 (26 Juli 2022)

Alexander von Humboldt


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Jacky Ickx


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Harald Juhnke


----------



## rostlaube (26 Juli 2022)

Gerit Kling


----------



## Max100 (26 Juli 2022)

Olaf Ludwig


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Henry Maske


----------



## Max100 (26 Juli 2022)

Alfred Nobel


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Götz Otto


----------



## Max100 (26 Juli 2022)

Édith Piaf


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Gordon Ramsay


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Mark Twain


----------



## jens4975 (26 Juli 2022)

Klaus Urbanczyk


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Alicia Vikander


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Amy Winehouse


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Torakusu Yamaha


----------



## jens4975 (26 Juli 2022)

Klaus Zaczyk


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Konrad Adenauer


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Maria Bello


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Luigi Colani


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Kirk Douglas


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Albert Einstein


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Klaus Fischer


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Gunter Gabriel


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Katharina Hepburn


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Miguel Indurain


----------



## Max100 (26 Juli 2022)

Günther Jauch


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Manfred Kaltz


----------



## Max100 (26 Juli 2022)

Georg Leber


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Karl May


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Paul Newman


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Yoko Ono


----------



## jens4975 (26 Juli 2022)

Jupp Posipal


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Dennis Quaid


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Karl-Heinz Rummenigge


----------



## Max100 (26 Juli 2022)

Claus Schenk Graf von Stauffenberg


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Max Verstappen


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Gottfried Wendehals


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Michelle Yeoh​


----------



## rostlaube (26 Juli 2022)

Zorro? Falls nicht ok dann *Renee Zellweger*


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Brian Adams


----------



## rostlaube (26 Juli 2022)

Brooke Burke


----------



## jens4975 (26 Juli 2022)

Lucius D. Clay


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Sammy *D*avis jr.


----------



## jens4975 (26 Juli 2022)

John Entwistle


----------



## rostlaube (26 Juli 2022)

Viktor Frankenstein oder Fred Feuerstein oder Gotthilf Fischer


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Thomas Gottschalk


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## rostlaube (26 Juli 2022)

Joyce Ilgi


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## jens4975 (26 Juli 2022)

Caroline Kennedy


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Lucy Liu


----------



## rostlaube (26 Juli 2022)

Sky du Mont


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Carmen Nebel


----------



## hanskasper (26 Juli 2022)

Rita Ora


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Wolfgang Petry


----------



## hanskasper (26 Juli 2022)

Zachary Quinto


----------



## jens4975 (26 Juli 2022)

Nancy Reagan


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Katey Sagal


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## jens4975 (26 Juli 2022)

Björn Ulvaeus


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Jos Verstappen


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Jack L. Warner


----------



## frank63 (26 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Ranga Yogeshwar


----------



## jens4975 (26 Juli 2022)

Ralf Zumdick


----------



## Cherubini (26 Juli 2022)

Fred Astaire


----------



## TNT (26 Juli 2022)

Bilbo Beutlin


----------



## Marco2 (26 Juli 2022)

Cher


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Johnny Depp


----------



## hoppel4711 (26 Juli 2022)

Robert Englund


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Frank Farian


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Juli 2022)

Götz George


----------



## Guckalucki (26 Juli 2022)

Karen Heinrichs


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

Vincenzo Iaquinta


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Hugh Jackman


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

Klaus Kinski


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Robert Lembke


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

Jim Morrison


----------



## jens4975 (27 Juli 2022)

Günther Nollau


----------



## Austin (27 Juli 2022)

Rachael Ostovich


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

George Orwell


----------



## Max100 (27 Juli 2022)

Sidney Poitier


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Cherubini (27 Juli 2022)

Emma Raducanu


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Kristen Stewart


----------



## Max100 (27 Juli 2022)

Nora Tschirner


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Beate Uhse


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2022)

Antje Vollmer


----------



## Max100 (27 Juli 2022)

Walther von der Vogelweide


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


> Zschopau


Falsches Spiel!!

Carl Zeiss


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2022)

Konrad Adenauer


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Franz Beckenbauer


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2022)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Doreen Dietel


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Bernd Eichinger


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Peter Frankenfeld


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Lena Gercke


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Mareile Höppner


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Henrik Ibsen


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Dietmar Jakobs


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Roland Kaiser


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Klaus Ludwig


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Malaika Mihambo


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Paul Newman


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Christina Obergföll


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Frauke Petri


----------



## EmmaW (27 Juli 2022)

Otto Quirin (* 1927), deutscher Maler


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Stefan Raab


----------



## jens4975 (27 Juli 2022)

Suzanne Somers


----------



## Max100 (27 Juli 2022)

Hans Tilkowski


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## Max100 (27 Juli 2022)

Hans-Jochen Vogel


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Hans Joachim Watzke


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Cliff Burton


----------



## jens4975 (27 Juli 2022)

Jordi Cruyff


----------



## Cherubini (27 Juli 2022)

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Katja Eppstein


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Cornelia Funke


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Cornelia Gröschel


----------



## jens4975 (27 Juli 2022)

Fritz Herkenrath


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Julio Iglesias


----------



## jens4975 (27 Juli 2022)

Jim Jarmusch


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Tina Kraus


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Klaus Ludwig


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Manfred Mann


----------



## frank63 (27 Juli 2022)

Desiree Nosbusch


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Susanna Ohlen 😁


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Alexandra POPP 😍😍😍


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Ze Roberto


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Almuth Schult


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)

Thiago


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Peter Urban


----------



## Cherubini (27 Juli 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Katharina Witt


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2022)

Xia Xon


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Thomas Anders


----------



## sufa (27 Juli 2022)

Andrea Berg


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Karl Carstens


----------



## Marco2 (27 Juli 2022)

Karl Dall


----------



## sufa (27 Juli 2022)

Beatrice Egli


----------



## rostlaube (27 Juli 2022)

Elle Fanning


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Götz George


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Wolke Hegenbarth


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Peter Imhof


----------



## rostlaube (27 Juli 2022)

Michael Jackson


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Jürgen Klopp


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Jürgen von der *L*ippe


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Jürgen von *M*anger


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Chuck Norris


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Juli 2022)

Lena Oldach


----------



## Guckalucki (27 Juli 2022)

Sissi Perlinger


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2022)

Will Quadflieg


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2022)

Grigori Rasputin


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2022)

Friedrich Schiller


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2022)

Klaus Töpfer


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2022)

Caterina Valente


----------



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2022)

Richard von Weizsäcker


----------



## Cherubini (28 Juli 2022)

Michael Xavier


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Murat Yakin


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2022)

Clara Zetkin


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Patricia Arquette


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2022)

Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

James Coburn


----------



## rostlaube (28 Juli 2022)

Donald Duck oder Doris Day oder Kristin Davis


----------



## Cherubini (28 Juli 2022)

Elton


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2022)

Florenz


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


> Florenz


Falsches Spiel

Wolfgang Fahrian


----------



## jens4975 (28 Juli 2022)

Alan Greenspan


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Kate Hudson


----------



## rostlaube (28 Juli 2022)

Ingo Insterburg


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Jens Jeremies


----------



## rostlaube (28 Juli 2022)

Alida Kurras


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Bernhard Langer


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2022)

Thomas Mann


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Alfred Nobel


----------



## jens4975 (28 Juli 2022)

Walter Oehmichen


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2022)

Al Pacino


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Lou Reed


----------



## rostlaube (28 Juli 2022)

Stephanie Stumph


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Tom Taylor


----------



## jens4975 (28 Juli 2022)

Lothar Ulsaß


----------



## hanskasper (28 Juli 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Sahra Wagenknecht


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Cherubini (28 Juli 2022)

Sydney Youngblood


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Helmut Zacharias


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Arthur Abraham


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Boris Becker


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Joe Cocker


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Johnny Depp


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Emilio Estevez


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Rio Ferdinand


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Jennifer Garner


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Helen Hunt


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Jeremy Irons


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Elton John


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Kris Kristofferson


----------



## jens4975 (28 Juli 2022)

Patti LaBelle


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Marilyn Manson


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Dieter Nuhr


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

George Orwell


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Quasimodo


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Julia Roberts


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Gene Simmons


----------



## jens4975 (28 Juli 2022)

Jens Todt


----------



## Guckalucki (28 Juli 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Sebastian Vettel


----------



## jens4975 (28 Juli 2022)

Des Walker


----------



## frank63 (28 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## Max100 (29 Juli 2022)

Émile Zola


----------



## Cherubini (29 Juli 2022)

Alyssa Arce


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Jeff Bridges


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

Sabine Christiansen


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Walt Disney


----------



## Cherubini (29 Juli 2022)

Christian Eriksen


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

Henry Ford


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Mario Götze


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

Erling Haaland


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

Udo Jürgens


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Anna Kournikova


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

Karl Lagerfeld


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Felix Magath


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Nick Nolte


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Branco Oblak


----------



## Cherubini (29 Juli 2022)

Valentina Pahde


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Mary Quant


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Nancy Reagan


----------



## Cherubini (29 Juli 2022)

Leroy Sané


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Mark Twain


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Albert Uderzo


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Hans Jürgen Vogel


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

George Washington


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Michael York


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Helmut Zacharias


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Brian Adams


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Bernhard Brink


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Phil Collins


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

James Dean


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Jenny Elvers


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

Ulrik le Fevre


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Gunter Gabriel


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

Mick Jagger


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Julia Klöckner


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

Jerry Lewis


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Klaus Meine


----------



## Marco2 (29 Juli 2022)

Norbert Nigbur


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Willi Orban


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Katy Perry


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Burt Reynolds


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Walter Scheel


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Horst Tappert


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Jan Vermeer


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Herbert "Hacki" Wimmer


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Erik Zabel


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Lance Armstrong


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Beat Breu


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Winston Churchill


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

James Dean


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Pablo Escobar


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Falco


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Mario Gomez


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## Cherubini (29 Juli 2022)

Joyce Ilg


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Günther Jauch


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Helmut Kohl


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Monica Lewinsky


----------



## Cherubini (29 Juli 2022)

Vanessa Mai


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Chuck Norris


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Michelle Obama


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Katy Perry


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Julia Roberts


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Jane Seymour


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Karl Valentin


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Laura Wontorra


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Jinping Xi


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## Guckalucki (29 Juli 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## TNT (29 Juli 2022)

Klaus Augenthaler


----------



## frank63 (29 Juli 2022)

Rainer Bonhof


----------



## jens4975 (30 Juli 2022)

Karl Carstens


----------



## Max100 (30 Juli 2022)

Willi Daume


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Gunther Emmerlich


----------



## jens4975 (30 Juli 2022)

Enzo Ferrari


----------



## Cherubini (30 Juli 2022)

Lena Gercke


----------



## Max100 (30 Juli 2022)

Paul von Hindenburg


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Zlatan Ibrahimović


----------



## Cherubini (30 Juli 2022)

Michael Jackson


----------



## jens4975 (30 Juli 2022)

Sebastian Klaas


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Sabine Lisicki


----------



## rostlaube (30 Juli 2022)

Karl Marx


----------



## Punisher (30 Juli 2022)

Thomas Oppermann


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## jens4975 (30 Juli 2022)

Mary Quant


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Mathias Richling


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Kristen Stewart


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Donald Trump


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Beate Uhse


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Edward Lodewijk Van Halen


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Udo Walz


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Pia Zadora


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Ursula Andress


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Willy Brandt


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Penelope Cruz


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Charles Darwin


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Anke Engelke


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Helene Fischer


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Götz George


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Stephen Hawking


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Jacky Ickx


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Jesse James


----------



## SteveJ (30 Juli 2022)

Ben Kingsley


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Jerry Lewis


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Manuel Neuer


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Sven Ottke


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Kai Pflaume


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Suzi Quatro


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Ronald Reagan


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Cherubini (30 Juli 2022)

Roger Taylor


----------



## jens4975 (30 Juli 2022)

Theresa Underberg


----------



## SteveJ (30 Juli 2022)

Jacques Villeneuve


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Guido Westerwelle


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Ranga Yogeshwar


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## SteveJ (30 Juli 2022)

Andre Agassi


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Gerhard Berger


----------



## SteveJ (30 Juli 2022)

Maria Callas


----------



## jens4975 (30 Juli 2022)

Doris Dörrie


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Ludwig Erhard


----------



## jens4975 (30 Juli 2022)

Karl-Hermann Flach


----------



## SteveJ (30 Juli 2022)

George Gershwin


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Goldie Hawn


----------



## SteveJ (30 Juli 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## jens4975 (30 Juli 2022)

Gerburg Jahnke


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Christoph Kolumbus


----------



## jens4975 (30 Juli 2022)

Uwe Lyko


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Gerd Müller


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Manuel Neuer


----------



## jens4975 (30 Juli 2022)

Eike Onnen


----------



## SteveJ (30 Juli 2022)

Pablo Picasso


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Mary Quant


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Heinz Rühmann


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juli 2022)

Barbara Schöne


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Domenico Tedesco


----------



## jens4975 (30 Juli 2022)

Nicole Uphoff


----------



## Guckalucki (30 Juli 2022)

Sebastian Vettel


----------



## frank63 (30 Juli 2022)

Richard Wagner


----------



## jens4975 (30 Juli 2022)

Xie Fuzhi


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Malcolm Young


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2022)

Émile Zola


----------



## Cherubini (31 Juli 2022)

Ariane Alter


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2022)

Wolf Biermann


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Al Capone


----------



## Cherubini (31 Juli 2022)

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Horst Ehrmantraut


----------



## rostlaube (31 Juli 2022)

Fiona Fuchs


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Vincent van Gogh


----------



## rostlaube (31 Juli 2022)

Britt Hagedorn


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2022)

Miguel Indurain


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Mick Jagger


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2022)

Katrin Krabbe


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Martin Landau


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2022)

Ulf Merbold


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Alfred Nobel


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2022)

Yoko Ono


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Oliver Pocher


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2022)

Susi Quatro


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Olaf Scholz


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2022)

Horst Tappert


----------



## jens4975 (31 Juli 2022)

Beate Uhse


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Elisabeth Volkmann


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Herbert Wehner


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Xin Xin


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2022)

Simon Ammann


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Christoph Baumgartner


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2022)

Maria -Curie


----------



## jens4975 (31 Juli 2022)

Dennis Diekmeier


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Jenny Elvers


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2022)

Daniel Fahrenheit


----------



## Cherubini (31 Juli 2022)

Lena Goeßling


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Helmut Haller


----------



## SteveJ (31 Juli 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## Cherubini (31 Juli 2022)

Felicity Jones


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Kevin Keegan


----------



## rostlaube (31 Juli 2022)

Gudrun Landgrebe


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Reinhard Mey


----------



## rostlaube (31 Juli 2022)

Alexandra Neldel


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Uwe Ochsenknecht


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Wolfgang Petry


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Rihanna


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Romy Schneider


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Justin Timberlake


----------



## Cherubini (31 Juli 2022)

Dayot Upamecano


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Jan Vermeer


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

John Wayne


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Erik Zabel


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Louis Armstrong


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Frank Borman​


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Cassius Clay


----------



## SteveJ (31 Juli 2022)

Sammy Davis jr.


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Robert Enke


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Henry Ford


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Greta Garbo


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Hanne Haller


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Eddie Irvine


----------



## SteveJ (31 Juli 2022)

Michael Jordan


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Erich Kästner


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Gina Lückenkemper


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Sadio Mane


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Ingo Naujoks


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Barack Obama


----------



## SteveJ (31 Juli 2022)

Max Planck


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## SteveJ (31 Juli 2022)

Palina Rojinski


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Elke Sommer


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## SteveJ (31 Juli 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Henry Vahl


----------



## SteveJ (31 Juli 2022)

Barbara Wussow


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Xian Xi


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Yokohama


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Carl Zeiss


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Ingo Appelt


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Gerhard Berger


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Chevy Chase


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Thomas Alpha Edison


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Merle Frohms


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Stefanie Giesinger


----------



## SteveJ (31 Juli 2022)

David Hasselhoff


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Julio Iglesias


----------



## hanskasper (31 Juli 2022)

Victoria Justice


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Susanne Klehn


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Ute Lemper


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Stephanie McMahon


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Chuck Norris


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Tito Ortiz


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Marco Polo


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Nina Ruge


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Sandra Smisek


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Jan Ullrich


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Sebastian Vettel


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Paul Walker


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Jinping Xi


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Malcolm Young


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Konrad Zuse


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Jessica Biel


----------



## SteveJ (31 Juli 2022)

Claudia Cardinale


----------



## Austin (31 Juli 2022)

Albrecht Dürer


----------



## frank63 (31 Juli 2022)

Giovane Elber


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Roger Federer


----------



## Cherubini (31 Juli 2022)

Giulia Gwinn


----------



## Guckalucki (31 Juli 2022)

Georg Hackl


----------



## jens4975 (31 Juli 2022)

Arthur Imhausen


----------



## Austin (1 Aug. 2022)

Michael Jordan


----------



## jens4975 (1 Aug. 2022)

Kevin Kohlrabi, äh Kuranyi


----------



## Austin (1 Aug. 2022)

Torsten Lieberknecht


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Diego Maradona


----------



## Guckalucki (1 Aug. 2022)

Alfred Nobel


----------



## Max100 (1 Aug. 2022)

Robert Oppenheimer


----------



## Cherubini (1 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Palvin


----------



## Max100 (1 Aug. 2022)

Ludwig Quidde


----------



## rostlaube (1 Aug. 2022)

Pheline Roggan


----------



## Max100 (1 Aug. 2022)

Rita Süssmuth


----------



## Guckalucki (1 Aug. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Wolfgang Völz


----------



## Guckalucki (1 Aug. 2022)

Otto Waalkes


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Guckalucki (1 Aug. 2022)

Malcolm Young


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## jens4975 (1 Aug. 2022)

Amadeus August


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Katharina Böhm


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Juan Carlos


----------



## Guckalucki (1 Aug. 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## Max100 (1 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Alva Edison


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Bridget Fonda


----------



## Guckalucki (1 Aug. 2022)

Gunter Gabriel


----------



## rostlaube (1 Aug. 2022)

Hermann Hesse


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Brian Johnson


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

John F. Kennedy


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Klaus Lage


----------



## rostlaube (1 Aug. 2022)

Peter Maffay


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Dieter Nuhr


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Birgit Prinz


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Rihanna


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Monica Seles


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Melanie Thornton


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Lars Ulrich


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Jürgen Vogel


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Herbert Wehner


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Nadja Auermann


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Cliff Burton


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Sean Connery


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Davies


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Katja Ebstein


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Peter Fonda


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Karel Gott


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Evelyn Hamann


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Joyce Ilg


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Harald Juhnke


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Heidi Klum


----------



## SissyMFan (1 Aug. 2022)

Joachim Löw


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Markus Münch


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Shaquille O’Neal


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Al Pacino


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Stefan Raab


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Patrick Stewart


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Robert Trulijo 🤘🤘🤘


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Liv Ullmann


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Dany deVito


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Denzel Washington


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Amin Younes


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Nadine Angerer


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Witwe Bolte


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Miley Cyrus


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Karl Dall


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Eden


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Louis de Funès


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Selena Gomez


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Herbert Herrmann


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Udo Jürgens


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

John Kirby


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Burt Lancaster


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Per Mertesacker


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Richard Nixon


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Orianthi


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Herbert Prohaska


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Ze Roberto


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Gabriela Sabatini


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Corentin Tolisso


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Beate Uhse


----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

Harry Valerien


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Richard Wagner


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## jens4975 (1 Aug. 2022)

Steve Yzerman


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Rolf Zuckowski


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Christina Applegate


----------



## Marco2 (1 Aug. 2022)

Brigitte Bardot


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Jürgen Croy


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

John Denver


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Björn Engholm


----------



## jens4975 (1 Aug. 2022)

Marlin Fitzwater


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Uschi(Schätzchen) Glas


----------



## rostlaube (1 Aug. 2022)

Cosma Shiva Hagen


----------



## frank63 (1 Aug. 2022)

Eike Immel


----------



## Guckalucki (1 Aug. 2022)

Udo Jürgens


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

Hans Krankl


----------



## Guckalucki (1 Aug. 2022)

Jerry Lewis


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)

John Malcovic


----------



## Guckalucki (1 Aug. 2022)

Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## jens4975 (1 Aug. 2022)

Marc Overmars


----------



## Guckalucki (1 Aug. 2022)

Edith Piaf


----------



## jens4975 (1 Aug. 2022)

Peter Quallo


----------



## Guckalucki (1 Aug. 2022)

Wilhelm Conrad Röntgen


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Bastian Schweinsteiger


----------



## jens4975 (2 Aug. 2022)

William Howard Taft


----------



## Max100 (2 Aug. 2022)

Christine Urspruch


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Jules Verne


----------



## Max100 (2 Aug. 2022)

Klaus Wolfermann


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Carlos Filipe Ximénes Belo


----------



## Max100 (2 Aug. 2022)

Janet Louise Yellen


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Ferdinand Adolf Heinrich August Graf von Zeppelin


----------



## Max100 (2 Aug. 2022)

Hans Christian Andersen


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Brigitte Bardot


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2022)

Sean Connery


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Marlene Dietrich


----------



## jens4975 (2 Aug. 2022)

Philipp Eng


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Franco Foda


----------



## rostlaube (2 Aug. 2022)

Ashley Graham


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Hulk Hogan


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Henrik Ibsen


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Nikolaus Kopernikus


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Niki Lauda


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Bob Marley


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

David Niven


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Jesse Owens


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Urban Priol


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Mary Quant


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Meg Ryan


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Meryl Streep


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Hans Tilkowski


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Björn Ulvaeus


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Alicia Vikander


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Sahra Wagenknecht


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Zucchero


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Woody Allen


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Jennifer Bosshard


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

George Clooney


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Michael Douglas


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Wyatt Earp


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Jodie Foster


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Sigmar Gabriel


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## jens4975 (2 Aug. 2022)

Allen Iverson


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Steve Jobs


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Roland Kaiser


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Lenin


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Lothar Matthäus


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Nick Nolte


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Rita Ora


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Pele


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Suzi Quadro


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Mathias Richling


----------



## rostlaube (2 Aug. 2022)

Sabrina Setlur


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## rostlaube (2 Aug. 2022)

Albert Uderzo


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Jean-Claude *V*an Damme


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Katharina Wackernagel


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

John Paul Young


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2022)

Stefan Zweig


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Alexandra


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Björn Borg


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Bernhard Brink


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Ronny James DIO 🤘🤘🤘


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2022)

Heinz Erhardt


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Klaus Fischer


----------



## rostlaube (2 Aug. 2022)

Jessica Ginkel


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2022)

Siegfried Held


----------



## hanskasper (2 Aug. 2022)

Joyce Ilg


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Jesse James


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Angelique Kerber


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2022)

Lena Meyer Landrut


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Mike Meyers


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2022)

Alfred Nobel


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Adam Opel


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Miriam Pielhau 🕯️


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Christian Quadflieg


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Cliff Richard


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Frank-Walter Steinmeier


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Justin Timberlake


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Sebastian Vettel


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Gerry Weber


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Marco2 (2 Aug. 2022)

Kawabata Yasunari


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Alessandro Zanardi


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Louis Armstrong


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Bo Bendsneyder


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Phil Collins


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

John Denver


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Bo Derek


----------



## SteveJ (2 Aug. 2022)

Frank Elstner


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Sigmar Gabriel


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2022)

Jennifer Garner


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Helen Hunt


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Maybritt Illner


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Floor Jansen


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Kevin Keegan


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Julia Lindholm


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Giorgio Moroder


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Henri Nannen


----------



## Guckalucki (2 Aug. 2022)

Hazy Osterwald


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Miriam Pede


----------



## SteveJ (2 Aug. 2022)

Ginger Rogers


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Steven Seagal


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Christine Theiss


----------



## SteveJ (2 Aug. 2022)

Susan Uplegger


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Maria Voskania


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Kim Wilde


----------



## rostlaube (2 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Malcom Young


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Austin (2 Aug. 2022)

Leon Andreasen


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Gerhard Berger


----------



## Austin (2 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Christiansen


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Doll


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2022)

Frank Elsner


----------



## Austin (2 Aug. 2022)

Ryan Fitzpatrick


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Gottschalk


----------



## Austin (2 Aug. 2022)

Herbert Hurkacz


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Austin (2 Aug. 2022)

Joey Janela


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Nia Künzer


----------



## Austin (2 Aug. 2022)

Paul Levesque


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Mirjam Meinhardt


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Robby Naish


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Laura Osswald


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2022)

Rick Parfitt


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Stefan Quandt


----------



## SissyMFan (2 Aug. 2022)

Rio Reiser


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)

Kristen Stewart 💜💜💜💜


----------



## jens4975 (2 Aug. 2022)

Tico Torres


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Liv Ullmann


----------



## Max100 (3 Aug. 2022)

Franz Vranitzky


----------



## Cherubini (3 Aug. 2022)

Konstantin Wecker


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## Cherubini (3 Aug. 2022)

Andrea Ypsilanti


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Mao Zedong


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2022)

Klaus Augenthaler


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Leonie Burger


----------



## Max100 (3 Aug. 2022)

Hans Clarin​


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Senta-Sofia Delliponti (a.k.a. Oonagh a.k.a. Senta a.k.a. was weiß ich noch alles 😁 )


----------



## Max100 (3 Aug. 2022)

Frank Elstner,


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Emerson Fittipaldi


----------



## Max100 (3 Aug. 2022)

Timo Glock


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Uli Hoeness


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2022)

Bodo Illgner


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Mick Jagger


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Nina Hagen


----------



## Max100 (3 Aug. 2022)

Ingo Naujocks


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Mann


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2022)

Ingo Naujoks


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Lena Oberdorf


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Mirjam Pielau


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Kurt Russell


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Leroy Sané


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Hans Tilkowski


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Mark Uth


----------



## jens4975 (3 Aug. 2022)

Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Natalie Wood


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Ranga Yogeshwar


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Linda Zervakis


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Ursula Andress


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Jessica Biel


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Marie Curie


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Bo Derek


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Anita Ekberg


----------



## Cherubini (3 Aug. 2022)

Merle Frohms


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Peter Gabriel


----------



## Cherubini (3 Aug. 2022)

Robert Habeck


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

John Irving


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Tom Jones


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Larry King


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Heinrich Lübke


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Yehudi Menuhin


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Rüdiger Nehberg


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Adam Opel


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Paul Potts


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Dennis Rodman


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Sabrina Setlur


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Albert Uderzo


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Gilles Villeneuve


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Richard Wagner


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Adele


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Boris Becker


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Al Capone


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Doris Dörrie


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Maria Furtwängler


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Johannes Gutenberg


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

David Hasselhoff


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Zlatan Ibrahimović


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Don Johnson


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

John Fitzgerald Kennedy


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Udo Lattek


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Heiko Maas


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Andrea Nahles


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Keke Rosberg


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Michael Schumacher


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Desmond Tutu


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Beate Uhse


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Ville Valo


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Katarina Witt


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Muhammad Yunus


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Eduard Zimmermann


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Josef Ackermann


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Gisele Bündchen


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Giacomo Casanova


----------



## jens4975 (3 Aug. 2022)

Diedrich Diederichsen


----------



## Hingiscumer (3 Aug. 2022)

Edward Elgar


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Gerald Ford


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

René Goscinny


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Anke Huber


----------



## hanskasper (3 Aug. 2022)

Eike Immel


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Janique Johnson


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Joshua Kimmich


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Bernhard Langer


----------



## Guckalucki (3 Aug. 2022)

Liza Minelli


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Merve Niemann


----------



## Hope (3 Aug. 2022)

Georg Simon Ohm


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Alexandra POPP


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Heinz Quermann


----------



## hanskasper (3 Aug. 2022)

Sendhil Ramamurthy


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Laethisia Schimek


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Thiago


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Sir Peter Ustinov


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Jürgen Vogel


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Bianca Walter (verh. Merker)


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Xi Mingze


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Moon Zappa


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Ariane Alter


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## hanskasper (3 Aug. 2022)

Jan-Ingwer Callsen-Bracker


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Jörg Draeger


----------



## hanskasper (3 Aug. 2022)

Gizem Emre


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Lorenz Funk


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Jule Gölsdorf


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Holly Hunter


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Julio Iglesias


----------



## hanskasper (3 Aug. 2022)

Mitsou Jung


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Julia-Valeska Kleine (hierzuforum auch gern "Die Kleine" genannt 😁)


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Lindsey Lohan


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Armin *M*üller-Stahl


----------



## hanskasper (3 Aug. 2022)

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Matthias Opdenhövel


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Ingrid Peters


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Suzi Quatro


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Konny Reimann


----------



## hanskasper (3 Aug. 2022)

Emilia Schüle


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Simone Thomalla


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Jürgen Vogel


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2022)

Olivia Wilde


----------



## muad.dib (3 Aug. 2022)

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Stefan Zweig


----------



## muad.dib (3 Aug. 2022)

Hans Christian Andersen


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Bilbo Beutlin


----------



## muad.dib (3 Aug. 2022)

Nikita Chruschtschow


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Hansi Dorfner


----------



## SteveJ (3 Aug. 2022)

Lars Eidinger


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Klaus Fichtel


----------



## SteveJ (3 Aug. 2022)

Eisi Gulp


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Harpo


----------



## SteveJ (3 Aug. 2022)

Steve Irwin


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Paris Jackson


----------



## SteveJ (3 Aug. 2022)

Hubert Kah


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Loriot


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2022)

Thomas* Mann*


----------



## SteveJ (3 Aug. 2022)

Desiree Nosbusch


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Claudia Obert


----------



## SteveJ (3 Aug. 2022)

Lisa Maria Potthoff


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Adolphe Quetelet


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Lars Stindl


----------



## SteveJ (3 Aug. 2022)

Kurt Tucholsky


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Beate Uhse


----------



## SteveJ (3 Aug. 2022)

Isabel Varell


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2022)

Jessy Wellmer


----------



## SteveJ (3 Aug. 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Marc Zuckerberg


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Christian Anders


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Bono


----------



## SteveJ (3 Aug. 2022)

Ray Charles


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Karl Dall


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Samuel E'to


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2022)

Frank Farian


----------



## SteveJ (3 Aug. 2022)

Natalie Geisenberger


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Eva Herman


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## jens4975 (3 Aug. 2022)

Alexander Nikolajewitsch Jakowlew


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Dschingis Khan


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Gotthold Ephraim Lessing


----------



## SteveJ (3 Aug. 2022)

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Paul Newman


----------



## jens4975 (3 Aug. 2022)

Willi Orban


----------



## rostlaube (3 Aug. 2022)

Wanda Perdelwitz


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Axel Rose


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Robert Trulijo


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Walter Ulbricht


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Voltaire


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Herbert Wehner


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Belo Ximenes


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Ranga Yogeshwar


----------



## jens4975 (3 Aug. 2022)

Ricardo Zamora


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Ursula Andress


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Bertolt Brecht


----------



## rostlaube (3 Aug. 2022)

Julius Cäsar


----------



## Marco2 (3 Aug. 2022)

Pál Dárdai


----------



## SissyMFan (3 Aug. 2022)

Robert Enke


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

John Farnham


----------



## jens4975 (4 Aug. 2022)

Heiner Geißler


----------



## Hope (4 Aug. 2022)

Hulk Hogan


----------



## jens4975 (4 Aug. 2022)

Henrik Ibsen


----------



## Max100 (4 Aug. 2022)

Sigmund Jähn


----------



## Marco2 (4 Aug. 2022)

Doris Kunstmann


----------



## Cherubini (4 Aug. 2022)

Louisa Lippmann


----------



## celebczj83 (4 Aug. 2022)

Demi Moore


----------



## Punisher (4 Aug. 2022)

Edward North


----------



## Max100 (4 Aug. 2022)

Uwe Ochsenknecht


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Olenka Pilz


----------



## Max100 (4 Aug. 2022)

Ludwig Quidde


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Matthias Reim


----------



## Max100 (4 Aug. 2022)

Bertha von Suttner


----------



## Marco2 (4 Aug. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## Max100 (4 Aug. 2022)

Christian Ulmen


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Catherine Vogel


----------



## Max100 (4 Aug. 2022)

Eckart Witzigmann


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## muad.dib (4 Aug. 2022)

Malala Yousafzai


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Eduard Zimmermann


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Jana Azizi


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Joe Biden


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Clarissa *C*orrêa da Silva


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## jens4975 (4 Aug. 2022)

Dale Earnhardt


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Joachim Fuchsberger


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

David Garrett


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Larry Hagman


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Miguel Indurain


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Mick Jagger


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Patricia Kühne
(Eiskunstläuferin aus Dresden, die mittlerweile ne Nebenrolle bei Alles was zählt/RTL spielt)


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Udo Lindenberg


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Peter Alexander *M*akkay, besser bekannt als Peter Maffay


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Ed O'Neill


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Alain Prost


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Quasthoff


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Charlotte Roche


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Tom Selleck


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Jürgen *v*on der Lippe


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Peter Weller


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SteveJ (4 Aug. 2022)

Ranga Yogeshwar


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Rick Astley


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Björn Borg


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Karl Carstens


----------



## SteveJ (4 Aug. 2022)

Rudolf Diesel


----------



## Marco2 (4 Aug. 2022)

Horst Ehmke​


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Anja Fichtel


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Jana Gegner


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Christiane Hörbiger


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Wolfgang Joop


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Uwe Kliemann


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Pierre Littbarski


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Mann


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Felix Neureuther


----------



## jens4975 (4 Aug. 2022)

Richard Ohnsorg


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Carlo Pedersoli


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Will Quadflieg


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Lou Reed


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Walter Scheel


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Nora Tschirner


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Jon Voight


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Jasmin Wagner


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Giulio Andreotti


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Gerhard Berger


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Michael Caine


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Christian Danner


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Stefan Edberg


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Mark Forster


----------



## jens4975 (4 Aug. 2022)

Hermann Gmeiner


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Jacky Ickx


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Elton John


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Tabea Kemme


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Frauke Ludowig


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Roger Moore


----------



## jens4975 (4 Aug. 2022)

Joseph Offenbach


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Al Pacino


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Mumilaaq Qaqqaq


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Katharina Rijhnen


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Steven Spielberg


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Dietrich Thurau


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Steven Uhly


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Hans-Hubert(Berti) Vogts


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Richard von *W*eizsäcker


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Konishiki Yasokichi


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Rolf Zacher


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Alessandra Ambrósio


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Aug. 2022)

Gero Bisanz


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Cher


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Bo Derek


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Anna Ermakowa


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Jane Fonda


----------



## Guckalucki (4 Aug. 2022)

Günter Grass


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Ottmar Hitzfeld


----------



## jens4975 (4 Aug. 2022)

Jelena Gadschijewna Issinbajewa


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Udo Jürgens


----------



## jens4975 (4 Aug. 2022)

Knut Kiesewetter


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Reinhard(Stan) Libuda


----------



## Cherubini (4 Aug. 2022)

Freddie Mercury


----------



## frank63 (4 Aug. 2022)

Alfred Nobel


----------



## jens4975 (5 Aug. 2022)

Carl Orff


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Kai Pflaume


----------



## Max100 (5 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## Cherubini (5 Aug. 2022)

Marco Reuß


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Friedrich Schiller


----------



## Max100 (5 Aug. 2022)

Ulrich Tukur


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Liv Ullmann


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Mirko Votava


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Laura Wontorra


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Sebastian Andersson


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Joan Collins


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Gerard Depardieu


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Marc Forster


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Walter Giller


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Dieter Hallervorden


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Miguel Indurain


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Marcel Jansen


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Heidi Kabel


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Klaus Lage


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Michael Mittermeier


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Barry Newman


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Uschi Obermaier


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Jean-Marie Pfaff


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Mary Quant


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Judith Rakers


----------



## SteveJ (5 Aug. 2022)

Ringo Starr


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Klaus Töpfer


----------



## SteveJ (5 Aug. 2022)

Wolfgang Völz


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Ulrich Wickert


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## hanskasper (5 Aug. 2022)

Breanna Yde


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Carl Zeiss


----------



## hanskasper (5 Aug. 2022)

Hiba Abouk


----------



## Cherubini (5 Aug. 2022)

Franziska Benz


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Agatha Christie


----------



## hanskasper (5 Aug. 2022)

Alycia Debnam-Carey


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Hartmut Engler


----------



## hanskasper (5 Aug. 2022)

Nilam Farooq


----------



## SteveJ (5 Aug. 2022)

Galileo Galilei


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Helmut Haller


----------



## hanskasper (5 Aug. 2022)

Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Kevin James


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Ingo Lenßen


----------



## SteveJ (5 Aug. 2022)

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Melissa Naschenweng


----------



## SteveJ (5 Aug. 2022)

Robert Oppenheimer


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## SteveJ (5 Aug. 2022)

Suzi Quatro


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Stefan Raab


----------



## SteveJ (5 Aug. 2022)

Rod Stewart


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## SteveJ (5 Aug. 2022)

Albert Uderzo


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Edward Van Halen


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Ilse Werner


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Jinping Xi


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Auer


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Becker


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Vin Diesel


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Babette Einstmann


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Nike Fuhrmann


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Uri Geller


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Otto von *H*absburg


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Bianca Jagger


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Bodo Kienzle


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Frauke Ludowig


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Mann


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Chuck Norris


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Claudia Olbert


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Babett Peter


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## SteveJ (5 Aug. 2022)

Julia Roberts


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Steven Spielberg


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Nora Tschirner


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Jessy Wellmer


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Ben Zucker


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Jessica Alba


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Jörg Berger


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Giaccomo Casanova


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Linda Dallmann


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Eligmann


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Benno Fürmann


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Heiner Geißler


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Stefanie Heinzmann


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Maybrit Illner​


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Britta Jäger


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Susanne Klehn


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Lenin


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2022)

Claudia Michelsen


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Alfred Nobel


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Claudia Obert


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Jean-Marie Pfaff


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Mathias Reim


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Mena Suvari


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Ulrich Tukur


----------



## Marco2 (5 Aug. 2022)

Walter Ulbricht


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Hans-Jochen Vogel


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Kurt Warner


----------



## Guckalucki (5 Aug. 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Eric Young


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Peter Alexander


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Egon Bahr


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Winston Churchill


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Robert DeNiro


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Lars Eidinger


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Ian Fleming


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Heinrich George


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Martina Hingis


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Beate Igel


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Stefan Jürgens


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Kuno Klötzer


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Joachim Llambi


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Sophie Marceau


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Mirco Nontschew


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Ed O´Neill


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Milan Peschel


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Ronald Reagan


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Loki Schmidt


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Mike Tomlin


----------



## frank63 (5 Aug. 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## Austin (5 Aug. 2022)

Dirk van der Ven


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Aug. 2022)

Jasmin Wagner


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Austin (6 Aug. 2022)

Yokozuna(Wrestler)


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## Austin (6 Aug. 2022)

Ronny Ackermann


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Silvio Berlusconi


----------



## Austin (6 Aug. 2022)

Claudia Cardinale


----------



## Max100 (6 Aug. 2022)

Charles Dickens


----------



## Cherubini (6 Aug. 2022)

Emilio Estevez


----------



## Guckalucki (6 Aug. 2022)

Peter Falk


----------



## Cherubini (6 Aug. 2022)

Oliver Glasner


----------



## Max100 (6 Aug. 2022)

Anke Huber


----------



## Marco2 (6 Aug. 2022)

Zlatan Ibrahimović


----------



## Max100 (6 Aug. 2022)

Boris Jelzin


----------



## Guckalucki (6 Aug. 2022)

Oliver Kalkofe


----------



## Marco2 (6 Aug. 2022)

Ursula von der Leyen​


----------



## Guckalucki (6 Aug. 2022)

Heike Makatsch


----------



## Marco2 (6 Aug. 2022)

Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Guckalucki (6 Aug. 2022)

Matthias Opdenhövel


----------



## Max100 (6 Aug. 2022)

Louis Pasteur


----------



## Guckalucki (6 Aug. 2022)

Suzi Quatro


----------



## Marco2 (6 Aug. 2022)

Ronald Reagan


----------



## Guckalucki (6 Aug. 2022)

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Marco2 (6 Aug. 2022)

Toni Turek


----------



## Guckalucki (6 Aug. 2022)

Susanne Uhlen


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Karl Valentin


----------



## Guckalucki (6 Aug. 2022)

Amy Winehouse


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Guckalucki (6 Aug. 2022)

König Alexander I.


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Juliette Binoche


----------



## Guckalucki (6 Aug. 2022)

Agatha Christie


----------



## SteveJ (6 Aug. 2022)

Bob Dylan


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Aug. 2022)

Fritz Egner


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Harold Faltermeyer


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Aug. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Eva Habermann


----------



## jens4975 (6 Aug. 2022)

Andrea Iannone


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Udo Jürgens


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Aug. 2022)

Roland Kaiser


----------



## rostlaube (6 Aug. 2022)

Vicky Leandros


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Jürgen Marcus


----------



## Punisher (6 Aug. 2022)

Gunda Niemann


----------



## rostlaube (6 Aug. 2022)

Laura Osswald


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Aug. 2022)

Claudia Pechstein


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Marco2 (6 Aug. 2022)

Marco Reus


----------



## Punisher (6 Aug. 2022)

Harald Schmidt


----------



## Marco2 (6 Aug. 2022)

*Nikola Tesla*


----------



## rostlaube (6 Aug. 2022)

Farin Urlaub


----------



## Punisher (6 Aug. 2022)

Robert Vaughn


----------



## SteveJ (6 Aug. 2022)

Jasmin Wagner


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SteveJ (6 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## jens4975 (6 Aug. 2022)

Fred Zinnemann


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Paul Anka


----------



## Guckalucki (6 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Bach


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Tony Curtis


----------



## Guckalucki (6 Aug. 2022)

John Denver


----------



## frank63 (6 Aug. 2022)

Roland Emmerich


----------



## Guckalucki (6 Aug. 2022)

Peter Falk


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Greta Garbo


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Natasha Henstridge


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

LeBron James


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Diether Krebs


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Niki Lauda


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Franz Müntefering


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Jaxk Nicholson


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Jesse Owens


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Katy Perry


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Christian Quadflieg


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Vanessa Redgrave


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Tom Selleck


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Phil Taylor


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Beate Uhse


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Giuseppe Verdi


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Pia Zadora


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Chuck Berry


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Alice Cooper


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Willem Dafoe


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Anke Engelke


----------



## jens4975 (7 Aug. 2022)

John Ford


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Art Garfunkel


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Mika Häkkinen


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Jeremy Irons


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Earvin „_Magic_“ _Johnson_


----------



## jens4975 (7 Aug. 2022)

Dirk Kuyt


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2022)

Joachim Löw


----------



## Max100 (7 Aug. 2022)

Gerd Müller, der Bomber


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2022)

Neymar


----------



## Punisher (7 Aug. 2022)

Robert Oppenheimer


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Laura Pausini


----------



## Max100 (7 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Quasthoff


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Stephan Remmler


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Michael Schumacher


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Leo Tolstoi


----------



## Max100 (7 Aug. 2022)

Christine Urspruch


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Gianni Versace


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Fritz Walter


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Jinping Xi


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Malcom Young


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Sarah Zucker


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Anders


----------



## Punisher (7 Aug. 2022)

Michael Bubble


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Sean Connery


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Lothar Emmerich


----------



## rostlaube (7 Aug. 2022)

Elle Fanning


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Rea Garvey


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Mats Hummels


----------



## hanskasper (7 Aug. 2022)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Janet Jackson


----------



## hanskasper (7 Aug. 2022)

Tinashe Kachingwe


----------



## jens4975 (7 Aug. 2022)

Alexander Iwanowitsch Lebed


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Sandy Mölling


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2022)

Claudia Neumann


----------



## hanskasper (7 Aug. 2022)

Willi Orban


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Lilian Paul
(a.k.a. Lili Paul-Roncalli)


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Judith Rakers


----------



## hanskasper (7 Aug. 2022)

Sara Sampaio


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Melanie Thornton


----------



## Marco2 (7 Aug. 2022)

Beate Uhse


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Sebastian Vettel


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Wolfgang Weber


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Jinping Xi


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Ferdinand Graf von Zeppelin


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Anders


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Sebastian Bezzel


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Steven Cherundolo


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Friedrich Dürrenmatt


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Horst Eckel


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Harrison Ford


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Giulia Gwinn


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Hannelore Hoger


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Jacky Ickx


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Mick Jagger


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Oliver Kalkofe


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Klaus Lage


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Rosi Mittermaier


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Joe Navarro


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Michelle Obama


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Daniel Radcliffe


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Christina Stürmer


----------



## Guckalucki (7 Aug. 2022)

Nikola Tesla


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Nazan Üngör
(kennt man heute eher unter dem Namen _Nazan Eckes_)


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Max Verstappen


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Bernd Wehmeyer


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Brigitte Xander


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Lale Andersen


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Bernhard Brink


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Costa Cordalis


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Drafi Deutscher


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Erika Eleniak


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Frank Farian


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Rurik Gislason


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Heinrich Heine


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Enrique Iglesias


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Michael Jackson


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Manfred Kaltz


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

John Lennon


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Manfred Mann


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Illie Nastase


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Uwe Ochsenknecht


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Frauke Petry


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Heinz Quermann


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Heinz Rühmann


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Steven Seagal


----------



## frank63 (7 Aug. 2022)

Uma Thurman


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

Lars Ulrich


----------



## rostlaube (7 Aug. 2022)

Walther von der Vogelweide gilt als der bedeutendste deutschsprachige Lyriker des Mittelalters.


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Aug. 2022)

Stefan Waggershausen


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2022)

Xia Xan


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Cherubini (8 Aug. 2022)

Zdenek Zeman


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Aug. 2022)

Nicole Anyomi


----------



## Max100 (8 Aug. 2022)

Johann Sebastian Bach


----------



## Cherubini (8 Aug. 2022)

Andreas Christensen


----------



## Max100 (8 Aug. 2022)

Friedrich Dürrenmatt


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Aug. 2022)

Hannelore Elsner


----------



## Max100 (8 Aug. 2022)

Jakob Fugger


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Hermann Hesse


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## Max100 (8 Aug. 2022)

Friedrich Ludwig Jahn


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Berthold Kempinski


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Klaus Ludwig


----------



## Max100 (8 Aug. 2022)

Ulf Dietrich Merbold


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Rafael Nadal


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2022)

Uwe Ochsenknecht


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Aug. 2022)

Paul Potts


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2022)

Stefan Raab


----------



## rostlaube (8 Aug. 2022)

Sabine Sauer


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Hans Tilkowski


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Lars Ulrich


----------



## rostlaube (8 Aug. 2022)

Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Richard Wagner


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Charles Elwood Yeager


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Rolf Zuckowski


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

André-Marie Ampère


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Mario Basler


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Paulo Coelho


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

James Dean


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Jenny Elvers


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Bernd Förster


----------



## rostlaube (8 Aug. 2022)

Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Goldie Hawn


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Jeremy Irons


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Harald Juhnke


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Garry Kasparow


----------



## rostlaube (8 Aug. 2022)

Lucky Luke oder Cathy Lugner


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Felix Magath


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Neymar


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Frank Ordenewitz


----------



## rostlaube (8 Aug. 2022)

Paul Panzer


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Heinz Quermann


----------



## Punisher (8 Aug. 2022)

Sandra Riess


----------



## jens4975 (8 Aug. 2022)

Sabine Sinjen


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2022)

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Christine Urspruch


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## SteveJ (8 Aug. 2022)

John Wayne


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2022)

Xa Xon


----------



## SteveJ (8 Aug. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Konrad Zuse


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Aug. 2022)

Aline Abboud


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2022)

Erich Beer


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Aug. 2022)

Sabine Christiansen


----------



## SteveJ (8 Aug. 2022)

Spencer Davis


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Aug. 2022)

Ella Endlich


----------



## SteveJ (8 Aug. 2022)

Helene Fischer


----------



## Marco2 (8 Aug. 2022)

Sigmar Gabriel​


----------



## SteveJ (8 Aug. 2022)

George Harrison


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Stephen Robert Irwin


----------



## SteveJ (8 Aug. 2022)

Mick Jagger


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Dschingis Khan


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Aug. 2022)

Tanja Lasch


----------



## SteveJ (8 Aug. 2022)

Elyas M´Barek


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Aug. 2022)

Magdalena Neuner


----------



## SteveJ (8 Aug. 2022)

Uschi Obermeier


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Aug. 2022)

Cheyenne Pahde


----------



## SteveJ (8 Aug. 2022)

Jennifer Rush


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Aug. 2022)

Farah Schlink


----------



## SteveJ (8 Aug. 2022)

Wim Thoelke


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Aug. 2022)

Michelle Uhrig


----------



## SteveJ (8 Aug. 2022)

Sebastian Vettel


----------



## Guckalucki (8 Aug. 2022)

Guido Westerwelle


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Marco2 (9 Aug. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## Max100 (9 Aug. 2022)

Erik Zabel


----------



## Cherubini (9 Aug. 2022)

Ana de *A*rmas


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Becker


----------



## Max100 (9 Aug. 2022)

Daniel Craig


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Miles Davis


----------



## Max100 (9 Aug. 2022)

Anita Ekberg


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Linda Fäh


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Che Guevara


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Waldemar Hartmann


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Eugène Ionesco


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2022)

Elton John


----------



## Max100 (9 Aug. 2022)

Christoph Kolumbus


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Olaf Ludwig


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2022)

Diego Maradona


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Melissa Naschenweng


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Oppermann


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Bernhard Paul


----------



## Max100 (9 Aug. 2022)

Antonio Quinn


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Charlotte Roche


----------



## Max100 (9 Aug. 2022)

Oskar Schindler


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Sarah Tacke


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Jan Ulrich


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Kristina Vogel


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Wallenstein


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Brigitte Xander


----------



## Max100 (9 Aug. 2022)

Kawabata Yasunari


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Natalia Avelon


----------



## jens4975 (9 Aug. 2022)

Marinus Bester


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Prinz *C*harles


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2022)

Johnny Depp


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Roland Emmerich


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Anna Fischer


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Selena Gomez


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Eva Habermann


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Miguel Indurain


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Victoria Justice


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Keira Knightly


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2022)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## jens4975 (9 Aug. 2022)

Issey Miyake


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2022)

Paul Newman


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

George Orwell


----------



## jens4975 (9 Aug. 2022)

Johann Heinrich Pestalozzi


----------



## jens4975 (9 Aug. 2022)

Da hat jemand die Regeln nicht ganz richtig interpretiert 

Helmut Qualtinger


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Keke Rosberg


----------



## Punisher (9 Aug. 2022)

Susanne Sommer


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Rod Taylor


----------



## Punisher (9 Aug. 2022)

Kostja Ullmann


----------



## SteveJ (9 Aug. 2022)

Elisabeth Volkmann


----------



## hanskasper (9 Aug. 2022)

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Carl Zeiss


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

...und wo Zeiss ist, darf einer nicht fehlen: Ernst Abbe.


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Bertolt Brecht


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Howard Carpendale


----------



## hanskasper (9 Aug. 2022)

Edin Dzeko


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Beatrice Egli


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Helene Fischer


----------



## SteveJ (9 Aug. 2022)

Andreas Gabalier


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Linda Hesse


----------



## SteveJ (9 Aug. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Udo Jürgens


----------



## Cherubini (9 Aug. 2022)

Keira Knightley


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Vicky Leandros


----------



## Cherubini (9 Aug. 2022)

Brian May


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Nicole


----------



## SteveJ (9 Aug. 2022)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Peter Petrel


----------



## SteveJ (9 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Marie Reim


----------



## SteveJ (9 Aug. 2022)

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Tina Tandler


----------



## SteveJ (9 Aug. 2022)

Björn Ulvaeus


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Maria Voskania


----------



## SteveJ (9 Aug. 2022)

Charlie Watts


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Charli XCX


----------



## SteveJ (9 Aug. 2022)

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Pia Zadora


----------



## SteveJ (9 Aug. 2022)

Hans Albers


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Black


----------



## SteveJ (9 Aug. 2022)

Johnny Cash


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Georg Danzer


----------



## jens4975 (9 Aug. 2022)

Klaus Eberhartinger


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Falco


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2022)

Michael Gross


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Henry Hübchen


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2022)

Eike Immel


----------



## SissyMFan (9 Aug. 2022)

Jermaine Jackson


----------



## Guckalucki (9 Aug. 2022)

Immanuel Kant


----------



## jens4975 (10 Aug. 2022)

„Bömmel“ Lückerath


----------



## Max100 (10 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Müller


----------



## Cherubini (10 Aug. 2022)

Manuel Neuer


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Lena Oberdorf


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Louis Pasteur


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Judith Rakers


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Sabrina Salerno


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Sophia Thomalla


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Jennifer Ulrich


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Vincent *v*an Gogh


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Laura Ariane Christel *W*ontorra-Zoller


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Li Xin


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Sydney Youngblood


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Emil Zatopek


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Brian Adams


----------



## Max100 (10 Aug. 2022)

Oliver Bierhoff


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Iker Casillas


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

John Denver


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Frank Elstner


----------



## Max100 (10 Aug. 2022)

Frank Farian


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

Mario Götze


----------



## Max100 (10 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Häßler


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

Bodo Illgner


----------



## Max100 (10 Aug. 2022)

Tony Jantschke​


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

Jürgen Klinsmann


----------



## Max100 (10 Aug. 2022)

Eduard Löwen​


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Müller


----------



## Max100 (10 Aug. 2022)

Lukas Nmecha​


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

David Odonkor


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Rolf Rüßmann


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

Uwe Seeler


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Hans Tilkowski


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

Dayot Upamecano


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Marco Verratti


----------



## jens4975 (10 Aug. 2022)

Wendelin Wiedeking


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Jerry Yang


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Mario Adorf


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Iris Berben


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Michael Caine


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Kirk Douglas


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Roland Emmerich


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Michael J.Fox


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Charlotte Gainsbourg


----------



## jens4975 (10 Aug. 2022)

Jamie Hyneman


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Steve Irwin


----------



## jens4975 (10 Aug. 2022)

Stefan Jürgens


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Dieter Krebs


----------



## jens4975 (10 Aug. 2022)

Luca Ludwig


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Bette Midler


----------



## TNT (10 Aug. 2022)

Jason Newsted


----------



## rostlaube (10 Aug. 2022)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## TNT (10 Aug. 2022)

Michael Poulsen


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Heinz Quermann


----------



## TNT (10 Aug. 2022)

Phil Rudd


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Monica Seles


----------



## TNT (10 Aug. 2022)

Robert Trulijo


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Liv Ullmann


----------



## TNT (10 Aug. 2022)

Teddy Vang


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Amy Winehouse


----------



## TNT (10 Aug. 2022)

Xzibit


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

Mustapha Yatabaré


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2022)

Marc Zuckerberg


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

Marc Arnold


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2022)

Andrea Berg


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

Carlos Caesar​


----------



## hanskasper (10 Aug. 2022)

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2022)

Stefan Effenberg


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Agnetha Fältskog


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2022)

J.W. von Goethe


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Oliver Hardy


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2022)

Eike Immel


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Curd Jürgens


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Pierre Kartner


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Ute Lemper


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Müller


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Melissa Naschenweng


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2022)

George Orwell


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Wolfgang Petry


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Keanu Reeves


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Emil Steinberger


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Horst Tappert


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Walter Ulbricht


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Elisabeth Volkmann


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Robin Williams


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Peter Weck


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Tina York


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Ursula Andress


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Agnes Gonxha Bojaxhio (Mutter Teresa)


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Marie Curie


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Drafi Deutscher


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Bernd Eichinger


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Sigmund Freud


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

James Hetfield


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Rebecca Immanuel


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Al Jarreau


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Roland Kaiser


----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

Vicky Leandros


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Tony Marshall


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Rafael Nadal


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Peter Orloff


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Louis Pasteur


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Christian Quadflieg


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Otis Redding


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Adam Sandler


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Mike Tyson


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## Guckalucki (10 Aug. 2022)

Karl Valentin


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Jana Weilert

(kennt man vermutlich besser unter dem Namen Bonnie Strange)


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Helmut Zacharias


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Aug. 2022)

Aline Abboud


----------



## frank63 (10 Aug. 2022)

Rainer Bonhof


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

Chris Chelios


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Alain Delon


----------



## Cherubini (11 Aug. 2022)

Nina Eichinger


----------



## Max100 (11 Aug. 2022)

Henry Fonda


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Heinrich Heine


----------



## Cherubini (11 Aug. 2022)

Patrick Ittrich


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Carsten Jancker


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

Manfred Krug


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Till Lindemann


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Eva Mendes


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

Wolfgang Niedecken


----------



## Max100 (11 Aug. 2022)

Ingrid Noll


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Lili Paul-Roncalli


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

Uwe Reinders


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Jaden Smith


----------



## Max100 (11 Aug. 2022)

Anton Tschechow


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

Dmitri Fjodorowitsch Ustinow


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Herbert Wehner


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Xin Xhan


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

Richard Yates


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Konrad Adenauer


----------



## Max100 (11 Aug. 2022)

Napoleon Bonaparte


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Tom Cruise


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

Linda Dallmann


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Eligmann


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

Sonja Fuss


----------



## Punisher (11 Aug. 2022)

Walter Giller


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

Harry Robbins Haldeman


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Zlatan Ibrahimović


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Udo Jürgens


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Hans-Joachim Kulenkampff


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Ingo Lenßen


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Peter Maffay


----------



## EmmaW (11 Aug. 2022)

Gianna Nannini


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Mike Oldfield


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Bernhard Paul


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Suzi Quatro


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Hans Rosenthal


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Jan Ullrich


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Bernhard Vogel


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Brian Wilson


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Malcolm Young


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Ralf Zacherl

Kennt den noch jemand?


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Mario Adorf


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Aleksandra Bechtel


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Rudi Carrell


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Olli Dittrich


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Frank Elstner


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Kurt Felix


----------



## celebczj83 (11 Aug. 2022)

Eleni Frommann


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Gottschalk


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Jan Hofer


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Miguel Indurain


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Brian Johnson


----------



## celebczj83 (11 Aug. 2022)

Jelena Issinbajewa


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Pierre Littbarski

(L müsste doch jetzt dran sein?!)


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Ornella Muti


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Nick Nolte


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Ohrner


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

Edith Piaf


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Ilja Richter


----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

William Shatner


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Ralf Schumacher


----------



## celebczj83 (11 Aug. 2022)

Sophia Thomalla


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Rafael van der Vaart


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Guido Westerwelle


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Konrad Zuse


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Ernst Albrecht


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Becker


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Christian Clavier


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

John Denver


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

Dwight D. Eisenhower


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Benno Fürmann


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Heinrich George


----------



## Guckalucki (11 Aug. 2022)

Herman Hesse


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Bodo Illgner


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

David James


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Franziska Knuppe


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Jürgen von der Lippe


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Stephanie Meißner


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Norbert Nachtweih


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

David Odonkor


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Franziska Preuß


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

Q fehlt…

Richard Quest


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Dann weiter mit S:

Michael Stich


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

William Howard Taft


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Sorry...für das fehlende ""Q"!

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

Edward Vickers


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Aug. 2022)

Wolfgang Winkler


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Yeboah


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

Donis Avdijaj


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Jörg Berger


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

Archibald Cox


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Doris Dörrie


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

Andreas Ernst


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Friedhelm Funkel


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

James A. Garfield


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Horst Hrubesch


----------



## jens4975 (11 Aug. 2022)

Steve Irwin


----------



## frank63 (11 Aug. 2022)

Don Johnson


----------



## jens4975 (12 Aug. 2022)

Franziska Katzmarek


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Jens Lehmann


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Dieter Müller


----------



## jens4975 (12 Aug. 2022)

Hermann Nuber


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Naomi Osaka


----------



## jens4975 (12 Aug. 2022)

Dražen Petrović


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2022)

Mathias Rust


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Christin Stark


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Liz Taylor


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Christina von *U*ngern-Sternberg


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2022)

Rafael van der Vaart


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Fanny Fee *W*erther


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2022)

Carlos Filipe Ximénes


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2022)

Stefan Zweig


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Jana Azizi


----------



## Cherubini (12 Aug. 2022)

Cecilia Bartoli


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Rébecca Claude


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Johnny Depp


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Fiona Erdmann


----------



## Cherubini (12 Aug. 2022)

Laura Feiersinger


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Gal Gadot


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Mareile Höppner


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Valdas Ivanauskas


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Jay-Z


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Johanna Klum


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Caroline Link


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Lena Mosel


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Inger Nilsson


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Matthias Opdenhövel


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Max Planck


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Quasthoff


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2022)

Gerd Ruge


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Sissy Spacek


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2022)

Johann Tischbein


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Beate Uhse


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2022)

Antonio Lucio Vivaldi


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Ottmar Walter


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Xie Xion


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Erik Zabel


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Rudolf Augstein


----------



## rostlaube (12 Aug. 2022)

Bernd das Brot oder Boris Becker


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Dave Chisnall


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Johnny Depp


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Stefan Effenberg


----------



## Death Row (12 Aug. 2022)

Alexandra Fonsatti


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

John Grisham


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Helmut Haller


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Boris Johnson


----------



## Death Row (12 Aug. 2022)

Mike Krüger


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Heinrich Lübke


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Per Mertesacker


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Leslie Nielsen


----------



## Cherubini (12 Aug. 2022)

Jay-Jay Okocha


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Cherubini (12 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Quasthoff


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Max Raabe


----------



## jens4975 (12 Aug. 2022)

Kurt Stenzel


----------



## Cherubini (12 Aug. 2022)

Roger Taylor


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Björn Ulvaeus


----------



## Cherubini (12 Aug. 2022)

Karólína Lea Vilhjálmsdóttir


----------



## jens4975 (12 Aug. 2022)

Heinrich Windelen


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Cherubini (12 Aug. 2022)

Ranga Yogeshwar


----------



## jens4975 (12 Aug. 2022)

Walter Zenga


----------



## rostlaube (12 Aug. 2022)

Adam Ant


----------



## Cherubini (12 Aug. 2022)

Klara Bühl


----------



## rostlaube (12 Aug. 2022)

Claudia Cardinale


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Marlene Dietrich


----------



## rostlaube (12 Aug. 2022)

Jenny Elvers


----------



## Punisher (12 Aug. 2022)

Farah Fawcett


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Juri Gagarin


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Bill Haley


----------



## hanskasper (12 Aug. 2022)

Madison Iseman


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Günther Jauch


----------



## pold1 (12 Aug. 2022)

Nina Kunzendorf


----------



## hanskasper (12 Aug. 2022)

Dichen Lachman


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Tony Marschall


----------



## hanskasper (12 Aug. 2022)

Manuel Neuer


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Susanna Ohlen


----------



## hanskasper (12 Aug. 2022)

Madelaine Petsch


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## hanskasper (12 Aug. 2022)

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Johanna Seidl


----------



## celebczj83 (12 Aug. 2022)

Susen Tiedtke


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Michelle Uhrig


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Jules Verne


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Jessy Wellmer


----------



## hanskasper (12 Aug. 2022)

Jinping Xi


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Sydney Youngblood


----------



## hanskasper (12 Aug. 2022)

Nick Zano


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Ariane Alter


----------



## hanskasper (12 Aug. 2022)

Rowan Blanchard


----------



## celebczj83 (12 Aug. 2022)

Laetitia Casta


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Ina Dietz


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Melissa Etheridge


----------



## hanskasper (12 Aug. 2022)

Nathan Fillion


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Carl Friedrich Gauß


----------



## hanskasper (12 Aug. 2022)

Vick Hope


----------



## jens4975 (12 Aug. 2022)

Eric Idle


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Tom Jones


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Roland Kaiser


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Niki Lauda


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Jeannine Michaelsen


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Isaac Newton


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Kelley *O*'Hara


----------



## jens4975 (12 Aug. 2022)

Michael Palin


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Cherubini (12 Aug. 2022)

Marcel Reif


----------



## jens4975 (12 Aug. 2022)

Sigmar Solbach


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Sarah Tacke


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Phylicia Whitney


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

John Paul Young


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Aline Abboud


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Senta Berger


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Cher


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Annemarie Eilfeld


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Liane Forestieri


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Selena Gomez


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Kate Hudson


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Irini Ioannidou


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Hugh Jackman


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Franziska Katzmarek

(...oder heißt sie jetzt Seehafer, nachdem sie vorgestern geheiratet hat? 🤔)


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Bernhard Langer


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Vanessa *M*ai


----------



## jens4975 (12 Aug. 2022)

Sandra Nasic


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Laura Osswald


----------



## jens4975 (12 Aug. 2022)

Wolfgang Paul


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Wolfgang Rolfs


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Britney Spears


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Sina Tkotsch


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Jan Ullrich


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Catherine Vogel


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Amy Winehouse


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Xio Xion


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Malcolm Young


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Konrad Zuse


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Hans Albers


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Kobe Bryant


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

James Coburn


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

John Denver


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Hannelore Elsner


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Anna Fleischhauer


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Daniele Ganser


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Jennifer Haben


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Aug. 2022)

Janique Johnson


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Franz Kafka


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Gudrun Landgrebe


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Franz Müntefering


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Nick Nolte


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Uwe Ochsenknecht


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Chris Payne


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2022)

Ralf Rangnick


----------



## Guckalucki (12 Aug. 2022)

Tom Selleck


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2022)

Margret Thatcher


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Susanne Uhlen


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Henry Vahl


----------



## jens4975 (13 Aug. 2022)

Heiko Westermann


----------



## Max100 (13 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Cherubini (13 Aug. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## Max100 (13 Aug. 2022)

Konrad Zuse


----------



## Cherubini (13 Aug. 2022)

Aline Abboud


----------



## Max100 (13 Aug. 2022)

Honoré de Balzac


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Sabine Christiansen


----------



## Death Row (13 Aug. 2022)

Gigi D'Agostino


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Anita Ekberg


----------



## celebczj83 (13 Aug. 2022)

Nilam Farooq


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Anna Gröbel


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Kai Havertz


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Jacky Ickx


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Dakota Johnson


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Ashton Kutcher


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Bella Lesnik


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Müller


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Merve Niemann


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Uschi Obermaier


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Paul Pogba


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Quasthoff


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Sergei Rachmaninov


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Alina Stiegler


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Bettina Tietjen


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Sebastian Vettel


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Jessy Wellmer


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## celebczj83 (13 Aug. 2022)

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

René Adler


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Almila Bagriacik


----------



## celebczj83 (13 Aug. 2022)

Sarah Connor


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Julia Dietze


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Claudia Effenberg


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Klaus Fischer


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Bruno Ganz


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Martina Hill


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Jeremy Irons


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Michael Jordan


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Kira Kosarin


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Klaus Lage


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Annett Möller


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Lena Oldach


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Kai Pflaume


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Keith Richards


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Kristina Sterz


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Jennifer Ulrich


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Eddie *Va*n Halen


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Jasmin Wagner


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Ben Zucker


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Hans Albers


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Jennifer Bosshard


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Jürgen Croy


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Sara Dastjani


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Björn Engholm


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Yve Fehring


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Jeff Goldblum


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Wolke Hegenbarth


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Johann Friedrich Ludwig Christoph Jahn


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Grace Kelly


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Sabine Lisicki


----------



## celebczj83 (13 Aug. 2022)

Amy Mussul


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Chuck Norris


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Rita Ora


----------



## celebczj83 (13 Aug. 2022)

Laura Papendick


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Fabio Quarteraro


----------



## hanskasper (13 Aug. 2022)

Olivia Rodrigo


----------



## celebczj83 (13 Aug. 2022)

Maria Sharapova


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Roland Trettl


----------



## celebczj83 (13 Aug. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Henry Vahl


----------



## celebczj83 (13 Aug. 2022)

Laura Wontorra


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Malcom Young


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Konrad Zuse


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Stefan Aust


----------



## celebczj83 (13 Aug. 2022)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Guido Cantz


----------



## celebczj83 (13 Aug. 2022)

Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Anita Ekberg


----------



## hanskasper (13 Aug. 2022)

Elle Fanning


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Carmen Geiss


----------



## celebczj83 (13 Aug. 2022)

Mareile Höppner


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Maybritt Illner


----------



## celebczj83 (13 Aug. 2022)

Milla Jovovich


----------



## hanskasper (13 Aug. 2022)

Lena Klenke


----------



## celebczj83 (13 Aug. 2022)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Hansi Müller


----------



## celebczj83 (13 Aug. 2022)

Luisa Neubauer


----------



## hanskasper (13 Aug. 2022)

Timothy Olyphant


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Josefine Preuß


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Mathias Reim


----------



## jens4975 (13 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Sabo


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Leo Trotzki


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Collien *U*lmen-Fernandes


----------



## jens4975 (13 Aug. 2022)

Gerhard Voack


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Lola Weippert


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Erik Zabel


----------



## jens4975 (13 Aug. 2022)

Ariane Alter


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Bernhard Brink


----------



## rostlaube (13 Aug. 2022)

Claudia Campus


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Karl Dall


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Fritz Egner


----------



## jens4975 (13 Aug. 2022)

Fred Fussbroich


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## rostlaube (13 Aug. 2022)

Ruth Hofmann


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Jeremy Irons


----------



## celebczj83 (13 Aug. 2022)

Udo Jürgens


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

KIM KARDASHIAN​


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Annett Möller


----------



## rostlaube (13 Aug. 2022)

Alfred Nobel


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Ryan O´Neal


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Lisa-Maria Potthoff


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Uwe Reinders


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Kamilla Senjo


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Desmond Tutu


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Elena Uhlig


----------



## frank63 (13 Aug. 2022)

Karl Valentin


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Aug. 2022)

Natalia Wörner


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Carlos Filipe Ximénes Belo


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Yeboah


----------



## Guckalucki (13 Aug. 2022)

Rolf Zacher


----------



## Marco2 (13 Aug. 2022)

Klaus Allofs


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Brad Binder


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Costa Cordalis


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Andrea Dovizioso


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Hartmut Engler


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Raul Fernandez


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Nina Gnädig


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Georg Hackl


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2022)

Bodo Illgner


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Michael Jackson


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Roland Kaiser


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Ingo Lenßen


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Felix Magath


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Jorge Navarro


----------



## Cherubini (14 Aug. 2022)

Oonagh


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Dani Pedrosa


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## Max100 (14 Aug. 2022)

Stefan Raab


----------



## celebczj83 (14 Aug. 2022)

Sharon Stone


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2022)

*Giovanni Trapattoni*


----------



## Max100 (14 Aug. 2022)

Christine Urspruch


----------



## Cherubini (14 Aug. 2022)

Catherine Vogel


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2022)

Marius Müller-Westernhagen


----------



## Max100 (14 Aug. 2022)

Jinping Xi


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Michael York


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Pamela Andersen


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle


----------



## jens4975 (14 Aug. 2022)

Carlos Checa


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Annette Dytrt


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Pol Espargaro


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Yve Fehring


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

George Gershwin


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Ruth Hofmann


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Janique Johnson


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Tom Kaulitz


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Burt Lancaster


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Jeannine Michaelsen


----------



## Punisher (14 Aug. 2022)

Magdalena Neuner


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Lena Oldach


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Michael Phelps


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Jennifer Rush


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Tom Selleck


----------



## Cherubini (14 Aug. 2022)

Jürgen Trittin


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Annina Ukatis


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Gilles Villeneuve


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Christoph Waltz


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Hans Christian Andersen


----------



## Cherubini (14 Aug. 2022)

Eugenie Bouchard


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Alice Cooper


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Jürgen Drews


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Leif Eriksson


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Ian Fleming


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Alexander Grothendieck


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Nicky Hilton


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Jacky Ickx


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Janet Jackson


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Bill Kaulitz


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Florentine Lahme


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Lenin


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Meier


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Liam Neeson


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Wolfgang Overath


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Sean Penn


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Rayan Reynolds


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Elisabeth Seitz 🥇


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Mike Tyson


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Michelle Uhrig


----------



## jens4975 (14 Aug. 2022)

Vangelis


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Jasmin Wagner


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Alexander Zverev


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Peter Albert


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Becker


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Wayne Carpendale


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Gerard Depardieu


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Janett Eger


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Helene Fischer


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Jule Gölsdorf


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Ernest Hemingway


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Mandy Islacker


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Nadine Krüger


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Otto Lilienthal


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Anna Magel


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Chuck Norris


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Ohrner


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Frauke Petri


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Heinz Quermann


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Alan Rickman


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Sotiria Schenk


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Mark Twain


----------



## Punisher (14 Aug. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Emma Watson


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Es fehlt das V:

Catherine *V*ogel


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Brigitte Xander


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Mario Adorf


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Mirja Boes


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Phil Collins


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Julia Dahmen


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Heinz Erhardt


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

Lutz Fröhlich


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Greta Garbo


----------



## Cherubini (14 Aug. 2022)

Ruth Hofmann


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Eddie Irvine


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Jennifer Jeromin


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

DeForest Kelley


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Susan Link


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Axel Milberg


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Silvia Neid


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Roy Orbison


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Birgit Prinz


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Christian Quadflieg


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Felicitas Rauch


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Umberto Tozzi


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Trude Unruh


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Jos Verstappen


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Selina Wagner


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Jinping Xi


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Michael York


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Buzz Aldrin


----------



## celebczj83 (14 Aug. 2022)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

Eric Clapton


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Hillary Duff


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Emily van *E*gmond


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Steve Forbes


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Jackie Groenen


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Donald Healey


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Mandy Islacker


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Don Johnson


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Ali Krieger


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Zarah Leander


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Dzsenifer Marozsán


----------



## Nastyghost (14 Aug. 2022)

Chuck Norris


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Navina Omilade


----------



## Nastyghost (14 Aug. 2022)

Toni Polster


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Suzi Quatro


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Rachel Rinast


----------



## Guckalucki (14 Aug. 2022)

Gregory Sierra


----------



## Cherubini (14 Aug. 2022)

Felicitas Then


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Michelle Uhrig


----------



## Cherubini (14 Aug. 2022)

Ludwig *v*an Beethoven


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Petra Wimbersky


----------



## Cherubini (14 Aug. 2022)

Willi Xylander


----------



## scherholder2k (14 Aug. 2022)

Sean young


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Rolf Zacher


----------



## celebczj83 (14 Aug. 2022)

Pamela Anderson


----------



## scherholder2k (14 Aug. 2022)

Monica Bellucci 😍


----------



## frank63 (14 Aug. 2022)

David Cassidy.


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## Max100 (15 Aug. 2022)

Horst Eckel


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Marie-Louise Finck


----------



## Max100 (15 Aug. 2022)

Natalie O’Hara


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Anja Petzold


----------



## Max100 (15 Aug. 2022)

Suzi Quatro


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Christina Ricci


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Susan Sideropoulos


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Umberto Tozzi


----------



## Max100 (15 Aug. 2022)

Liv Ullmann


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Sandra Völker


----------



## Cherubini (15 Aug. 2022)

Lea Wolfram


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Augusta Xu-Holland


----------



## Max100 (15 Aug. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

ZAZ


----------



## Cherubini (15 Aug. 2022)

Simon Ammann


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Dieter Bohlen


----------



## Cherubini (15 Aug. 2022)

Yvonne Catterfeld


----------



## Max100 (15 Aug. 2022)

Timothy Dalton


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2022)

Julian Edelmann


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Henry Ford


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Günter Grass


----------



## Max100 (15 Aug. 2022)

Timo Glock


----------



## rostlaube (15 Aug. 2022)

Anne Hathaway


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Jeremy Irons


----------



## rostlaube (15 Aug. 2022)

Tom Jones


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Oliver Kahn


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Jay Leno


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Gerd Müller


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Manuel Neuer


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

David Odonkor


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Paul Panzer


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Lucinda Riley


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Helmut Schön


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Marisa Tomei


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Timo Werner


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Helmut Zerlett


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

David Alaba


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Bo Bendsnejder


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Keith Carradine


----------



## jens4975 (15 Aug. 2022)

Chaz Davies


----------



## celebczj83 (15 Aug. 2022)

Anke Engelke.


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Papst *F*ranziskus


----------



## celebczj83 (15 Aug. 2022)

Lena Gercke


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Damla Hekimoğlu


----------



## Cherubini (15 Aug. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## celebczj83 (15 Aug. 2022)

Milla Jovovich


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Mila Kunis


----------



## celebczj83 (15 Aug. 2022)

Yuliia Levchenko


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Sandra Maischberger


----------



## Cherubini (15 Aug. 2022)

Wolfgang Niersbach


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Matthias Opdenhövel


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Miriam Pede


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Ginger Rogers


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Martin Seifert


----------



## celebczj83 (15 Aug. 2022)

Aylin Tezel


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

John Updike


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Sebastian Vettel


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Lena Valaitis


----------



## celebczj83 (15 Aug. 2022)

Ruth Wilson


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Michael York


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Neil Armstrong


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Tom Berenger


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Clarissa *C*orrêa da Silva


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Ella Endlich


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Helmut Fischer


----------



## celebczj83 (15 Aug. 2022)

Julia Görges


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Sabine Heinrich


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## celebczj83 (15 Aug. 2022)

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Manfred Kalz


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Demi Lovato


----------



## Cherubini (15 Aug. 2022)

Dzsenifer Marozsan


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Freddie Mercury


----------



## celebczj83 (15 Aug. 2022)

Mai Thi Nguyen-Kim


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Edith Piaf


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Else Quecke


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Rayan Reynolds


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Carlos Santana


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Antonio Vivaldi


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

SteveJ schrieb:


> Antonio Vivaldi


u ist dran


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Susanne Uhlen


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Celestino Vietti


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Horst Wolter


----------



## jens4975 (15 Aug. 2022)

Rubén Xaus


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## Cherubini (15 Aug. 2022)

Sarah Zadrazil


----------



## Guckalucki (15 Aug. 2022)

Benny Andersson


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Jennifer Bosshard


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Sean Connery


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Annette Dytrt


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Klaus Fischer


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Karel Gott


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Mareile Höppner


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Janique Johnson


----------



## Nastyghost (15 Aug. 2022)

Larry King


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Lena Meyer Landrut


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Meier


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Manuel Neuer


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Claudia Obert


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Anja Petzold


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Maira Rothe


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Sarah Tacke


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Sven Ulreich


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Ralf Wolter


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Brigitte Xander


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Manfred Zapatka


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Jakob Augstein


----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Brigitte Bardot


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Rébecca Claude


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Karl Dall


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Fritz Egner


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Klaus Fischer


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Pamela Großer


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Dieter Hoeneß


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Bodo Illgner


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Dietmar Jakobs


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Anne-Kathrin Kosch


----------



## celebczj83 (15 Aug. 2022)

Marlene Lufen


----------



## SissyMFan (15 Aug. 2022)

Caro Matzko


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Peter Nogly


----------



## jens4975 (15 Aug. 2022)

Frank Ordenewitz


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2022)

Lukas Podolski


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Cherubini (15 Aug. 2022)

Helmut Rahn


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Dieter Seeler


----------



## celebczj83 (15 Aug. 2022)

Simone Thomalla


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Sven Ullreich


----------



## jens4975 (15 Aug. 2022)

Giles Villeneuve


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2022)

Herbert Wehner


----------



## Max100 (16 Aug. 2022)

Carlos Filipe Ximénes


----------



## SteveJ (16 Aug. 2022)

Chuck Yaeger


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Ben Zucker


----------



## Max100 (16 Aug. 2022)

Nadja Auermann


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Angela Braun


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Madonna Louise Veronica Ciccone


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Julia Dietze


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Beatrice Egli


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Ruby O. *F*ee


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Ruth Hofmann


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Henrik Ibsen


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Janique Johnson


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Manfred Krug


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Miriam Lange


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2022)

Diego Maradona


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Merve Niemann


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Uwe Ochsenknecht


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Jana Pareigis


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Fabio Quarteraro


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Judith Rakers


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Jutta Speidel


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Christine Theiss


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Nadja Uhl


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Aug. 2022)

Catherine Vogel


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2022)

Richard Wagner


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Marco2 (16 Aug. 2022)

Rudi Altig


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Muriel Baumeister


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Paulo Coelho


----------



## rostlaube (16 Aug. 2022)

Andie MacDowell


----------



## Nastyghost (16 Aug. 2022)

Albert Einstein


----------



## jens4975 (16 Aug. 2022)

Fandango (WWE)


----------



## rostlaube (16 Aug. 2022)

Jessica Ginkel


----------



## celebczj83 (16 Aug. 2022)

Mareile Höppner


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Kota Ibushi


jens4975 schrieb:


> Fandango (WWE)


jens der Wrestlingexperte


----------



## jens4975 (16 Aug. 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Kota Ibushi
> 
> jens der Wrestlingexperte


Google Experte 

Jimmy Johnstone


----------



## celebczj83 (16 Aug. 2022)

Sibel Kekilli


----------



## Punisher (16 Aug. 2022)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Vince McMahon


jens4975 schrieb:


> Google Experte


Dann hätte Dr. Google dir auch sagen müssen,dass er schon lange nicht mehr bei WWE arbeitet....


----------



## Punisher (16 Aug. 2022)

Christine Neubauer


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Uwe Ochsenknecht


----------



## celebczj83 (16 Aug. 2022)

Laura Papendick


----------



## SteveJ (16 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Sophie Rosentreter


----------



## celebczj83 (16 Aug. 2022)

Alica Schmidt


----------



## SteveJ (16 Aug. 2022)

Steven Tyler


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Lars Unnerstall


----------



## jens4975 (16 Aug. 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Vince McMahon
> 
> Dann hätte Dr. Google dir auch sagen müssen,dass er schon lange nicht mehr bei WWE arbeitet....


Hat Google auch

Arie van Lent


----------



## celebczj83 (16 Aug. 2022)

Jasmin Wagner


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Malcolm Young


----------



## Nastyghost (16 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## celebczj83 (16 Aug. 2022)

Nadja Auermann


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Dirk Bach


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Jimmy Connors


----------



## Guckalucki (16 Aug. 2022)

Johnny Depp


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

"Buffy" Ettmayer


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Veronica Ferres


----------



## frank63 (16 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Gottschalk


----------



## Austin (16 Aug. 2022)

Holly Holm


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Austin (17 Aug. 2022)

Curd Jürgens


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Martin Kind


----------



## Austin (17 Aug. 2022)

Gina Lückenkemper


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Hansi Müller


----------



## Austin (17 Aug. 2022)

Gianna Nannini


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

August Oetker


----------



## Austin (17 Aug. 2022)

Jean Pütz


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Austin (17 Aug. 2022)

Heinz Rühmann


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Matthias Sammer


----------



## Austin (17 Aug. 2022)

Justin Trudeau


----------



## Max100 (17 Aug. 2022)

Ludwig Uhland


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Edward *V*an Halen


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2022)

Guido Westerwelle


----------



## Max100 (17 Aug. 2022)

Zum x-ten Mal: *Jinping Xi*


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Kofi Annan


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Katharina Böhm


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Sabine Christiansen


----------



## rostlaube (17 Aug. 2022)

Daisy Duck


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Roland Emmerich


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Guckalucki2 schrieb:


> Roland Emmerich


🕯️ 

Angela *F*inger-Erben


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Izabel Goulart


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Josephine Henning


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

John Winslow Irving


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Janique Johnson


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Grace Kelly


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Annika Lau


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Shirley MacLean


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Diana Naborskaia


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Miles O’Keeffe


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Alexandra Popp


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Aidan Quinn


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Nancy Reagan


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Martin Scorsese


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Hans Tilkowski


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Usher


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Hans Joachim Vogel


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Nora Marie-Theres Beatrice Elisabeth Waldstätten


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Michael York


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## celebczj83 (17 Aug. 2022)

Caroline Beil


----------



## hanskasper (17 Aug. 2022)

Jamie Chung


----------



## tzdon (17 Aug. 2022)

Jenna Davis





Jenna Davis - Twitter, Instagram, Facebook Collection Sammelthread


Jenna wurde durch Tik Tok bekannt und hat nun als Musikerin erste Singles herausgebracht und mittlerweile aus Schauspielerin auch erste Rolle. Ich finde sie hat ein unheimlich süsses Gesicht...



www.celebboard.net


----------



## celebczj83 (17 Aug. 2022)

Isabel Edvardsson


----------



## jens4975 (17 Aug. 2022)

Taylor Fritz


----------



## celebczj83 (17 Aug. 2022)

Giulia Gwinn


----------



## SteveJ (17 Aug. 2022)

Chris Howland


----------



## jens4975 (17 Aug. 2022)

Dirk Ippen


----------



## celebczj83 (17 Aug. 2022)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## SteveJ (17 Aug. 2022)

Christine Kaufmann


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Aug. 2022)

Bernhard Langer


----------



## celebczj83 (17 Aug. 2022)

Sandy Mölling


----------



## jens4975 (17 Aug. 2022)

Wolfgang Niedecken


----------



## Punisher (17 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Meier


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Wolfgang Overath


----------



## SteveJ (17 Aug. 2022)

Ferdinand Porsche


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## Austin (17 Aug. 2022)

Heinz Rühmann


----------



## SteveJ (17 Aug. 2022)

Omar Sharif


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Sophia Thomalla


----------



## celebczj83 (17 Aug. 2022)

Nora Tschirner


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## SteveJ (17 Aug. 2022)

Eddie Van Halen


----------



## celebczj83 (17 Aug. 2022)

Katharina Wackernagel


----------



## SteveJ (17 Aug. 2022)

Jinping Xi


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## SteveJ (17 Aug. 2022)

Reneé Zellweger


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Aline Abboud 

Wohoooo, Seite 100


----------



## SteveJ (17 Aug. 2022)

Yul Brynner


----------



## celebczj83 (17 Aug. 2022)

Laetitia Casta


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Susanne Daubner


----------



## celebczj83 (17 Aug. 2022)

Erika Eleniak


----------



## SteveJ (17 Aug. 2022)

Conny Froboess


----------



## celebczj83 (17 Aug. 2022)

Julia Görges


----------



## SteveJ (17 Aug. 2022)

Victor Hugo


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Maybritt Illner


----------



## celebczj83 (17 Aug. 2022)

Michael Jordan


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Julia-Valeska Kleine


----------



## celebczj83 (17 Aug. 2022)

Gina Lückenkemper 🥇


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Anna Maria *M*ühe


----------



## SteveJ (17 Aug. 2022)

Leslie Nielsen


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Lena Oldach


----------



## jens4975 (17 Aug. 2022)

Panagiota Petridou


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## SissyMFan (17 Aug. 2022)

Lara Isabelle Rentinck


----------



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Mike Tyson


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Aug. 2022)

Jan Ullrich


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Jean-Claude Van Damme


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Otto Waalkes


----------



## Guckalucki (17 Aug. 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## frank63 (17 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## jens4975 (18 Aug. 2022)

Kosovare Asllani


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2022)

Franz Beckenbauer


----------



## celebczj83 (18 Aug. 2022)

Yvonne Catterfeld


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Kirk Douglas


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Aug. 2022)

Ella Endlich


----------



## Max100 (18 Aug. 2022)

Hansi Flick


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Aug. 2022)

Lena Gercke


----------



## Cherubini (18 Aug. 2022)

Horst Hrubesch


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Aug. 2022)

Lissy Ishag


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Hugh Jackman


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Aug. 2022)

Lena Kesting


----------



## Cherubini (18 Aug. 2022)

Laura Ludwig


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Aug. 2022)

Mirjam Meinhardt


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Kim Novak


----------



## Cherubini (18 Aug. 2022)

Laura Osswald


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Aug. 2022)

MIriam Pielhau 🕯️


----------



## Cherubini (18 Aug. 2022)

Heinz Quermann


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Aug. 2022)

Maira Rothe


----------



## Max100 (18 Aug. 2022)

Kiefer Sutherland


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Aug. 2022)

Lena Oberdorf


----------



## Max100 (18 Aug. 2022)

Dieter Pfaff


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Max100 (18 Aug. 2022)

Bernhard Russi


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Aug. 2022)

Mareike Spaleck


----------



## Cherubini (18 Aug. 2022)

Lisa Tomaschewsky


----------



## Max100 (18 Aug. 2022)

Jan Ullrich


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Wallenstein
(Albrecht Wenzel Eusebius von Waldstein)


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Konrad Zuse


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Muhamed Ali


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Björn Borg


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Laetitia Casta


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Doris Dörrie


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Albert Einstein


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Jane Fonda


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Hannelore Hoger


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Elton John


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2022)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Sophia Loren


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2022)

Michael Müller (MdB)


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Issac Newton


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2022)

David Odonkor


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Anna Quayle


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Hans Rosenthal


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Sophie Schütt


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Aug. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## Punisher (18 Aug. 2022)

Anna Unterberger


----------



## Cherubini (18 Aug. 2022)

Petra Vlhova


----------



## jens4975 (18 Aug. 2022)

Christoph Westerthaler


----------



## Marco2 (18 Aug. 2022)

Xin Xian


----------



## Guckalucki (18 Aug. 2022)

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## hanskasper (18 Aug. 2022)

Bettina Zimmermann


----------



## SteveJ (18 Aug. 2022)

Fred Astaire


----------



## hanskasper (18 Aug. 2022)

Zazie Beetz


----------



## SteveJ (18 Aug. 2022)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## hanskasper (18 Aug. 2022)

Pal Dardai


----------



## SteveJ (18 Aug. 2022)

Amelia Earhart


----------



## hanskasper (18 Aug. 2022)

Roberto Firmino


----------



## SteveJ (18 Aug. 2022)

France Gall


----------



## hanskasper (18 Aug. 2022)

Mats Hummels


----------



## SteveJ (18 Aug. 2022)

Eric Idle


----------



## hanskasper (18 Aug. 2022)

Hugh Jackman


----------



## SteveJ (18 Aug. 2022)

Mark Knopfler


----------



## celebczj83 (18 Aug. 2022)

Yulia Levchenko


----------



## hanskasper (18 Aug. 2022)

Camila Mendes


----------



## SteveJ (18 Aug. 2022)

Nichelle Nichols


----------



## rostlaube (18 Aug. 2022)

Nicolaus August Otto


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## rostlaube (18 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## frank63 (18 Aug. 2022)

Karl-Heinz Riedle


----------



## rostlaube (18 Aug. 2022)

Sabrina Setlur


----------



## Cherubini (19 Aug. 2022)

Alberto Tomba


----------



## rostlaube (19 Aug. 2022)

Sir Peter Ustinov


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## Max100 (19 Aug. 2022)

Luca Waldschmidt 

​


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

Xi Xian


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Sydney Youngblood


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Cherubini (19 Aug. 2022)

Verena Altenberger


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Karl Heinz Böhm


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Clarissa *C*orrêa da Silva


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Doreen Dietel


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

Johannes Eggestein


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Lutz Michael Fröhlich


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

Leon Goretzka


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Goldie Hawn


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Aug. 2022)

Kylie Jenner


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Müller


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Aug. 2022)

Chuck Norris


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

Claudia Olbert


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Aug. 2022)

Katy Perry


----------



## Cherubini (19 Aug. 2022)

Ines Quermann


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

Julia Roberts


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Aug. 2022)

Ralph Siegel


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

Leo Tolstoi


----------



## SteveJ (19 Aug. 2022)

Usher


----------



## jens4975 (19 Aug. 2022)

Willi Vordenbäumen


----------



## SteveJ (19 Aug. 2022)

Stevie Wonder


----------



## jens4975 (19 Aug. 2022)

Carlos Filipe Ximénes Belo​


----------



## SteveJ (19 Aug. 2022)

Michael York


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

Roman Abramovic


----------



## celebczj83 (19 Aug. 2022)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2022)

Bülent Ceylan


----------



## celebczj83 (19 Aug. 2022)

Ivona Dadic


----------



## Nastyghost (19 Aug. 2022)

Hannelore Elsner


----------



## SteveJ (19 Aug. 2022)

Michael J. Fox


----------



## elcattivo0804 (19 Aug. 2022)

Gundula Gause


----------



## SteveJ (19 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Lissy Ishag


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Udo Jürgens


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Carolin Kebekus


----------



## elcattivo0804 (19 Aug. 2022)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Alina Merkau


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Alfred Nobel


----------



## Guckalucki (19 Aug. 2022)

Matthias Opdenhövel


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Miriam Pielhau 🕯️


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Anja Reschke


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Romy Schneider


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Susanne Tockan


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Beate Uhse


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Lindsey Vonn


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

Guido Westerwelle


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Aug. 2022)

Brigitte Xander


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

Jan Zirkzee


----------



## Cherubini (19 Aug. 2022)

Pauline Angert


----------



## frank63 (19 Aug. 2022)

Werner Böhm


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2022)

Tony Christie


----------



## jens4975 (20 Aug. 2022)

Jerzy Dudek


----------



## Max100 (20 Aug. 2022)

Friedrich Ebert


----------



## celebczj83 (20 Aug. 2022)

Helene Fischer


----------



## Cherubini (20 Aug. 2022)

Sonja Gerhardt


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Ruth Hofmann


----------



## Cherubini (20 Aug. 2022)

Madison Iseman


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Aug. 2022)

Brian Johnson


----------



## Cherubini (20 Aug. 2022)

Sami Khedira


----------



## Max100 (20 Aug. 2022)

Gotthold Ephraim Lessing


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2022)

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart ​


----------



## celebczj83 (20 Aug. 2022)

Alexandra Neldel


----------



## Guckalucki (20 Aug. 2022)

Ai Ogura


----------



## Max100 (20 Aug. 2022)

Axel Prahl


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2022)

Veronika von Quast​


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Marcel Reif


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2022)

Hella von Sinnen


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Hans Tilkowski


----------



## SteveJ (20 Aug. 2022)

Albert Uderzo


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Guckalucki (20 Aug. 2022)

frank63 schrieb:


> Angus Young


V ist an der Reihe

Margot Werner


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Brigitte Xander


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Vader Abraham


nach X kommt Y.

Bettina *Z*immermann


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Cherubini (20 Aug. 2022)

Federica Brignone


----------



## celebczj83 (20 Aug. 2022)

Sarah Connor


----------



## Cherubini (20 Aug. 2022)

Lena Dürr


----------



## SteveJ (20 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Alva Edison


----------



## celebczj83 (20 Aug. 2022)

Nilam Farooq


----------



## SteveJ (20 Aug. 2022)

Zsa Zsa Gabor


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Kate Hudson


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Maybritt Illner


----------



## SteveJ (20 Aug. 2022)

Katherina Jacob


----------



## jens4975 (20 Aug. 2022)

Kurt Kowarz


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Oskar Lafontaine


----------



## celebczj83 (20 Aug. 2022)

Melanie Marschke


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Richard Nixon


----------



## SteveJ (20 Aug. 2022)

Carré Otis


----------



## celebczj83 (20 Aug. 2022)

Salma Hayek Pinault


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## celebczj83 (20 Aug. 2022)

Jeri Ryan


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Florian Silbereisen


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Toni Turek


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Michelle Uhrig


----------



## celebczj83 (20 Aug. 2022)

Nana Visitor


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Lea Wagner


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Sydney Youngblood


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Aline Abboud


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2022)

Erich Beer


----------



## celebczj83 (20 Aug. 2022)

Marie-Ange Casta


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2022)

Albrecht Dürer


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Aug. 2022)

Giovanne Elber


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Lorenz Funk


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Anke Huber


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Peter Imhof


----------



## Marco2 (20 Aug. 2022)

Rune Jarstein


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Kiira Korpi


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Peter-John Lee


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Meier 👩‍🦰


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Illie Nastase


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Christa Orben


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Katja Riemann


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Susanne Schöne


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Dilek Üşük


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Fanny Fee Werther


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Cherubini (20 Aug. 2022)

Ramon Zenhäusern


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Jana Azizi


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Muriel Baumeister


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Rébecca Claude


----------



## frank63 (20 Aug. 2022)

Cameron Diaz


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Aug. 2022)

Roland Emmerich


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Dakota Fanning


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Viviane Geppert


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Cathy Hummels


----------



## Max100 (21 Aug. 2022)

Miguel Indurain


----------



## Cherubini (21 Aug. 2022)

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Max100 (21 Aug. 2022)

Nia Künzer


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

Rosa Luxemburg


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Manfred Mann


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Aug. 2022)

Jule Neigel


----------



## Max100 (21 Aug. 2022)

Heinz Florian Oertel


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Alain Prost


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Wilhelm Conrad Röntgen


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Harald "Toni" Schumacher


----------



## Guckalucki (21 Aug. 2022)

Willhelm Tell


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Christian Ulmen


----------



## Guckalucki (21 Aug. 2022)

Jon Voight


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Fritz Walter


----------



## Guckalucki (21 Aug. 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## Guckalucki (21 Aug. 2022)

Konrad Zuse


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Christina Applegate


----------



## Guckalucki (21 Aug. 2022)

Bernhard Brink


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Karl Carstens


----------



## Guckalucki (21 Aug. 2022)

Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## Punisher (21 Aug. 2022)

Julisn Edelman


----------



## Guckalucki (21 Aug. 2022)

Maria Furtwängler


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Jürgen Grabowski


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Sabine Heinrich


----------



## Guckalucki (21 Aug. 2022)

Sabrina Elaine Ionescu


----------



## scherholder2k (21 Aug. 2022)

Jenny Jürgens


----------



## Guckalucki (21 Aug. 2022)

Maite Kelly


----------



## jens4975 (21 Aug. 2022)

Alonso Lopez


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Müller


----------



## hanskasper (21 Aug. 2022)

Christopher Nkunku


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Barack Obama


----------



## Guckalucki (21 Aug. 2022)

Parker Posey


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Cliff Richard


----------



## Guckalucki (21 Aug. 2022)

Marina Sirtis


----------



## Punisher (21 Aug. 2022)

Simon Terodde


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Beate Uhse


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Catherine Vogel


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Ottmar Walter


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

Xia Xion


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## jens4975 (21 Aug. 2022)

Branko Zebec


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Ben Affleck


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

Boris Becker


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Laetitia Casta


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Marlene Dietrich


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

Gunther Emmerlich


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Wolfgang Fahrian


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Aug. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Jonas Hofmann


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Walter Junghans


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

Jürgen Klinsmann


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Bernhard Langer


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Wencke Myhre


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Merve Niemann


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Yoko Ono


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Olenka Pilz


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Heinz Quermann


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Martin Rütter


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Heinz Sielmann


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Amira Tröger


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

John Updike


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Lindsey Vonn


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Jasmin Wagner


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Victoria Yeates


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Ian Anderson


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Melanie Bergner


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Jackie Chan


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Annette Dytrt


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Ella Endlich


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Linda Fäh


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

David Guetta


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Linda Hesse


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Victoria Justice


----------



## scherholder2k (21 Aug. 2022)

Marion Kracht


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Laura Ludwig


----------



## Marco2 (21 Aug. 2022)

Tim Mälzer


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Ania Niedieck


----------



## celebczj83 (21 Aug. 2022)

Merlene Ottey


----------



## Punisher (21 Aug. 2022)

Al Pacino


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Punisher (21 Aug. 2022)

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Ivonne Schönherr


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Charlize Theron


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Janina Uhse


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Caterina Valente


----------



## Punisher (21 Aug. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Brigitte Xander


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Carl Zeiss


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Fred Astaire


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Senta Berger


----------



## Austin (21 Aug. 2022)

Melanie Chisholm


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Judi Dench


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Ella Endlich


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Aug. 2022)

Boy George


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Terence Hill


----------



## Austin (21 Aug. 2022)

Jakob Ingebrigtsen


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Britta Jäger


----------



## jens4975 (21 Aug. 2022)

John Kuhn


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

Siegfried Lowitz


----------



## Austin (21 Aug. 2022)

Stephanie McMahon


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Diana Naborskaia


----------



## Austin (21 Aug. 2022)

Ed O `Neill


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Michael Rummenigge


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Aug. 2022)

Esther Sedlaczek


----------



## Austin (21 Aug. 2022)

Phil Taylor


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## Austin (21 Aug. 2022)

Ernesto Valverde


----------



## frank63 (21 Aug. 2022)

Joachim Winkelhock


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Brigitte Xander


----------



## EmmaW (22 Aug. 2022)

Malcolm Young


----------



## Max100 (22 Aug. 2022)

Konrad Zuse


----------



## Cherubini (22 Aug. 2022)

Fernando Alonso


----------



## Max100 (22 Aug. 2022)

Boris Becker


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

Éric Cantona


----------



## Max100 (22 Aug. 2022)

Rudolf Diesel


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Michael Ende


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Bridget Fonda


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Mika Häkkinen


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Sabrina Ilski


----------



## SteveJ (22 Aug. 2022)

Don Johnson


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Jennifer Knäble


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Pierre Littbarski


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Annett Möller


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

Norbert Nigbur


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Christa Orben


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Josefine Preuß


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Heinz Quermann


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Keith Richards


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Steffen Seibert


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Dino Toppmöller


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Michelle Uhrig


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Alicia Vikander


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Lea Wagner


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Herbert Zimmermann


----------



## jens4975 (22 Aug. 2022)

Giacomo Agostini


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Angela Braun


----------



## jens4975 (22 Aug. 2022)

Horst-Gregorio Canellas


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Bob Dylan


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Nazan Eckes


----------



## jens4975 (22 Aug. 2022)

Holger Fach


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Okka Gundel


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Aug. 2022)

Larry Hagman


----------



## jens4975 (22 Aug. 2022)

Laura Ingraham


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Britta Jäger


----------



## jens4975 (22 Aug. 2022)

Helmut Kronsbein


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Jutta Leerdam


----------



## Punisher (22 Aug. 2022)

Gerd Müller


----------



## jens4975 (22 Aug. 2022)

Hermann Nuber


----------



## Cherubini (22 Aug. 2022)

Gary Oldman


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Amira Pocher


----------



## Cherubini (22 Aug. 2022)

Salvatore Quasimodo


----------



## jens4975 (22 Aug. 2022)

Jürgen Rynio


----------



## celebczj83 (22 Aug. 2022)

Julia Simic


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Amira Tröger


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Aug. 2022)

Susanne Uhlen


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

Xian Xion


----------



## hanskasper (22 Aug. 2022)

Breanna Yde


----------



## jens4975 (22 Aug. 2022)

Richard Ackerschott


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

Bernhard Brink


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Costa Cordalis


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Lothar Emmerich


----------



## Marco2 (22 Aug. 2022)

Heribert Faßbender


----------



## frank63 (22 Aug. 2022)

Günther Grass


----------



## Cherubini (23 Aug. 2022)

Marcel Hirscher


----------



## jens4975 (23 Aug. 2022)

Victor Ikpeba


----------



## celebczj83 (23 Aug. 2022)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Max100 (23 Aug. 2022)

Paul Kuhn


----------



## Cherubini (23 Aug. 2022)

Melanie Leupolz


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

Martin Mann


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Melissa Naschenweng


----------



## Cherubini (23 Aug. 2022)

Kathrin Osterode


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

Jean-Marie Pfaff


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Bernd Stelter


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

Josip Broz Tito


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

Max Verstappen


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Jana Weilert


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Aline Abboud


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Katharina Böhm


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

Sabine Christiansen


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Julia Dahmen


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Eligmann


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Peter Falk


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Gene Hackman


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Earvin (Magic) Johnson


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Aug. 2022)

Franz Klammer


----------



## Cherubini (23 Aug. 2022)

Bernhard Langer


----------



## jens4975 (23 Aug. 2022)

Uli (Sado) Maslo


----------



## Cherubini (23 Aug. 2022)

Emilia Nilsson Garip


----------



## Marco2 (23 Aug. 2022)

David Odonkor


----------



## jens4975 (23 Aug. 2022)

Und ich hatte gedacht, die Spielregeln sind leicht zu verstehen…🤦‍♂️

Josef Piontek


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Punisher (23 Aug. 2022)

Julia Roberts


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Detlef Steves


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Aug. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## Punisher (23 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Valentin


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Jessy Wellmer


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Rolf Zacher


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Pinar Atalay


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Werner Böhm


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Maria Callas


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Julia Dahmen


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Ella Endlich


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Maria Furtwängler


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Pamela Großer


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Jay Hernandez


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Lissy Ishag


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Janet Jackson


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Susanne Klehn


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Niki Lauda


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Aug. 2022)

Nina Moghaddam


----------



## frank63 (23 Aug. 2022)

Alexandra Neldel


----------



## jens4975 (24 Aug. 2022)

Jackie Oliver


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Elvis Presley


----------



## Austin (24 Aug. 2022)

Fabio Quagliarella


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Ilja Richter


----------



## Austin (24 Aug. 2022)

Dirk Steffens


----------



## jens4975 (24 Aug. 2022)

Bernhard Termath


----------



## Marco2 (24 Aug. 2022)

Sven Ulreich


----------



## Punisher (24 Aug. 2022)

Berti Vogts


----------



## Max100 (24 Aug. 2022)

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## Cherubini (24 Aug. 2022)

Ruo Han Xu


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Malcolm Young


----------



## SteveJ (24 Aug. 2022)

Kurt Zips


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Aline Abboud


----------



## Max100 (24 Aug. 2022)

Joseph Robinette Biden


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## SteveJ (24 Aug. 2022)

Kirk Douglas


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Ella Endlich


----------



## Max100 (24 Aug. 2022)

Errol Flynn


habs geändert


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


> Forst (Lausitz),


Falsches Spiel.

Götz George


----------



## Max100 (24 Aug. 2022)

Paul von Hindenburg​


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Nastyghost (24 Aug. 2022)

Tom Jones


----------



## jens4975 (24 Aug. 2022)

Kuno Klötzer


----------



## Punisher (24 Aug. 2022)

Jens Lehmann


----------



## jens4975 (24 Aug. 2022)

Nick Mason


----------



## celebczj83 (24 Aug. 2022)

Mai Thi Nguyen-Kim


----------



## Punisher (24 Aug. 2022)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Lili *P*aul-Roncalli


----------



## SteveJ (24 Aug. 2022)

Heinz Quermann


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Anja Reschke


----------



## SteveJ (24 Aug. 2022)

Victoria Swarovski


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Tina Tandler


----------



## SteveJ (24 Aug. 2022)

Lars Ulrich


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Kristina Vogel


----------



## jens4975 (24 Aug. 2022)

Pia-Sophie Wolter


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Carlo Ancelotti


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Angela Braun


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Tony Curtis


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Michael Douglas


----------



## jens4975 (24 Aug. 2022)

Hermann Eppenhoff


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Linda Joe *F*uhrich


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Clark Gable


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Miriam Höller


----------



## Nastyghost (24 Aug. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Don Johnson


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Aug. 2022)

Karolin Kandler


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2022)

Theo Lingen


----------



## Max100 (25 Aug. 2022)

Jamal Musiala


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2022)

Manuel Neuer


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Lena Oberdorf


----------



## Max100 (25 Aug. 2022)

Birgit Prinz


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## rostlaube (25 Aug. 2022)

Katja Riemann


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Anna Seidel


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2022)

Bettina Tietjen


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Jennifer Ulrich


----------



## hanskasper (25 Aug. 2022)

Virgil van Dijk


----------



## SteveJ (25 Aug. 2022)

Andrew Lloyd Webber


----------



## hanskasper (25 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## frank63 (25 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## hanskasper (25 Aug. 2022)

Bettina Zimmermann


----------



## frank63 (25 Aug. 2022)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## hanskasper (25 Aug. 2022)

Zazie Beetz


----------



## Nastyghost (25 Aug. 2022)

Costa Cordalis


----------



## hanskasper (25 Aug. 2022)

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## rostlaube (25 Aug. 2022)

Heinz Erhardt


----------



## Punisher (25 Aug. 2022)

Wolfgang Fierek


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Anita (oder Alexandra) *H*ofmann


----------



## Punisher (25 Aug. 2022)

Bodo Illgner


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Janique Johnson


----------



## rostlaube (25 Aug. 2022)

Christoph Kolumbus


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Saskia Leppin


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2022)

Lothar Matthäus


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Merve Niemann


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2022)

David Odonkor


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Anja Petzold


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Bodo Ramelow


----------



## Punisher (25 Aug. 2022)

Ulli Stein


----------



## Nastyghost (25 Aug. 2022)

John Travolta


----------



## Punisher (25 Aug. 2022)

Tracy Ulmann


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

Catherine Vogel


----------



## frank63 (25 Aug. 2022)

Billy Wilder


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Brigitte Xander


----------



## Max100 (26 Aug. 2022)

Adam Young


----------



## Cherubini (26 Aug. 2022)

Rolf Zuckowski


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Anders


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Brigitte Bardot


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Sabine Christiansen


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Bo Derek


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Stefan Effenberg


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Dakota Fanning


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Mario Gomez


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Eva Habermann


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Bodo Illgner


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Andrea Jürgens


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Kevin Kurányi


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Lothar Matthäus


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Leslie Nielsen


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

David Odonkor


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Jochen Rindt


----------



## rostlaube (26 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Aylin Tezel


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Catherine Vogel


----------



## Nastyghost (26 Aug. 2022)

Wim Wenders


----------



## Cherubini (26 Aug. 2022)

Charli XCX


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Cherubini (26 Aug. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> John Denver


Toller Sänger, aber Y wäre dran gewesen.. 
Aber ich gebe zu, XCX ist eher kein Nachname. 

Linda Zervakis


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Cherubini schrieb:


> Aber ich gebe zu, XCX ist eher kein Nachname.


Jau...

Aline Abboud


----------



## Cherubini (26 Aug. 2022)

Sharon Berlinghoff


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Sabine Christiansen


----------



## Cherubini (26 Aug. 2022)

Friedrich Dürrenmatt


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Fritz Egner


----------



## Punisher (26 Aug. 2022)

Heike Faber


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Gal Gadot


----------



## elcattivo0804 (26 Aug. 2022)

Helen Hunt


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Maybritt Illner


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Olivia Jones


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Kurt Krömer


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Philipp Lahm


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Ruth Moschner


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Norbert Nigbur


----------



## Punisher (26 Aug. 2022)

Tom Odell


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Lukas Podolski


----------



## Nastyghost (26 Aug. 2022)

Christian Quadflieg


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Frank Rost


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Toni Turek


----------



## Marco2 (26 Aug. 2022)

Walter Ulbricht


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Hans Joachim Vogel


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Harriet von *W*aldenfels


----------



## jens4975 (26 Aug. 2022)

Xzibit


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Yael Adler


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Ben Becker


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Clarissa Corrêa da Silva


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Jürgen Drews


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Ella Endlich


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Joschka Fischer


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Gregor Gysi


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Paris Hilton


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Julio Iglesias


----------



## frank63 (26 Aug. 2022)

Roland Kaiser


----------



## SissyMFan (26 Aug. 2022)

Susan Link


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Heike Makatsch


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Aug. 2022)

Melissa Naschenweng


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Rita Ora


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Aug. 2022)

Cheyenne Pahde


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Aug. 2022)

Kay-Sölve Richter


----------



## jens4975 (27 Aug. 2022)

Steve Young (für das fehlende Y) 

Stefan Schwarz


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Aug. 2022)

Amira Tröger


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Aug. 2022)

Kristina Vogel


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Aug. 2022)

Tina York


----------



## jens4975 (27 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Zdebel


----------



## Max100 (27 Aug. 2022)

Klaus Augenthaler


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2022)

Mario Basler


----------



## celebczj83 (27 Aug. 2022)

Cindy Crawford


----------



## Cherubini (27 Aug. 2022)

Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2022)

Stefan Effenberg


----------



## Max100 (27 Aug. 2022)

Arne Friedrich


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## celebczj83 (27 Aug. 2022)

Michelle Hunziker


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Punisher (27 Aug. 2022)

Dakota Johnson


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Erich Kästner


----------



## Punisher (27 Aug. 2022)

Katja Losch


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2022)

Thomas Müller


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Paul Newman


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2022)

Claudia Obert


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Rick Parfitt


----------



## Marco2 (27 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Meg Ryan


----------



## Punisher (27 Aug. 2022)

Shari Solanis


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## tzdon (27 Aug. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Sebastian Vettel


----------



## Cherubini (27 Aug. 2022)

Miriam Welte


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Aug. 2022)

Sydney Youngblood


----------



## Hope (27 Aug. 2022)

William Buttler Yeats

Mist, wieder zu langsam... dann eben 

Carl Zeiss


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Cherubini (27 Aug. 2022)

Rufus Beck


----------



## frank63 (27 Aug. 2022)

Al Capone


----------



## jens4975 (27 Aug. 2022)

Denzel Dumfries


----------



## tzdon (27 Aug. 2022)

Ella Endlich


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Aug. 2022)

Anna Fleischhauer


----------



## jens4975 (27 Aug. 2022)

Petr Gabriel


----------



## Punisher (27 Aug. 2022)

Holly Hunter


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Aug. 2022)

Peter Imhof


----------



## SteveJ (27 Aug. 2022)

Mick Jagger


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Aug. 2022)

Anne-Kathrin *K*osch


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Aug. 2022)

Bernhard Langer


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Aug. 2022)

Reinhold Messner


----------



## jens4975 (28 Aug. 2022)

Charly Neumann


----------



## celebczj83 (28 Aug. 2022)

Merlene Ottey


----------



## Max100 (28 Aug. 2022)

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## Nastyghost (28 Aug. 2022)

Suzi Quatro


----------



## Cherubini (28 Aug. 2022)

Ronda Rousey


----------



## Marco2 (28 Aug. 2022)

Yann Sommer


----------



## Max100 (28 Aug. 2022)

Simon Terodde


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Janina Uhse


----------



## Max100 (28 Aug. 2022)

Jacques Villeneuve


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Jasmin Wagner


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Mariella Ahrens


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Muriel Baumeister


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Kevin Costner


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Cameron Diaz


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Annemarie Eilfeld
(ja, passt absolut nicht zu den letzten Namen  )


----------



## celebczj83 (28 Aug. 2022)

Nilam Farooq


----------



## SteveJ (28 Aug. 2022)

Ariana Grande


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Martina Hill


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Jeremy Irons


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Mick Jagger


----------



## Punisher (28 Aug. 2022)

Kurt Krömer


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Brie Larson


----------



## jens4975 (28 Aug. 2022)

Roman Motzkus


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Melissa Naschenweng


----------



## rostlaube (28 Aug. 2022)

George Orwell


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## rostlaube (28 Aug. 2022)

Quasimodo (der Glöckner hatte keinen Nachnamen - vielleicht können die Board-Götter mir Gnade vor Recht erweisen)


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Ronald Reagan


----------



## jens4975 (28 Aug. 2022)

Rolf Stommelen


----------



## Punisher (28 Aug. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## jens4975 (28 Aug. 2022)

Franco Uncini


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Antonio Vivaldi


----------



## jens4975 (28 Aug. 2022)

Marco Werner


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## jens4975 (28 Aug. 2022)

Malcolm Young


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Alec Zanardi


----------



## jens4975 (28 Aug. 2022)

Michele Alboreto


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Katharina Böhm


----------



## SteveJ (28 Aug. 2022)

Joe Cocker


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Karl Dall


----------



## SteveJ (28 Aug. 2022)

Linda Evans


----------



## jens4975 (28 Aug. 2022)

Dario Franchitti


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Ilkay Gündogan


----------



## jens4975 (28 Aug. 2022)

Hans Heyer


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## hanskasper (28 Aug. 2022)

Mitsou Jung


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Karl Heinz Köpcke


----------



## jens4975 (28 Aug. 2022)

Fabian Lamotte


----------



## hanskasper (28 Aug. 2022)

Michael Mittermeier


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Illie Nastase


----------



## Punisher (28 Aug. 2022)

George Orwell


----------



## hanskasper (28 Aug. 2022)

Natalie Portman


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Heinz Rühmann


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Emilia Schüle


----------



## rostlaube (28 Aug. 2022)

Jeanne Tripplehorn


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Michelle Uhrig


----------



## tzdon (28 Aug. 2022)

Lindsay Vonn


----------



## rostlaube (28 Aug. 2022)

George Washington


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Malcolm Young


----------



## rostlaube (28 Aug. 2022)

Ferdinand Graf von Zeppelin


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Jessica Alba


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Björn Borg


----------



## SteveJ (28 Aug. 2022)

James Caan


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Julia Dietze


----------



## SteveJ (28 Aug. 2022)

Umberto Eco


----------



## jens4975 (28 Aug. 2022)

Enzo Ferrari


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## hanskasper (28 Aug. 2022)

Vick Hope


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Eva Imhof


----------



## Cherubini (28 Aug. 2022)

Gottfried John


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Kira Kosarin


----------



## hanskasper (28 Aug. 2022)

Ekaterina Leonova


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Anna Maria Mühe


----------



## hanskasper (28 Aug. 2022)

Christopher Nkunku


----------



## jens4975 (28 Aug. 2022)

Kieth O’dor


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Miriam Pielhau 🕯️


----------



## jens4975 (28 Aug. 2022)

Dieter Quester


----------



## Cherubini (28 Aug. 2022)

Wynton Rufer


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Michaela Schaffrath


----------



## Nastyghost (28 Aug. 2022)

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Jan Ullrich


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Kristina Vogel


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Mats Wilander


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Brigitte Xander


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## jens4975 (28 Aug. 2022)

Joe Zinnbauer


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Aline Abboud


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Erich Beer


----------



## SissyMFan (28 Aug. 2022)

Howard Carpendale


----------



## frank63 (28 Aug. 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Ella Endlich


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Peter Fonda


----------



## rostlaube (29 Aug. 2022)

Jasmin Gerat


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Annica Hansen


----------



## Max100 (29 Aug. 2022)

Eike Immel


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Britta Jäger


----------



## Max100 (29 Aug. 2022)

Joshua Kimmich


----------



## Marco2 (29 Aug. 2022)

Johann Lafer


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Roger Moore


----------



## Marco2 (29 Aug. 2022)

Manuel Neuer


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Erik Ode


----------



## Marco2 (29 Aug. 2022)

Lukas Podolski


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Marco2 (29 Aug. 2022)

Ilja Richter


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Leroy Sane


----------



## Marco2 (29 Aug. 2022)

Bettina Tietjen


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Aug. 2022)

Jürgen Vogel


----------



## rostlaube (29 Aug. 2022)

Oscar Wild


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Xavi


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Sydney Youngblood


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Christian Ziege


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Ariane Alter


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Rowan Blanchard


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Clarissa *C*orrêa da Silva


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Emma D`Arcy


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Ella Endlich


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Willa Fitzgerald


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Jörg Heinrich


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Michael Jordan


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Miroslav Klose


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Jens Lehmann


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Lothar Matthäus


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Norbert Nigbur


----------



## celebczj83 (29 Aug. 2022)

Alexandra Neldel


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Rita Ora


----------



## Punisher (29 Aug. 2022)

Kevin Poulsen


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Olivia Rodrigo


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Daria Semcov


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Christina von *U*ngern-Sternberg


----------



## SteveJ (29 Aug. 2022)

Lindsey Vonn


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Jasmin Wagner


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Aug. 2022)

Malcolm X


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Alexander Zickler


----------



## celebczj83 (29 Aug. 2022)

Bettina Zimmermann


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Jana Azizi


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Manni Burgsmüller


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Sabine Christiansen


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Angelika Domröse


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Fritz Egner


----------



## hanskasper (29 Aug. 2022)

Nilam Farooq


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Jule Gölsdorf


----------



## rostlaube (29 Aug. 2022)

Heinrich Heine


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Peter Imhof


----------



## rostlaube (29 Aug. 2022)

Jesus (hatte keinen Nachnamen, zählt trotzdem oder?)


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Alexandra Kröber


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Miriam Lange


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Anna Maria Mühe


----------



## rostlaube (29 Aug. 2022)

Nero


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Lena Oberdorf


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Renee Paquette


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Rüdiger Rehm


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Jennifer Sieglar


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Ulrich Tukur


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Jürgen Vogel


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Helmut Zerlett


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Ariane Alter


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Ben Becker


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Julia Dahmen


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Nina Eichinger


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Anna Gröbel


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Simone Hanselmann


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Eike Immel


----------



## Austin (29 Aug. 2022)

Udo Jürgens


----------



## frank63 (29 Aug. 2022)

Hannelore Kohl


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Aug. 2022)

Susan Link


----------



## jens4975 (30 Aug. 2022)

Wjatscheslaw Michailowitsch Molotow


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Diana Naborskaia


----------



## Punisher (30 Aug. 2022)

Yoko Ono


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Amira Pocher


----------



## Max100 (30 Aug. 2022)

Susan Quatro


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Maira Rothe


----------



## rostlaube (30 Aug. 2022)

Uwe Seeler


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Sophia Thomalla


----------



## rostlaube (30 Aug. 2022)

Albert Uderzo


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Kristina Vogel


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

Martin Winterkorn


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Alec Zanardi


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Aline Abboud


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

George Bush


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Britta Carlson


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

Stefan Effenberg


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Linda Joe Fuhrich


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Michelle Hunziker


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Jennifer Jeromin


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

Erich Kästner


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Stephanie Meißner


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Illie Nastase


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Christa Orben


----------



## jens4975 (30 Aug. 2022)

Patricia Pantel


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Nancy Reagan


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Stefanie Tücking


----------



## Marco2 (30 Aug. 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Jürgen Vogel


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Jasmin Wagner


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Malcolm Young


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Renee Zellweger


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Mariella_Ahrens


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Jessica Biel


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## Nastyghost (30 Aug. 2022)

James Dean


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Christiane Endler


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Benno Fürmann


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Goldie Hawn


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Leonie Imhäuser


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Kevin Keegan


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Tanja Lasch


----------



## Punisher (30 Aug. 2022)

Gerd Müller


----------



## rostlaube (30 Aug. 2022)

Sarina Nowak


----------



## Nastyghost (30 Aug. 2022)

Peter Orloff


----------



## rostlaube (30 Aug. 2022)

Panagiota Petridou


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Heinz Quermann


----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

Salman Rushdie


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Laethisia Schimek


----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

August Thyssen


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Christina von *U*ngern-Sternberg


----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

Karl Valentin


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Fanny Fee *W*erther


----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

Christina Applegate


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Corinna Borau


----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

Johan Cruyff


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

Heinz Erhardt


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Anna Fischer


----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Eva Habermann


----------



## celebczj83 (30 Aug. 2022)

Ana Ivanovic


----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

Hugo Junkers


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Carolin Kebekus


----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

Udo Lindenberg


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Stephanie Meißner


----------



## maboo (30 Aug. 2022)

olivia newton


----------



## rostlaube (30 Aug. 2022)

Jesse Owens


----------



## Nastyghost (30 Aug. 2022)

Sidney Poitier


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Nastyghost (30 Aug. 2022)

Cliff Richard


----------



## frank63 (30 Aug. 2022)

Sabrina Setlur


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Aug. 2022)

Aylin Tezel


----------



## rostlaube (31 Aug. 2022)

Christian Ulmen


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

Antje Vollmer


----------



## Max100 (31 Aug. 2022)

Julian Weigl


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Alec Zanardi


----------



## rostlaube (31 Aug. 2022)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Nastyghost (31 Aug. 2022)

Brigitte Bardot


----------



## rostlaube (31 Aug. 2022)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## hanskasper (31 Aug. 2022)

Didier Drogba


----------



## rostlaube (31 Aug. 2022)

Ella Endlich


----------



## hanskasper (31 Aug. 2022)

Frank Farian


----------



## jens4975 (31 Aug. 2022)

Christian Glück


----------



## hanskasper (31 Aug. 2022)

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## SteveJ (31 Aug. 2022)

Hendrik Ibsen


----------



## celebczj83 (31 Aug. 2022)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Nastyghost (31 Aug. 2022)

Kathy Karrenbauer


----------



## SteveJ (31 Aug. 2022)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## SissyMFan (31 Aug. 2022)

Annett Möller


----------



## Punisher (31 Aug. 2022)

Manuel Neuer


----------



## SissyMFan (31 Aug. 2022)

Marie-Louise Oberloher
(a.k.a. Marie Reim)


----------



## celebczj83 (31 Aug. 2022)

Laura Papendick


----------



## SissyMFan (31 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

Wilhelm Conrad Röntgen


----------



## SissyMFan (31 Aug. 2022)

Mareike Schneider
(ehem. Spaleck)


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

Bettina Tietjen


----------



## elcattivo0804 (31 Aug. 2022)

Jan Ullrich


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Bernd Vollbrecht


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

Timo Werner


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Leon Andreasen


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

Michael Ballack


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Kirk Douglas


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

Robert Enke


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Marianne Faithfull


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Heinrich George


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Josef Hickersberger


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Sinje Irslinger


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Jean Michel Jarre


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Christina Kaufmann


----------



## Marco2 (31 Aug. 2022)

Robert Lewandowski


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Hansi Müller


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Alexander Nübel


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Hermann Ohlicher


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Jean Pütz


----------



## frank63 (31 Aug. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Austin (31 Aug. 2022)

Emma Raducanu


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Bibiana Steinhaus


----------



## jens4975 (1 Sep. 2022)

Harmony Tan


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## Austin (1 Sep. 2022)

Kristina Vogel


----------



## jens4975 (1 Sep. 2022)

Wilhelm Wieben


----------



## Max100 (1 Sep. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Punisher (1 Sep. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Sep. 2022)

Adam Ant


----------



## frank63 (1 Sep. 2022)

Werner Michael Bahlsen


----------



## rostlaube (1 Sep. 2022)

Cindy Crawford


----------



## hanskasper (1 Sep. 2022)

Sebastian Deisler


----------



## rostlaube (1 Sep. 2022)

Albert Einstein


----------



## hanskasper (1 Sep. 2022)

Nathan Fillion


----------



## rostlaube (1 Sep. 2022)

George Gershwin


----------



## hanskasper (1 Sep. 2022)

Thomas Häßler


----------



## tzdon (1 Sep. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## hanskasper (1 Sep. 2022)

Victoria Justice


----------



## SteveJ (1 Sep. 2022)

Richard Kiel 😬


----------



## hanskasper (1 Sep. 2022)

Konrad Laimer


----------



## tzdon (1 Sep. 2022)

Meghan Markle


----------



## hanskasper (1 Sep. 2022)

Nena


----------



## Hope (1 Sep. 2022)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## SteveJ (1 Sep. 2022)

Elvis Presley


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Sep. 2022)

Christian Quadflieg


----------



## SteveJ (1 Sep. 2022)

Rio Reiser


----------



## rostlaube (1 Sep. 2022)

Stephanie Swift (hat mal Spielfilme für Erwachsene gedreht bei denen das Paarungsverhalten der menschlichen Rasse auf vielfältige Art und Weise präsentiert wurde)


----------



## jens4975 (1 Sep. 2022)

Nikolai Tichonow


----------



## frank63 (2 Sep. 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## Max100 (2 Sep. 2022)

Henry Vahl


----------



## frank63 (2 Sep. 2022)

Paul Walker


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2022)

Xia Xion


----------



## SteveJ (2 Sep. 2022)

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## SteveJ (2 Sep. 2022)

Mario Andretti


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2022)

Michael Ballack


----------



## SteveJ (2 Sep. 2022)

Alice Cooper


----------



## Marco2 (2 Sep. 2022)

Ousmane Dembélé


----------



## SteveJ (2 Sep. 2022)

Eusebio


----------



## Austin (2 Sep. 2022)

Benno Führmann


----------



## SteveJ (2 Sep. 2022)

Barry Gibb


----------



## rostlaube (2 Sep. 2022)

Hugo von Hoffmannsthal


----------



## frank63 (2 Sep. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## rostlaube (2 Sep. 2022)

Jesse James


----------



## frank63 (2 Sep. 2022)

Erich Kästner


----------



## rostlaube (2 Sep. 2022)

Bai Ling


----------



## Nastyghost (2 Sep. 2022)

Marylin Monroe


----------



## rostlaube (2 Sep. 2022)

Alfred Nobel


----------



## Max100 (3 Sep. 2022)

Adam Opel


----------



## Marco2 (3 Sep. 2022)

Birgit Prinz


----------



## Glenn_avery (3 Sep. 2022)

Christine Quinn


----------



## Max100 (3 Sep. 2022)

Petar Radenković


----------



## Marco2 (3 Sep. 2022)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Cherubini (3 Sep. 2022)

Piotr Trochowski


----------



## celebczj83 (3 Sep. 2022)

Collien Ulmen-Fernandes


----------



## Max100 (3 Sep. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## Cherubini (3 Sep. 2022)

Patrick Wasserziehr


----------



## frank63 (3 Sep. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Punisher (3 Sep. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## rostlaube (3 Sep. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Cherubini (3 Sep. 2022)

Patrik Andersson


----------



## dicklinger (3 Sep. 2022)

Bettie Ballhaus


----------



## Cherubini (3 Sep. 2022)

Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## rostlaube (3 Sep. 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## SteveJ (3 Sep. 2022)

Anita Ekberg


----------



## Cherubini (3 Sep. 2022)

Ken Follett


----------



## frank63 (3 Sep. 2022)

Uschi Glas


----------



## Marco2 (3 Sep. 2022)

Helmut Haller


----------



## frank63 (3 Sep. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## SteveJ (3 Sep. 2022)

Kevin James


----------



## Marco2 (3 Sep. 2022)

Johannes B. Kerner


----------



## frank63 (3 Sep. 2022)

Henrik Lundqvist


----------



## Nastyghost (3 Sep. 2022)

Bode Miller


----------



## jens4975 (3 Sep. 2022)

Hubert Neu


----------



## frank63 (3 Sep. 2022)

Kristin Otto


----------



## Cherubini (3 Sep. 2022)

Nils Petersen


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Max100 (4 Sep. 2022)

David Raum


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Sep. 2022)

Rod Stewart


----------



## Marco2 (4 Sep. 2022)

Bettina Tietjen


----------



## rostlaube (4 Sep. 2022)

Usher


----------



## Marco2 (4 Sep. 2022)

Berti Vogts


----------



## Cherubini (4 Sep. 2022)

Marie Wegener


----------



## rostlaube (4 Sep. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Glenn_avery (4 Sep. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Malcom Young


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Pamela Andersen


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Sep. 2022)

Hugo Egon Balder


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Marco2 (4 Sep. 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2022)

Ida Engvoll


----------



## Marco2 (4 Sep. 2022)

Emil Forsberg


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2022)

Jennifer Garner


----------



## Marco2 (4 Sep. 2022)

Erling Haaland


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2022)

Dakota Johnson


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Heinz Rudolf Kunze


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2022)

Peter Lohmeier


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Henry Maske


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Sep. 2022)

Jack Nicholson


----------



## Glenn_avery (4 Sep. 2022)

Sunday Oliseh


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2022)

Molly Quinn


----------



## frank63 (4 Sep. 2022)

Judith Rakers


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Victoria Swarovski


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2022)

Kevin Trapp


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Michelle Uhrig


----------



## Cherubini (5 Sep. 2022)

Jacques Villeneuve


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Jasmin Wagner


----------



## Max100 (5 Sep. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Glenn_avery (5 Sep. 2022)

Clara Zetkin


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Rudi Assauer


----------



## Glenn_avery (5 Sep. 2022)

Boris Becker


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

James Cameron


----------



## Glenn_avery (5 Sep. 2022)

Walt Disney


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Sep. 2022)

Frank Elstner


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Joachim Fuchsberger


----------



## tzdon (5 Sep. 2022)

Gal Gadot


----------



## rostlaube (5 Sep. 2022)

Hulk Hogan


----------



## Punisher (5 Sep. 2022)

Jill Ireland


----------



## tzdon (5 Sep. 2022)

Jesse James


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Franziska Katzmarek


----------



## SteveJ (5 Sep. 2022)

Lang Lang


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Miriam Makeba


----------



## SteveJ (5 Sep. 2022)

Jule Neigel


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Laura Osswald


----------



## elcattivo0804 (5 Sep. 2022)

Pablo Picasso


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## elcattivo0804 (5 Sep. 2022)

Tina Ruland


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Christina Surer


----------



## SteveJ (5 Sep. 2022)

George Takei


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Jennifer Ulrich


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## SteveJ (5 Sep. 2022)

Isabel Varrell


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Fanny Fee *W*erther


----------



## elcattivo0804 (5 Sep. 2022)

Xzibit


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## elcattivo0804 (5 Sep. 2022)

Rolf Zuckowski


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Aline Abboud


----------



## elcattivo0804 (5 Sep. 2022)

Emma Bunton 😍


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Britta Carlson


----------



## elcattivo0804 (5 Sep. 2022)

Gionna Daddio ( Wrestlerin Liv Morgan )


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Ella Endlich


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2022)

Luís Figo


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Sep. 2022)

Günter Grass


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Kim Heinzelmann

(Kennt die eigentlich noch jemand?)


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Sep. 2022)

Janique Johnson


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Andrea Kiewel


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2022)

Ewald Lienen


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Jürgen Markus


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2022)

*Nena*


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Peter Orloff


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Peter Peters


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2022)

Ilja Richter


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Elisabeth Shue


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2022)

Bettina Tietjen


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Christian Ulmen


----------



## elcattivo0804 (5 Sep. 2022)

Jan Vetter


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Wilhelm Wieben


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

X-Pac (Ex Wrestler namens Sean Waltman)


----------



## frank63 (5 Sep. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Austin (5 Sep. 2022)

Günter Zapf


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Konrad Adenauer


----------



## Austin (6 Sep. 2022)

Paul Breitner


----------



## elcattivo0804 (6 Sep. 2022)

Coco Chanel


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Sep. 2022)

Ina Dietz


----------



## Max100 (6 Sep. 2022)

MichaelEggestein


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Sep. 2022)

Linda Fäh


----------



## Max100 (6 Sep. 2022)

Matthias Ginter


----------



## EmmaW (6 Sep. 2022)

Homer


----------



## Max100 (6 Sep. 2022)

Vedad Ibišević


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Sep. 2022)

Victoria Justice


----------



## Punisher (6 Sep. 2022)

Kendall Kardashian


----------



## Max100 (6 Sep. 2022)

Pierre Littbarski


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

Diego Maradona


----------



## Punisher (6 Sep. 2022)

Christine Neubauer


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

David Odonkor


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

Juan Quintero


----------



## celebczj83 (6 Sep. 2022)

Marie Reim


----------



## Cherubini (6 Sep. 2022)

Iga Świątek


----------



## celebczj83 (6 Sep. 2022)

Sophia Thomalla


----------



## Cherubini (6 Sep. 2022)

Collien Ulmen-Fernandes


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## Cherubini (6 Sep. 2022)

Tina Weirather


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

Xia Xion


----------



## Cherubini (6 Sep. 2022)

Ranga Yogeshwar


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## Cherubini (6 Sep. 2022)

Kjetil André Aamodt


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

Michael Ballack


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Nicolas Cage


----------



## Cherubini (6 Sep. 2022)

Océane Dodin


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Ilka Essmüller


----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

Horst Ehrmanntraut


----------



## Cherubini (6 Sep. 2022)

Laura Freigang


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## Cherubini (6 Sep. 2022)

Jan Hofer


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Jeremy Irons


----------



## Cherubini (6 Sep. 2022)

Janet Jackson


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## Cherubini (6 Sep. 2022)

Isabel Lucas


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Bill Murray


----------



## Cherubini (6 Sep. 2022)

Nick Nolte


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Ed O´Neill


----------



## Cherubini (6 Sep. 2022)

Karolina Pliskova


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Sep. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## Nastyghost (6 Sep. 2022)

Heinz Rühmann


----------



## Punisher (6 Sep. 2022)

heinz Sielmann


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Sep. 2022)

Amira Tröger


----------



## Punisher (6 Sep. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Sep. 2022)

Catherine Vogel


----------



## Nastyghost (6 Sep. 2022)

Robin Williams


----------



## SissyMFan (6 Sep. 2022)

Brigitte Xander


----------



## SteveJ (6 Sep. 2022)

Tina York


----------



## frank63 (6 Sep. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## celebczj83 (7 Sep. 2022)

Mariella Ahrens


----------



## Cherubini (7 Sep. 2022)

Klara Bühl


----------



## Max100 (7 Sep. 2022)

Cacau


----------



## rostlaube (7 Sep. 2022)

Dagobert Duck


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Sep. 2022)

Nazan Eckes


----------



## Max100 (7 Sep. 2022)

Mark Flekken


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Sep. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## celebczj83 (7 Sep. 2022)

Michelle Hunziker


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Sep. 2022)

Peter Imhof


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Jean Michel Jarre


----------



## Cherubini (7 Sep. 2022)

Chryssanthi Kavazi


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Christian Lindner


----------



## Cherubini (7 Sep. 2022)

Kristina Mladenovic


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Sep. 2022)

Alexandra Neldel


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Sep. 2022)

Thomas Ohrner


----------



## Punisher (7 Sep. 2022)

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Sep. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## SteveJ (7 Sep. 2022)

Marianne Rosenberg


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Sep. 2022)

Shakin Stevens


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Horst Tappert


----------



## SissyMFan (7 Sep. 2022)

Janina Uhse


----------



## frank63 (7 Sep. 2022)

Sandra Völker


----------



## Cherubini (8 Sep. 2022)

Sylta Fee Wegmann


----------



## EmmaW (8 Sep. 2022)

Xanthippe


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Sep. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Max100 (8 Sep. 2022)

Joshua Zirkzee


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Sep. 2022)

Ariane Alter


----------



## Cherubini (8 Sep. 2022)

Jule Brand


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Sep. 2022)

Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## Cherubini (8 Sep. 2022)

Julia Dietze


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Sep. 2022)

Ella Endlich


----------



## Marco2 (8 Sep. 2022)

Luís Figo


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Sep. 2022)

Giulia Gwinn


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Nicky Hilton


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Sep. 2022)

Rebecca Immanuel


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Udo Jürgens


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Sep. 2022)

Anna Julia Kapfelsperger


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Bernhard Langer


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Sep. 2022)

Heike Makatsch


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Richard Nixon


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Sep. 2022)

Christa Orben


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Alain Prost


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Sep. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Meg Ryan


----------



## SissyMFan (8 Sep. 2022)

Kevin Spacey


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Adel Tawil


----------



## Nastyghost (8 Sep. 2022)

Susanne Uhlen


----------



## Punisher (8 Sep. 2022)

Saskia Vester


----------



## rostlaube (8 Sep. 2022)

Billy Wilder


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Cherubini (8 Sep. 2022)

Sydney Youngblood


----------



## frank63 (8 Sep. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## Cherubini (8 Sep. 2022)

Leif Ove Andsnes


----------



## celebczj83 (9 Sep. 2022)

Caroline Beil


----------



## rostlaube (9 Sep. 2022)

Johnny Cash


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## Max100 (9 Sep. 2022)

Horst Eckel


----------



## Cherubini (9 Sep. 2022)

Johanna Fellner


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## Cherubini (9 Sep. 2022)

Vanessa Huppenkothen


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## Cherubini (9 Sep. 2022)

Felicity Jones


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Oliver Kahn


----------



## Cherubini (9 Sep. 2022)

Melanie Leupolz


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Martin Mann


----------



## Cherubini (9 Sep. 2022)

Sonsee Neu


----------



## celebczj83 (9 Sep. 2022)

Alexandra Neldel


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Ed O´Neill


----------



## Cherubini (9 Sep. 2022)

Monica Puig


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Cherubini (9 Sep. 2022)

Camille Rast


----------



## celebczj83 (9 Sep. 2022)

Maria Sharapova


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## Cherubini (9 Sep. 2022)

Jan Ullrich


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Sebastian Vettel


----------



## Cherubini (9 Sep. 2022)

Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## Marco2 (9 Sep. 2022)

Xia Xion


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Nastyghost (9 Sep. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## frank63 (9 Sep. 2022)

Paul Anka


----------



## rostlaube (10 Sep. 2022)

Boris Becker


----------



## Max100 (10 Sep. 2022)

Jürgen Croy


----------



## Cherubini (10 Sep. 2022)

John Deacon


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2022)

Horst Ehmke


----------



## Cherubini (10 Sep. 2022)

Harry Frommermann


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2022)

Mario Götze


----------



## Cherubini (10 Sep. 2022)

Ruth Hofmann


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## Cherubini (10 Sep. 2022)

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Sep. 2022)

Susanne Klehn


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2022)

Robert Lewandowski


----------



## Max100 (10 Sep. 2022)

Kylian Mbappé


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Sep. 2022)

Leslie Nachmann


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Peter *O*´Toole


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

Wolfgang Petersen


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

Julia* Roberts*


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Matthias Sammer


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

Heather Thomas


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Beate Uhse


----------



## milfhunter (10 Sep. 2022)

Lindsey Vonn


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Felicitas Woll


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Sep. 2022)

Brigitte Xander


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Hans Albers


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Sep. 2022)

Björn Borg


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Penelope Cruz


----------



## celebczj83 (10 Sep. 2022)

Ivona Dadic


----------



## Cherubini (10 Sep. 2022)

Lars Eidinger


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Sep. 2022)

Linda Fäh


----------



## Cherubini (10 Sep. 2022)

Julia Görges


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Sep. 2022)

Linda Hesse


----------



## Cherubini (10 Sep. 2022)

Andres Iniesta


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Sep. 2022)

Britta Jäger


----------



## Cherubini (10 Sep. 2022)

Lasse Kjus


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Sep. 2022)

Christina Luft


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Elon Musk


----------



## Cherubini (10 Sep. 2022)

Emilia *N*ilsson Garip


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Mike Oldfield


----------



## Cherubini (10 Sep. 2022)

Andrea Petkovic


----------



## frank63 (10 Sep. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Nastyghost (10 Sep. 2022)

Rio Reiser


----------



## rostlaube (10 Sep. 2022)

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Sandra Thier


----------



## Cherubini (11 Sep. 2022)

Anna Unterberger


----------



## Max100 (11 Sep. 2022)

Berti Vogts


----------



## celebczj83 (11 Sep. 2022)

Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## Cherubini (11 Sep. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Punisher (11 Sep. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Max100 (11 Sep. 2022)

René Adler


----------



## Marco2 (11 Sep. 2022)

Markus Babbel


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Sabine Christiansen


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Cameron Diaz


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Ella Endlich


----------



## Cherubini (11 Sep. 2022)

Franco Foda


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Terence Hill


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Maybritt Illner


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Elton John


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Roland Kaiser


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Stan Laurel


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Annett Möller


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Leslie Nielsen


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Barack Obama


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Julia Roberts


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Michaela Schaffrath


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Christina von *U*ngern-Sternberg


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Gilles Villeneuve


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Wim Wenders


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Cherubini (11 Sep. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Helmut Zacharias


----------



## Nastyghost (11 Sep. 2022)

Hans Albers


----------



## Brian (11 Sep. 2022)

Andrea Berg


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

John Denver


----------



## Cherubini (11 Sep. 2022)

Emilio Estevez


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Ariane Friedrich


----------



## Cherubini (11 Sep. 2022)

Glenn Gould


----------



## Nastyghost (11 Sep. 2022)

Larry Hagman


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## SissyMFan (11 Sep. 2022)

Olivia Jones


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Diane Kruger


----------



## tzdon (11 Sep. 2022)

Loriot


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Eva Mendes


----------



## Cherubini (11 Sep. 2022)

Chuck Norris


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Rita Ora


----------



## Cherubini (11 Sep. 2022)

Amira Pocher


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Kay-Sölve Richter


----------



## tzdon (12 Sep. 2022)

Sydney Sweeny


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Sarah Tacke


----------



## rostlaube (12 Sep. 2022)

Lars Ulrich


----------



## Max100 (12 Sep. 2022)

Kevin Vogt


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## Max100 (12 Sep. 2022)

Michael Xavier


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Franz Beckenbauer


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Cindy Crawford


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Marlene Dietrich


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Stefan Edberg


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Ukrike Folkers


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Pep Guardiola


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Helmut Haller


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Miguel Indurain


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Udo Jürgens


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Oliver Kalkofe


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Anna Loos


----------



## Nastyghost (12 Sep. 2022)

Lothar Matthäus


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Paul Newman


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Erik Ode


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## elcattivo0804 (12 Sep. 2022)

Rihanna


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Helge Schneider


----------



## Cherubini (12 Sep. 2022)

Sina Tkotsch


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Günther Ungeheuer


----------



## Cherubini (12 Sep. 2022)

David Villa


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Michael Wendler


----------



## Cherubini (12 Sep. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## Brian (12 Sep. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## SteveJ (12 Sep. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## elcattivo0804 (12 Sep. 2022)

Hans Albers


----------



## SteveJ (12 Sep. 2022)

Dieter Bohlen


----------



## rostlaube (12 Sep. 2022)

Charles Dickens


----------



## Punisher (12 Sep. 2022)

Jenny Elvers


----------



## Nastyghost (12 Sep. 2022)

Elisabeth Flickenschildt


----------



## SteveJ (12 Sep. 2022)

Hans-Dietrich Genscher


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Miriam Höller


----------



## SteveJ (12 Sep. 2022)

Eddie Irvine


----------



## celebczj83 (12 Sep. 2022)

Marion Jones


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2022)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2022)

Thomas Mann


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Magdalena Neuner


----------



## Cherubini (12 Sep. 2022)

Lena Oberdorf


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Al Pacino


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Lionel Richie


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2022)

Otto Suhr


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Jürgen Trittin


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Jan Ullrich


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Jürgen Vogel


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Otto Waalkes


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Brigitte Xander


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Malcolm Young


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Sep. 2022)

Ralf Zacherl


----------



## frank63 (12 Sep. 2022)

Rosanna Arquette


----------



## Marco2 (12 Sep. 2022)

Holger Badstuber


----------



## Max100 (13 Sep. 2022)

Emre Can


----------



## jens4975 (13 Sep. 2022)

Jürgen Domian


----------



## Max100 (13 Sep. 2022)

Nico Elvedi


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2022)

Luís Figo


----------



## Max100 (13 Sep. 2022)

Ryan Gravenberch


----------



## Cherubini (13 Sep. 2022)

Holly Hunter


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Brian (13 Sep. 2022)

Horst Janson


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

Nia Künzer


----------



## Brian (13 Sep. 2022)

Fritz Lang


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

Jochen Mass


----------



## Brian (13 Sep. 2022)

Nick Nolte


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

August Oetker


----------



## Brian (13 Sep. 2022)

Sean Penn


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Brian (13 Sep. 2022)

Julia Roberts


----------



## Nastyghost (13 Sep. 2022)

Sharon Stone


----------



## Brian (13 Sep. 2022)

Liz Taylor


----------



## hanskasper (13 Sep. 2022)

Karl Urban


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## hanskasper (13 Sep. 2022)

Timo Werner


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2022)

Xian Xion


----------



## SteveJ (13 Sep. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## Nastyghost (13 Sep. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## rostlaube (13 Sep. 2022)

Amy Adams


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2022)

Gisele Bündchen


----------



## Cherubini (14 Sep. 2022)

Emilia Clarke


----------



## Austin (14 Sep. 2022)

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## Max100 (14 Sep. 2022)

Giovane Élber


----------



## Cherubini (14 Sep. 2022)

Claire Foy


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Timo Glock


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Heinz Hoenig


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Mick Jagger


----------



## rostlaube (14 Sep. 2022)

Anna Maria Kaufmann


----------



## Nastyghost (14 Sep. 2022)

Bernhard Langer


----------



## rostlaube (14 Sep. 2022)

Max Mutzke


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Günther Netzer


----------



## rostlaube (14 Sep. 2022)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Brian (14 Sep. 2022)

Nina Petri


----------



## SteveJ (14 Sep. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## Nastyghost (14 Sep. 2022)

Cliff Richard


----------



## rostlaube (14 Sep. 2022)

Jasmin Schwiers


----------



## SteveJ (14 Sep. 2022)

Nikola Tesla


----------



## rostlaube (14 Sep. 2022)

Jennifer Ulrich


----------



## Punisher (14 Sep. 2022)

Robert Vaughn


----------



## SteveJ (14 Sep. 2022)

Jasmin Wagner


----------



## frank63 (14 Sep. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Max100 (15 Sep. 2022)

William Butler Yeats


----------



## Punisher (15 Sep. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## Cherubini (15 Sep. 2022)

Sanam Afrashteh


----------



## Max100 (15 Sep. 2022)

Oliver Bierhoff


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Jürgen Drews


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Björn Engholm


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Thomas Fritsch


----------



## Punisher (15 Sep. 2022)

Johannes Gutenberg


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Gitte Henning


----------



## Nastyghost (15 Sep. 2022)

Michael Jackson


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Hansi Kraus


----------



## celebczj83 (15 Sep. 2022)

Yuliya Levchenko


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Caren Miosga


----------



## Punisher (15 Sep. 2022)

Christine Neubauer


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Erik Ode


----------



## Punisher (15 Sep. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Punisher (15 Sep. 2022)

Jens Riwa


----------



## Marco2 (15 Sep. 2022)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## celebczj83 (15 Sep. 2022)

Nora Tschirner


----------



## Punisher (15 Sep. 2022)

Kostja Ullmann


----------



## SteveJ (15 Sep. 2022)

Jon Voight


----------



## frank63 (15 Sep. 2022)

Markus Wasmeier


----------



## Max100 (16 Sep. 2022)

Xian Xion


----------



## Marco2 (16 Sep. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Christian Anders


----------



## Cherubini (16 Sep. 2022)

Nicole Billa


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Costa Cordalis


----------



## Cherubini (16 Sep. 2022)

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Linda Evans


----------



## Cherubini (16 Sep. 2022)

Roger Federer


----------



## Nastyghost (16 Sep. 2022)

Max Greger


----------



## Cherubini (16 Sep. 2022)

Thomas Helmer


----------



## Punisher (16 Sep. 2022)

Bodo Illgner


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Horst Janson


----------



## Punisher (16 Sep. 2022)

Kevin Keegan


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Helmut Lange


----------



## Punisher (16 Sep. 2022)

Laura Müller


----------



## Brian (16 Sep. 2022)

Wolfgang Niersbach


----------



## Punisher (16 Sep. 2022)

Claudia Olbert


----------



## nimm4 (16 Sep. 2022)

Roman Polanski


----------



## Cherubini (16 Sep. 2022)

Carlos Queiroz


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Judith Rakers


----------



## Nastyghost (16 Sep. 2022)

Michael Schanze


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2022)

Wim Thoelke


----------



## Cherubini (17 Sep. 2022)

Sarah Ulrich


----------



## Max100 (17 Sep. 2022)

Rudolf Virchow


----------



## Cherubini (17 Sep. 2022)

Jan Weiler


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## Punisher (17 Sep. 2022)

Pia Zadora


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Jean Alesi


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Freddy Breck


----------



## Punisher (17 Sep. 2022)

Isabelle Carre


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Anke Engelke


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Frank Farian


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Clark Gable


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Hanne Haller


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Kendall Jenner


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Grace Kelly


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Ewald Lienen


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Rosi Mittermaier


----------



## rostlaube (17 Sep. 2022)

Isaac Newton


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Mike Oldfield


----------



## rostlaube (17 Sep. 2022)

Peter Parker aka Spiderman


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Antony Quinn


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Julia Roberts


----------



## rostlaube (17 Sep. 2022)

Sabine Sauer


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Wim Thoelke


----------



## rostlaube (17 Sep. 2022)

ChrisTine Urspruch


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Ulrike Volkers


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Stevie Wonder


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Brian (17 Sep. 2022)

Pia Zadora


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Mario Andretti


----------



## Cherubini (17 Sep. 2022)

Paula Beer


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Alice Cooper


----------



## rostlaube (17 Sep. 2022)

John Denver


----------



## Cherubini (17 Sep. 2022)

Stefan Edberg


----------



## rostlaube (17 Sep. 2022)

Elle Fanning


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Peter Gabriel


----------



## jens4975 (17 Sep. 2022)

Henning Hoffsten


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Cherubini (17 Sep. 2022)

Billy Joel


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Diane Kruger


----------



## Cherubini (17 Sep. 2022)

Ester Ledecka


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

Agela Merkel


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Richard Nixon


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

David Odonkor


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Heinz Rühmann


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Hans Tilkowski


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Alicia Vikander


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

Otto Waalkes


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## celebczj83 (17 Sep. 2022)

Pamela Anderson


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Björn Borg


----------



## Marco2 (17 Sep. 2022)

Sabine Christiansen


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Cameron Diaz


----------



## jens4975 (17 Sep. 2022)

Dwight D. Eisenhower


----------



## frank63 (17 Sep. 2022)

Klaus Fischer


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Sep. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## TNT (18 Sep. 2022)

James Hetfield


----------



## Cherubini (18 Sep. 2022)

Mathilde Irrmann


----------



## TNT (18 Sep. 2022)

Charlie Japlin


----------



## Marco2 (18 Sep. 2022)

Jürgen Klinsmann


----------



## rostlaube (18 Sep. 2022)

Theo Lingen


----------



## Max100 (18 Sep. 2022)

Lothar Matthäus


----------



## Cherubini (18 Sep. 2022)

Valerie Niehaus


----------



## Max100 (18 Sep. 2022)

David Odonkor


----------



## Marco2 (18 Sep. 2022)

Lukas Podolski


----------



## Cherubini (18 Sep. 2022)

Robin Quaison


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Julia Roberts


----------



## Max100 (18 Sep. 2022)

Marcel Sabitzer


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Horst Tappert


----------



## Max100 (18 Sep. 2022)

Dayot Upamecano


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Robert Vaughn


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Herbert Wehner


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Helmut Zierl


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Brian Adams


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Jessica Biel


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Sean Connery


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Vin Diesel


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Jenny Elvers


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Heike Faber


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Selena Gomez


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Helmut Haller


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Ike Immel


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Janet Jackson


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Kevin Keagan


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Meghan Markle


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Isaac Newton


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Mark Owen


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Christian Quadflieg​


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Diana Rigg


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Bernd Stelter


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Charlize Theron


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Thomas Unger


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Malcolm Young


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Brian Adams


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Carla Bruni


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Jimmy Connors


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

John Denver


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Sep. 2022)

Frank Elstner


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Joschka Fischer


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Serge Gnabry


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Gene Hackman


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Zlatan Ibrahimović


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Carly Rae Jepsen


----------



## hanskasper (18 Sep. 2022)

Michelle Keegan


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Udo Lindenberg


----------



## hanskasper (18 Sep. 2022)

Larissa Marolt


----------



## Brian (18 Sep. 2022)

Desiree Nick


----------



## hanskasper (18 Sep. 2022)

Timothy Olyphant


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Sep. 2022)

Michael Phelps


----------



## hanskasper (18 Sep. 2022)

Ricardo Quaresma


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Robert Redford


----------



## hanskasper (18 Sep. 2022)

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## Punisher (18 Sep. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## hanskasper (18 Sep. 2022)

Sven Ulreich


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Jürgen Vogel


----------



## hanskasper (18 Sep. 2022)

Fritz Walter


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Cherubini (18 Sep. 2022)

Fahri Yardim


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Sep. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## frank63 (18 Sep. 2022)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Max100 (19 Sep. 2022)

Hanno Balitsch


----------



## Cherubini (19 Sep. 2022)

Harald Cerny


----------



## celebczj83 (19 Sep. 2022)

Anneke Dürkopp


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Heinz Erhardt


----------



## Max100 (19 Sep. 2022)

Theodor Fontane


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Heather Graham


----------



## celebczj83 (19 Sep. 2022)

Michelle Hunziker


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Max100 (19 Sep. 2022)

Boris Jelzin


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## celebczj83 (19 Sep. 2022)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Klaus Meine


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Sep. 2022)

Isaac Newton


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Ed O´Neill


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Sep. 2022)

Paul Potts


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Marco Reus


----------



## Nastyghost (19 Sep. 2022)

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Spencer Tracy


----------



## Punisher (19 Sep. 2022)

Tracy Ulman


----------



## Brian (19 Sep. 2022)

Ulrike Volkers


----------



## jens4975 (19 Sep. 2022)

Brian schrieb:


> Ulrike Volkers


Ulrike Folkerts wäre richtig


----------



## SteveJ (19 Sep. 2022)

Jack White


----------



## tzdon (19 Sep. 2022)

Qi Xi ( chinesiche Schauspielerin)


----------



## SteveJ (19 Sep. 2022)

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## frank63 (19 Sep. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Cherubini (20 Sep. 2022)

Robert Atzorn


----------



## Max100 (20 Sep. 2022)

Georges Bizet


----------



## celebczj83 (20 Sep. 2022)

Sarah Connor


----------



## jens4975 (20 Sep. 2022)

Anni Dunkelmann


----------



## frank63 (20 Sep. 2022)

Jenna Elfman


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Thomas Fritsch


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Sep. 2022)

Boy George


----------



## Brian (20 Sep. 2022)

Heinz Hoenig


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## jens4975 (20 Sep. 2022)

Hans-Ulrich Jörges


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2022)

Jörg Kachelmann


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Sep. 2022)

Lennox Lewis


----------



## Marco2 (20 Sep. 2022)

Thomas Mann


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Sep. 2022)

Melissa Naschenweng


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Sep. 2022)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## frank63 (20 Sep. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Sep. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## frank63 (20 Sep. 2022)

Julia Roberts


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Sep. 2022)

Christina Stürmer


----------



## frank63 (20 Sep. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Michelle Uhrig


----------



## Max100 (21 Sep. 2022)

Max Verstappen


----------



## Punisher58 (21 Sep. 2022)

Prinz *W*illiam


----------



## Cherubini (21 Sep. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## Max100 (21 Sep. 2022)

Hiroshi Yamauchi


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Yael Adler


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Muriel Baumeister


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Clarissa *C*orrêa da Silva


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Johnny Depp


----------



## celebczj83 (21 Sep. 2022)

Heike Drechsler


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Vince Ebert


----------



## celebczj83 (21 Sep. 2022)

Nilam Farooq


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Anna Gröbel


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Georg Hackl


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Julio Iglesias


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Steve Jobs


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Roland Kaiser


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Pierre Littbarski


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Anna Magel


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Liam Neeson


----------



## Cherubini (21 Sep. 2022)

Naomi Osaka


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Kelly Preston


----------



## Cherubini (21 Sep. 2022)

Helmut Qualtinger


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Meg Ryan


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Jutta Speidel


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Horst Tappert


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Günther Ungeheuer


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Kristina Vogel


----------



## Cherubini (21 Sep. 2022)

Miriam Welte


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Brigitte Xander


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Rolf Zacher


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Sep. 2022)

Christian Anders


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Bernhard Brink


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Costa Cordalis


----------



## Cherubini (21 Sep. 2022)

Klara Deutschmann
​


----------



## celebczj83 (21 Sep. 2022)

Anke Engelke


----------



## Cherubini (21 Sep. 2022)

Laura Feiersinger


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Gunter Gabriel


----------



## Cherubini (21 Sep. 2022)

Simona Halep


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Siw Inger


----------



## Cherubini (21 Sep. 2022)

Natalie Joy


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Anja Kling


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

Caroline Labes


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Caren Miosga


----------



## Cherubini (21 Sep. 2022)

Judith Neumann


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Mike Oldfield


----------



## Cherubini (21 Sep. 2022)

Alexis Pinturault


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Kenny Rogers


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2022)

Helge Schneider


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2022)

Deborah Unger


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Jürgen Vogel


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## Brian (21 Sep. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2022)

Louis Armstrong


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Sep. 2022)

Brigitte Bardot


----------



## Marco2 (21 Sep. 2022)

Sabine Christiansen


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Kirk Douglas


----------



## Cherubini (21 Sep. 2022)

Annemarie Eilfeld


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Maria Furtwängler


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Sep. 2022)

James Garner


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Nicky Hilton


----------



## jens4975 (21 Sep. 2022)

Sergei Wladimirowitsch Iljuschin


----------



## frank63 (21 Sep. 2022)

Steve Jobs


----------



## elcattivo0804 (22 Sep. 2022)

Sonya Kraus


----------



## Max100 (22 Sep. 2022)

Robert Lewandowski


----------



## Cherubini (22 Sep. 2022)

Rebecca Mir


----------



## jens4975 (22 Sep. 2022)

Hubert Neu


----------



## celebczj83 (22 Sep. 2022)

Merlene Ottey


----------



## Marco2 (22 Sep. 2022)

Lukas Podolski


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Sep. 2022)

Cliff Richard


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2022)

Helmut Schön


----------



## Brian (22 Sep. 2022)

Wim Thoelke


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2022)

Jan Ullrich


----------



## Brian (22 Sep. 2022)

Hermann Hesse


----------



## celebczj83 (22 Sep. 2022)

Brian schrieb:


> Hermann Hesse


???

Lindsey Vonn


----------



## Brian (22 Sep. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## frank63 (22 Sep. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## elcattivo0804 (22 Sep. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## Max100 (23 Sep. 2022)

Maxi Arnold


----------



## celebczj83 (23 Sep. 2022)

Victoria Beckham


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2022)

Sean Connery


----------



## Brian (23 Sep. 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2022)

Wyatt Earp


----------



## Brian (23 Sep. 2022)

Hans Jörg Felmy


----------



## elcattivo0804 (23 Sep. 2022)

Günter Gabriel


----------



## Brian (23 Sep. 2022)

Hanne Haller


----------



## Marco2 (23 Sep. 2022)

Maybritt Illner


----------



## Cherubini (23 Sep. 2022)

Janine Jansen


----------



## rostlaube (23 Sep. 2022)

Keira Knightley


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2022)

Klaus Ludwig


----------



## Cherubini (23 Sep. 2022)

Garbine Muguruza


----------



## frank63 (23 Sep. 2022)

*Jana Novotná*​


----------



## Cherubini (24 Sep. 2022)

Yotam Ottolenghi


----------



## Max100 (24 Sep. 2022)

Axel Prahl


----------



## Cherubini (24 Sep. 2022)

Suzi Quatro


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2022)

Anja Reschke


----------



## Cherubini (24 Sep. 2022)

Victoria Swarovski


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2022)

Bettina Tietjen


----------



## Cherubini (24 Sep. 2022)

Kate Upton


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## Cherubini (24 Sep. 2022)

Katrin Wolter


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2022)

Xian Xion


----------



## Max100 (24 Sep. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## Marco2 (24 Sep. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Nadja Auermann


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Michael Ballack


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Jürgen Drews


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Jenny Elvers


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

John Fort


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Heather Graham


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Herbert Hermann


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Kylie Jenner


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Volker Lechtenbrink


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Gerd Müller


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Manuel Neuer


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Claudia Olbert


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Paul Panzer


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Cliff Richards


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Sabine Sauer


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Spencer Tracy


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Herman van Veen


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Boris Becker


----------



## Cherubini (24 Sep. 2022)

Vildan Cirpan


----------



## Brian (24 Sep. 2022)

Dolly Dollar


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Linda Evans


----------



## rostlaube (24 Sep. 2022)

Liv Lisa Fries


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Gal Gadot


----------



## Cherubini (24 Sep. 2022)

Werner Hansch


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## rostlaube (24 Sep. 2022)

Jesse James


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Grace Kelly


----------



## rostlaube (24 Sep. 2022)

Kerstin Landsmann


----------



## frank63 (24 Sep. 2022)

Felix Magath


----------



## Cherubini (24 Sep. 2022)

Jule Niemeier


----------



## rostlaube (24 Sep. 2022)

Michelle Obama


----------



## Marco2 (25 Sep. 2022)

Kai Pflaume


----------



## Max100 (25 Sep. 2022)

Adolphe Quetelet


----------



## Cherubini (25 Sep. 2022)

Sandra Rieß


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Georg "Katsche" Schwarzenbeck


----------



## celebczj83 (25 Sep. 2022)

Susen Tiedtke


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Jan Ullrich


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Robert Vaughn


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Rene Weller


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Pia Zadora


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Ben Becker


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Christian Danner


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Jenny Elvers


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Hans Jörg Felmy


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Greta Garbo


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Terence Hill


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Bodo Illgner


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Claudia Jung


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Christian Karmann


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Udo Lattek


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Caren Miosga


----------



## jens4975 (25 Sep. 2022)

Dirk Niebel


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Uschi Obermaier


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Tanya Roberts


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Helmut Schmidt


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Jennifer Tilly


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Thomas Unger


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Karl Valentin


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

John Wayne


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Tina York


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Christian Anders


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Katharina Böhm


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Sarah Connor


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Celine Dion


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Anke Engelke


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Klaus Fischer


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Gregor Gysi


----------



## rostlaube (25 Sep. 2022)

Kim Hnizdo


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Ike Immel


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Matthias Japs


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Roland Kaiser


----------



## rostlaube (25 Sep. 2022)

Lina Larissa Strahl


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Franz Müntefering


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Wolfgang Niersbach


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Rita Ora


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Madison Pettis


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Molly Quinn


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Winona Ryder


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Naomi Scott


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## Brian (25 Sep. 2022)

Susanne Uhlen


----------



## EmmaW (25 Sep. 2022)

Voltaire


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Rolf Zacher


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Nina Agdal


----------



## frank63 (25 Sep. 2022)

Muriel Baumeister


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Jamie Chung


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Jim Dalton


----------



## hanskasper (25 Sep. 2022)

Gizem Emre


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Heike Faber


----------



## SteveJ (25 Sep. 2022)

Mario Götze


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Thomas Hellmer


----------



## SteveJ (25 Sep. 2022)

Bodo Ilgner


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Beate Jensen


----------



## Marco2 (26 Sep. 2022)

Jürgen Klinsmann


----------



## Cherubini (26 Sep. 2022)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Max100 (26 Sep. 2022)

Ferdinand Magellan


----------



## Marco2 (26 Sep. 2022)

Norbert Nigbur


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2022)

Ryan O´Neal


----------



## Cherubini (26 Sep. 2022)

Jörg Pilawa


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Tony Randall


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2022)

Victoria Swarovski


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Katharina Thalbach


----------



## rostlaube (26 Sep. 2022)

Jennifer Ulrich


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Jürgen Vogel


----------



## Cherubini (26 Sep. 2022)

Sylta Fee Wegmann


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Sean Young


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Barbara Auer


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Roberto Blanco


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Olli Dittrich


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Jenny Elvers


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Franco Foda


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Miriam Gössner


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Hannelore Hoger


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Mick Jagger


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

John Lennon


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Gerd Müller


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Mona Neubauer


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Yoko Ono


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Fritz Pleitgen


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Molly Quinn


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Marco Reuss


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Harald Schmidt


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Wim Thoelke


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Deborah Unger


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Eckard Witzigmann


----------



## Brian (26 Sep. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## rostlaube (26 Sep. 2022)

Gundis Zambo


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2022)

Hans Albers


----------



## Austin (26 Sep. 2022)

Brigitte Bardot


----------



## SteveJ (26 Sep. 2022)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Austin (26 Sep. 2022)

Albrecht Dürer


----------



## SteveJ (26 Sep. 2022)

Katja Ebstein


----------



## Austin (26 Sep. 2022)

Maria Furz..ähm Furtwängler


----------



## jens4975 (26 Sep. 2022)

Andreas „Gerre“ Geremia


----------



## Austin (26 Sep. 2022)

Jalen Hurts


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2022)

Jeremy Irons


----------



## Austin (26 Sep. 2022)

Michael Jackson


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2022)

Diane Kruger


----------



## Max100 (27 Sep. 2022)

Otto Lilienthal


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2022)

Gerd Müller


----------



## Max100 (27 Sep. 2022)

Alfred Nobel


----------



## Marco2 (27 Sep. 2022)

David Odonkor


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Christian Quadfield


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2022)

Keith Richards


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2022)

Susan Stahnke


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2022)

Jan Ullrich


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Karl Valentin


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2022)

Herbert Wehner


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Rolf Zukowski


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2022)

Simon Ammann


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Lex Barker


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2022)

Bülent Ceylan


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Matt Damon


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2022)

Heinz Erhard


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Frank Farian


----------



## rostlaube (27 Sep. 2022)

George Gershwin


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Maria Helwig


----------



## rostlaube (27 Sep. 2022)

Peter Illmann


----------



## tzdon (27 Sep. 2022)

Jordyn Jones


----------



## Cherubini (27 Sep. 2022)

Sebastian Klussmann


----------



## celebczj83 (27 Sep. 2022)

Gina Lückenkemper


----------



## Cherubini (27 Sep. 2022)

Freddie Mercury


----------



## tzdon (27 Sep. 2022)

Carolin Niemczyk 





Carolin Niemczyk - Twitter, Instagram, Facebook Collection Sammelthread


Dankeschööööön tzdon



www.celebboard.net


----------



## frank63 (27 Sep. 2022)

Uschi Obermaier


----------



## jens4975 (28 Sep. 2022)

Peter Petrel


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## celebczj83 (28 Sep. 2022)

Marie Reim


----------



## Max100 (28 Sep. 2022)

Marcel Sabitzer


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2022)

Bettina Tietjen


----------



## Punisher (28 Sep. 2022)

Kostja Ullmann


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2022)

Ville Valo


----------



## Brian (28 Sep. 2022)

Fritz Walter


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2022)

Xian Xion


----------



## rostlaube (28 Sep. 2022)

Der Yeti - Scherz! - Sarah Young (Wer kennt sie noch?)


----------



## Brian (28 Sep. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## rostlaube (28 Sep. 2022)

Amy Adams


----------



## Brian (28 Sep. 2022)

Roberto Blanco


----------



## Marco2 (28 Sep. 2022)

Sabine Christiansen


----------



## rostlaube (28 Sep. 2022)

Doreen Dietel


----------



## Brian (28 Sep. 2022)

Barbara Eden


----------



## rostlaube (28 Sep. 2022)

Anna Fischer


----------



## frank63 (28 Sep. 2022)

Jasmin Gerat


----------



## rostlaube (29 Sep. 2022)

David Hasselhoff


----------



## jens4975 (29 Sep. 2022)

Blendi Idrizi


----------



## celebczj83 (29 Sep. 2022)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

Jürgen Klinsmann


----------



## Cherubini (29 Sep. 2022)

Ester Ledecka


----------



## Max100 (29 Sep. 2022)

Hieronymus Freiherr von Münchhausen


----------



## Punisher (29 Sep. 2022)

Gunda Niemann


----------



## Max100 (29 Sep. 2022)

„Jay-Jay“ Okocha


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

Kai Pflaume


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## rostlaube (29 Sep. 2022)

Rio Reiser


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2022)

Sabrina Staubitz


----------



## Brian (29 Sep. 2022)

Olaf Thon


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## Brian (29 Sep. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2022)

Paul Walker


----------



## Brian (29 Sep. 2022)

Nik Xhelilaj


----------



## rostlaube (29 Sep. 2022)

Sidney Youngblood


----------



## Brian (29 Sep. 2022)

Linda Zervakis


----------



## jens4975 (29 Sep. 2022)

Ariane Alter


----------



## Brian (29 Sep. 2022)

Piere Brice


----------



## jens4975 (29 Sep. 2022)

Pal Csernai


----------



## Punisher (29 Sep. 2022)

Caro Daur


----------



## hoppel4711 (29 Sep. 2022)

Erika Eleniak


----------



## rostlaube (29 Sep. 2022)

Helene Fischer


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## jens4975 (29 Sep. 2022)

Claus Hipp


----------



## rostlaube (29 Sep. 2022)

Ingo Insterburg


----------



## frank63 (29 Sep. 2022)

Lamar Jackson


----------



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2022)

Sami Khedira


----------



## Max100 (30 Sep. 2022)

Simone Laudehr


----------



## Cherubini (30 Sep. 2022)

Kate Mara


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2022)

Leslie Nielsen


----------



## EmilS (30 Sep. 2022)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## frank63 (30 Sep. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (30 Sep. 2022)

Aileen Quinn


----------



## Cherubini (30 Sep. 2022)

Palina Rojinski


----------



## Brian (30 Sep. 2022)

Elke Sommer


----------



## EmilS (30 Sep. 2022)

Donald Trump
_(ersatzweise Melania Trump) _


----------



## Max100 (1 Okt. 2022)

Oswald Upamecano


----------



## Marco2 (1 Okt. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## Cherubini (1 Okt. 2022)

Kira Walkenhorst


----------



## Max100 (1 Okt. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## EmilS (1 Okt. 2022)

Anne Azoulay


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Tom Brady


----------



## Cherubini (1 Okt. 2022)

Marco Cecchinato


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Christian Danner


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Jenny Elvers


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Thomas Fritsch


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Summer Glau


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Dieter Thomas Heck


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Andrea Jürgens


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Bodo Kienzle


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Leonard Lansink


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Thomas Müller


----------



## Cherubini (1 Okt. 2022)

Andris Nelsons


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Erik Ode


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Tajana Patitz


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Alain Quinn.


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Julia Roberts


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Til Schweiger


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Ernst Thälmann


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Thomas Unger


----------



## Austin (1 Okt. 2022)

Jürgen Vogel


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Sarah Wiener


----------



## Austin (1 Okt. 2022)

Wang Xi


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Zaki Youssef


----------



## Austin (1 Okt. 2022)

Theo Zwanziger


----------



## Brian (1 Okt. 2022)

Paul Anka


----------



## tzdon (1 Okt. 2022)

Brigitte Bardot


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Heinz Erhard


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Peter Falk


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## EmilS (1 Okt. 2022)

Katie Holmes


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Jeremy Irons


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Roy Jones


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Helmut Kronsbein


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Klaus Ludwig


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Sophie Marceau


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Gunda Niemann


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Ed O´Neill!


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## EmilS (1 Okt. 2022)

Will Quadflieg


----------



## tzdon (1 Okt. 2022)

Rihanna


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Harald Schmidt


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2022)

Tracy Ullman


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Okt. 2022)

Jürgen Vogel


----------



## frank63 (1 Okt. 2022)

Tony Woodcock


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

Xian Xion


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Max100 (2 Okt. 2022)

Arnold Zweig


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Mario Andretti


----------



## celebczj83 (2 Okt. 2022)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## Cherubini (2 Okt. 2022)

Hayden Christensen


----------



## EmilS (2 Okt. 2022)

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Heinz Erhardt


----------



## EmilS (2 Okt. 2022)

Annie Girardot


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Hanne Haller


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Helmut Kohl


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Larry Hagman


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Brian schrieb:


> Larry Hagman



Keine Vornamen. Nachname mit L ist an der Reihe


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Helmut Lange ( Sorry manchmal kommt man durcheinander )


----------



## Cherubini (2 Okt. 2022)

Jess Maura


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Rafael Nadal


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

George Orwell


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Molly Quinn


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Kurt Russell


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Meg Tilly


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Anette Uhlen.


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Hans Hubert Vogts


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Katja Woywood


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Andrea Young.


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Helga Anders


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Björn Borg


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Kirk Douglas


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Linda Evans


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Richard Gere


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Kate Hudson


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Siw Inger


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Janet Jackson


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2022)

Claudia Kleinert


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Burt Lancaster


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2022)

Monika Morell


----------



## Nastyghost (2 Okt. 2022)

Norbert Nigbur


----------



## EmilS (2 Okt. 2022)

Rita Ora


----------



## SteveJ (2 Okt. 2022)

Edith Piaf


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## EmilS (2 Okt. 2022)

Katja Riemann


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

Olaf Scholz


----------



## EmilS (2 Okt. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## jens4975 (2 Okt. 2022)

Liv Ullmann


----------



## Austin (2 Okt. 2022)

Catherine Vogel


----------



## Marco2 (2 Okt. 2022)

Timo Werner


----------



## frank63 (2 Okt. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Marco2 (3 Okt. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## celebczj83 (3 Okt. 2022)

Bettina Zimmermann


----------



## Max100 (3 Okt. 2022)

Klaus Allofs


----------



## celebczj83 (3 Okt. 2022)

Caroline Beil


----------



## Max100 (3 Okt. 2022)

Sean Connery


----------



## Cherubini (3 Okt. 2022)

Linda Dallmann


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Ludwig Erhard


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Mira Furlan


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Steffie Graf


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Helmut Haller


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Beate Jensen


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Hansi Kraus


----------



## EmilS (3 Okt. 2022)

Astrid Lindgren


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Mike Meuser


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Paul Newman


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

George Orwell


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Alain Prost


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## EmilS (3 Okt. 2022)

Nico Rosberg


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Will Smith


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Ike Turner


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Gisela Uhlen


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Karl Valentin


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Ulrich Wickert


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Xiu Xiu


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Nastyghost (3 Okt. 2022)

Renee Zellweger


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Paul Anka


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Katharina Böhm


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Tony Christie


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Johnny Depp


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Jenny Elvers


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Bridget Fonda


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Heinrich George


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Michael Hinz


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Bodo Illgner


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Michael Jackson


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Christine Kaufmann


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Zarah Leander


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Golo Mann


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Desiree Nosbush


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Claudia Olbert


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Ingrid Peters


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Molly Quinn


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Marco Reuss


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2022)

Sabine Sauer


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Horst Tappert


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Gerd Vespermann


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Markus Wasmeier


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Julie Zangenberg


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Nadja Auermann


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Carla Bruni


----------



## EmilS (3 Okt. 2022)

Cindy Crawford


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Julia Dahmen


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Stefan Effenberg


----------



## Crunchip (3 Okt. 2022)

Helmut Fischer


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Uschi Glas


----------



## Crunchip (3 Okt. 2022)

Kate Hudson


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Steve Irwin


----------



## Brian (3 Okt. 2022)

Horst Janson


----------



## EmilS (3 Okt. 2022)

Angelo Kelly


----------



## Cherubini (3 Okt. 2022)

Kerstin Landsmann


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Per Mertesacker


----------



## EmilS (3 Okt. 2022)

Brigitte Nielsen


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Frank Ordenewitz


----------



## EmilS (3 Okt. 2022)

Elvis Presley


----------



## frank63 (3 Okt. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Nastyghost (3 Okt. 2022)

Friedel Rausch


----------



## Max100 (4 Okt. 2022)

Marcel Sabitze


----------



## Cherubini (4 Okt. 2022)

Tanja Tischewitsch


----------



## Marco2 (4 Okt. 2022)

Susanne Uhlen


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2022)

Bernhard Vogel


----------



## EmilS (4 Okt. 2022)

Sönke Wortmann


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## EmilS (4 Okt. 2022)

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## Brian (4 Okt. 2022)

Helga Anders


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2022)

Gianluigi Buffon


----------



## Brian (4 Okt. 2022)

Costa Cordalis


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2022)

Neil Diamond


----------



## Brian (4 Okt. 2022)

Annemarie Eilfeld


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Okt. 2022)

Sally Field


----------



## Brian (4 Okt. 2022)

Matthias Ginter


----------



## EmilS (4 Okt. 2022)

Lewis Hamilton


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Okt. 2022)

Tom Jones


----------



## elcattivo0804 (4 Okt. 2022)

Klaus Kinski


----------



## frank63 (4 Okt. 2022)

Martin Landau


----------



## Max100 (5 Okt. 2022)

Malaika Mihambo


----------



## Cherubini (5 Okt. 2022)

Christian Nerlinger


----------



## Max100 (5 Okt. 2022)

Uschi Obermaier


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Katja Riemann


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Giovanni Trapattoni


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Barbara Valentin


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Laura Wontorra


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Malcolm X


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Linda Zervakis


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Okt. 2022)

Peer Augustinski


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Gerhard Berger


----------



## Brian (5 Okt. 2022)

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Timothy Dalton


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Maria Furtwängler


----------



## jens4975 (5 Okt. 2022)

Günter Grünwald


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Herbert Hermann


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Jeremy Irons


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Jens Jeremies


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2022)

Marion Kracht


----------



## jens4975 (5 Okt. 2022)

Lothar Loewe


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Thomas Müller


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Adele Neuhauser


----------



## jens4975 (5 Okt. 2022)

Hermann Ohlicher


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Lukas Podolski


----------



## EmilS (5 Okt. 2022)

Maggie Q


----------



## jens4975 (5 Okt. 2022)

Rene Rast


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Sebastian Schweinsteiger


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Okt. 2022)

Phil Taylor


----------



## Marco2 (5 Okt. 2022)

Dayot Upamecano


----------



## frank63 (5 Okt. 2022)

Elisabeth Volkmann


----------



## elcattivo0804 (6 Okt. 2022)

Wolfram Wuttke


----------



## Max100 (6 Okt. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## celebczj83 (6 Okt. 2022)

Marco2 schrieb:


> Sebastian Schweinsteiger


Den gibts bestimmt auch, der Celeb heißt allerdings Bastian.


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Marco2 (6 Okt. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2022)

Jessica Alba


----------



## EmilS (6 Okt. 2022)

Ernie und Bert
ach nee, dann lieber Bertold Brecht


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2022)

Emre Can


----------



## EmilS (6 Okt. 2022)

Donald Duck
Doris Day


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2022)

Anke Engelke


----------



## Brian (6 Okt. 2022)

Rudi Bommer


----------



## Cherubini (6 Okt. 2022)

Taylor Cole


----------



## Brian (6 Okt. 2022)

John Denver


----------



## celebczj83 (6 Okt. 2022)

Wir waren bei "E". Alles danach ist nicht stimmig.
Weiter mit F!

Nilam Farooq


----------



## Cherubini (6 Okt. 2022)

Bruno Ganz


----------



## Brian (6 Okt. 2022)

Heinz Hoenig


----------



## Cherubini (6 Okt. 2022)

Lissy Ishag


----------



## Nastyghost (6 Okt. 2022)

Floor Jansen


----------



## Brian (6 Okt. 2022)

Kevin Kühnert


----------



## Punisher (6 Okt. 2022)

Florentine Lahme


----------



## EmilS (6 Okt. 2022)

Heike Makatsch


----------



## hanskasper (6 Okt. 2022)

Nena


----------



## EmilS (6 Okt. 2022)

Ashley Olsen


----------



## hanskasper (6 Okt. 2022)

Natalie Portman


----------



## Punisher (6 Okt. 2022)

Molly Quinn


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2022)

Otto Rehhagel


----------



## Nastyghost (6 Okt. 2022)

Sabrina Staubitz


----------



## frank63 (6 Okt. 2022)

Heather Thomas


----------



## Cherubini (6 Okt. 2022)

Jennifer Ulrich


----------



## Max100 (7 Okt. 2022)

Van der Vaart


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Okt. 2022)

Frank Williams


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## EmilS (7 Okt. 2022)

Fahri Yardim


----------



## Cherubini (7 Okt. 2022)

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2022)

Mario Adorf


----------



## Cherubini (7 Okt. 2022)

Susanne Bormann


----------



## EmilS (7 Okt. 2022)

Sean Connery


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2022)

Laura Dahlmeier


----------



## Cherubini (7 Okt. 2022)

Aybi Era


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2022)

Megan Fox


----------



## Cherubini (7 Okt. 2022)

Gal Gadot


----------



## EmilS (7 Okt. 2022)

Amber Heard


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2022)

Jeremy Irons


----------



## EmilS (7 Okt. 2022)

Carla Juri


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2022)

Nastassja Kinski


----------



## Cherubini (7 Okt. 2022)

Gina Lückenkemper


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2022)

Sophie Marceau


----------



## celebczj83 (7 Okt. 2022)

Alexandra Neldel


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2022)

Emily Osment


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Elvis Presley


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Karl Heinz Riedle


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Olaf Scholz


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Spencer Tracy


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Tracy Ullman


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Gerd Vespermann


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Gary West


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Theo Zwanziger


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Barbara Auer


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Roy Black


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Ramona Drews


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Bea Egli


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Frank Farian


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Summer Glau


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Margot Helwig


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Marcel Jansen


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Konrad Kujau


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Monica Lierhaus


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Gerd Müller


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Chris Norman


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Claudia Olbert


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Paul Panzer


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Molly Quinn


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Randoph Rose


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Florian Silbereisen


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Melanie Thornton


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Deborah Unger


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Henry Vahl


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Anne Will


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Granit Xhaka ( Mit X hab ich so meine Probleme  )


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Sean Young


----------



## Brian (7 Okt. 2022)

Carl Zuckmayer


----------



## EmilS (7 Okt. 2022)

Kristie Alley


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Okt. 2022)

Björn Borg


----------



## EmilS (7 Okt. 2022)

Adolfo Celi


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Okt. 2022)

Thomas Doll


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2022)

Beatrice Egli


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Okt. 2022)

Arne Friedrich


----------



## EmilS (7 Okt. 2022)

Gustav Gans
Gustaf Gründgens


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Okt. 2022)

Paris Hilton


----------



## EmilS (7 Okt. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Okt. 2022)

Paris Jackson


----------



## Cherubini (7 Okt. 2022)

Mario Kotaska


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Okt. 2022)

Jürgen Luginger


----------



## Cherubini (7 Okt. 2022)

Alex Morgan


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Okt. 2022)

Nick Nolte


----------



## Cherubini (7 Okt. 2022)

Marco Odermatt


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Okt. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2022)

Walter Röhrl


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Okt. 2022)

Otto Schenk


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Okt. 2022)

Tila Tequila


----------



## frank63 (7 Okt. 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## Max100 (8 Okt. 2022)

Henry Vahl


----------



## Cherubini (8 Okt. 2022)

Udo Wachtveitl


----------



## Max100 (8 Okt. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Max100 (8 Okt. 2022)

Zinedin Zidan


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Muriel Baumeister


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Barbara Carrera


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Linda Evans


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Andréa Ferréol


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Richard Gere


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Chelsea Handler


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Siw Inger


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Curd Jürgens


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Christoph Kramer


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Klaus Ludwig


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Martin Mann


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Gunda niemann


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Ed O´Neill


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Stephanie Powers


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Julia Roberts


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Wolfgang Spier


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Heather Thomas


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Susanne Uhlen


----------



## Punisher (8 Okt. 2022)

Robert Vaughn


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Robert Wagner


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Tina York


----------



## jens4975 (8 Okt. 2022)

Efrem Zimbalist


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Christian Anders


----------



## elcattivo0804 (8 Okt. 2022)

Biggi Bardot


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

William Conrad


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Dieter Eppler


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Errol Flynn


----------



## Brian (8 Okt. 2022)

Peter Gabriel


----------



## Cherubini (8 Okt. 2022)

Vanessa Hessler


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

James Garner


----------



## SteveJ (8 Okt. 2022)

Terence Hill


----------



## elcattivo0804 (8 Okt. 2022)

Ingo Insterburg


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Etta James


----------



## elcattivo0804 (8 Okt. 2022)

Kathrin Krabbe


----------



## EmilS (8 Okt. 2022)

Gudrun Landgrebe


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Sophie Marceau


----------



## Nastyghost (8 Okt. 2022)

Inger Nilsson


----------



## frank63 (8 Okt. 2022)

Ryan O´Neal


----------



## celebczj83 (8 Okt. 2022)

Laura Papendick


----------



## Max100 (9 Okt. 2022)

Ludwig Quidde


----------



## Cherubini (9 Okt. 2022)

Saskia Rosendahl


----------



## celebczj83 (9 Okt. 2022)

Sharon Stone


----------



## Cherubini (9 Okt. 2022)

Karina Testa


----------



## Marco2 (9 Okt. 2022)

Liv Ullmann


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Sebastian Vettel


----------



## EmilS (9 Okt. 2022)

Edgar Wallace


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Paul Anka


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Brian schrieb:


> Paul Anka



Nach dem X kommt das Y!


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Tina York ( Danke frank und sorry )


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Frank Zappa (Das waren noch Zeiten Tina York )


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Paul Anka ( Jetzt aber  )


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Agatha Christie


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Julia Dahmen


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Anita Ekberg


----------



## Nastyghost (9 Okt. 2022)

Kim Fisher


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Uschi Glas


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Eva Habermann


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Jenny Jürgens


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Sami Khedira


----------



## Cherubini (9 Okt. 2022)

Horst Lichter


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Peter Maffay


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

David Niven


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Mark Owen


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Suzi Quatro


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Judith Rakers


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2022)

Rita Süssmuth


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Liv Tyler


----------



## EmilS (9 Okt. 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## Nastyghost (9 Okt. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## EmilS (9 Okt. 2022)

Steve Wozniak


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## EmilS (9 Okt. 2022)

Terence Young


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## EmilS (9 Okt. 2022)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Punisher (9 Okt. 2022)

Andrea Berg


----------



## EmilS (9 Okt. 2022)

Leonard Cohen


----------



## frank63 (9 Okt. 2022)

Cameron Diaz


----------



## EmilS (9 Okt. 2022)

Lisa Fitz


----------



## Max100 (10 Okt. 2022)

Kerstin Garefrekes


----------



## celebczj83 (10 Okt. 2022)

Mareile Höppner


----------



## Max100 (10 Okt. 2022)

Eike Immel


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2022)

Lamar Jackson


----------



## Brian (10 Okt. 2022)

Kevin Kühnert


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2022)

Jessica Lange


----------



## Brian (10 Okt. 2022)

Mike Meuser


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2022)

Paul Newman


----------



## Brian (10 Okt. 2022)

Wiili Orban


----------



## EmilS (10 Okt. 2022)

Paula Patton


----------



## Brian (10 Okt. 2022)

Christian Quadflieg


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2022)

Jennifer Rush


----------



## EmilS (10 Okt. 2022)

Stefania Sandrelli


----------



## Cherubini (10 Okt. 2022)

Sophia Thomalla


----------



## EmilS (10 Okt. 2022)

Liv Ullmann


----------



## Cherubini (10 Okt. 2022)

Sebastian Vettel


----------



## Brian (10 Okt. 2022)

Otto Walkes


----------



## Cherubini (10 Okt. 2022)

Nik Xhelilaj


----------



## Brian (10 Okt. 2022)

Elizabeth Yu


----------



## jens4975 (10 Okt. 2022)

Javier Zanetti


----------



## Brian (10 Okt. 2022)

Helga Anders


----------



## Cherubini (10 Okt. 2022)

Romed Baumann


----------



## Chrisso (10 Okt. 2022)

Karl Carstens


----------



## Cherubini (10 Okt. 2022)

Thea Dorn


----------



## Chrisso (10 Okt. 2022)

Nathalie Emmanuel


----------



## EmilS (10 Okt. 2022)

Johnny Depp


----------



## jens4975 (10 Okt. 2022)

Ich mache mal mit F weiter:

Helga Feddersen


----------



## elcattivo0804 (10 Okt. 2022)

Günter Gabriel


----------



## tzdon (10 Okt. 2022)

Tom Hanks


----------



## elcattivo0804 (10 Okt. 2022)

Zlatan Ibrahimović


----------



## Cherubini (10 Okt. 2022)

Kjetil Jansrud


----------



## elcattivo0804 (10 Okt. 2022)

Sami Khedira


----------



## Nastyghost (10 Okt. 2022)

Blackie Lawless


----------



## elcattivo0804 (10 Okt. 2022)

Mandy Moore


----------



## Cherubini (10 Okt. 2022)

Christopher Nolan


----------



## elcattivo0804 (10 Okt. 2022)

Jamie Oliver


----------



## Cherubini (10 Okt. 2022)

Teresa Palmer


----------



## SteveJ (10 Okt. 2022)

Heinz Quermann


----------



## frank63 (10 Okt. 2022)

Ilja Richter


----------



## tzdon (11 Okt. 2022)

Alicia Schmidt


----------



## Max100 (11 Okt. 2022)

NiklasTel


----------



## Marco2 (11 Okt. 2022)

Lukas Ulreich​


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2022)

Alicia Vikander


----------



## Cherubini (11 Okt. 2022)

Emelie Wikström


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## EmilS (11 Okt. 2022)

Sean Young


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## celebczj83 (11 Okt. 2022)

Mariella Ahrens


----------



## EmilS (11 Okt. 2022)

Brigitte Bardot


----------



## Brian (11 Okt. 2022)

Tony Curtis


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2022)

Julia Dahmen


----------



## Brian (11 Okt. 2022)

Hans Eichel


----------



## EmilS (11 Okt. 2022)

Nancy Faeser
(_Retourkutsche für den fiesen Politiker mt E)_


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2022)

Heather Graham


----------



## Brian (11 Okt. 2022)

Hanne Haller


----------



## Nastyghost (11 Okt. 2022)

Peter Imhof


----------



## Brian (11 Okt. 2022)

Tom Jones


----------



## jens4975 (11 Okt. 2022)

Adrian Knup


----------



## Brian (11 Okt. 2022)

Ewald Lienen


----------



## EmilS (11 Okt. 2022)

Mercedes Müller


----------



## elcattivo0804 (11 Okt. 2022)

Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## jens4975 (11 Okt. 2022)

Staffan Olsson


----------



## elcattivo0804 (11 Okt. 2022)

Harry Potter 😂 Sebastian Polter


----------



## EmilS (11 Okt. 2022)

Suzi Quatro


----------



## SteveJ (11 Okt. 2022)

Cliff Richards


----------



## EmilS (11 Okt. 2022)

Susan Sarandon


----------



## Cherubini (11 Okt. 2022)

Liv Tyler


----------



## Nastyghost (11 Okt. 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## frank63 (11 Okt. 2022)

Ville Valo


----------



## Marco2 (12 Okt. 2022)

Timo Werner


----------



## Max100 (12 Okt. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## Cherubini (12 Okt. 2022)

Simone Young


----------



## celebczj83 (12 Okt. 2022)

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2022)

Pamela Anderson


----------



## EmilS (12 Okt. 2022)

Joan Baez


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2022)

Alice Cooper


----------



## EmilS (12 Okt. 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2022)

Linda Evans


----------



## EmilS (12 Okt. 2022)

Bea Fiedler


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2022)

Jasmin Gerat


----------



## Cherubini (12 Okt. 2022)

Michelle Hunziker


----------



## celebczj83 (12 Okt. 2022)

Jelena Issinbajewa


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2022)

Mick Jagger


----------



## Punisher (12 Okt. 2022)

Claudia Kleinert


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2022)

Sabine Lisicki


----------



## Cherubini (12 Okt. 2022)

Amy Mußul


----------



## Brian (12 Okt. 2022)

Wolfgang Niersbach


----------



## Cherubini (12 Okt. 2022)

Gary Oldman


----------



## Brian (12 Okt. 2022)

Josefine Preuß


----------



## Cherubini (12 Okt. 2022)

Helmut Qualtinger


----------



## Brian (12 Okt. 2022)

Charlie Rich


----------



## Cherubini (12 Okt. 2022)

Friederike Sipp


----------



## Brian (12 Okt. 2022)

Robert Taylor


----------



## Cherubini (12 Okt. 2022)

Christian Ude


----------



## Brian (12 Okt. 2022)

Harry Valerien


----------



## Nastyghost (12 Okt. 2022)

Wim Wenders


----------



## Brian (12 Okt. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## EmilS (12 Okt. 2022)

Fahri Ogün Yardım


----------



## Punisher (12 Okt. 2022)

Pia Zadora


----------



## elcattivo0804 (12 Okt. 2022)

Eddi Arent


----------



## EmilS (12 Okt. 2022)

Adrienne Barbeau


----------



## elcattivo0804 (12 Okt. 2022)

Sarah Connor


----------



## Nastyghost (12 Okt. 2022)

Jürgen Drews


----------



## frank63 (12 Okt. 2022)

Chris Evert


----------



## celebczj83 (13 Okt. 2022)

Shelly-Ann Fraser-Pryce


----------



## Max100 (13 Okt. 2022)

Leon Goretzka


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2022)

Anke Huber


----------



## SteveJ (13 Okt. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2022)

Matthias Jabs


----------



## EmilS (13 Okt. 2022)

Deborah Kaufmann


----------



## celebczj83 (13 Okt. 2022)

Marlene Lufen


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2022)

Klaus Meine


----------



## Cherubini (13 Okt. 2022)

Alexandra Neldel


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2022)

Uwe Ochsenknecht


----------



## Cherubini (13 Okt. 2022)

Soma Pysall


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## hanskasper (13 Okt. 2022)

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2022)

Helmut Schmidt


----------



## hanskasper (13 Okt. 2022)

Emeraude Toubia


----------



## Brian (13 Okt. 2022)

Thomas Unger


----------



## hanskasper (13 Okt. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## Nastyghost (13 Okt. 2022)

Richard Wagner


----------



## Brian (13 Okt. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## hanskasper (13 Okt. 2022)

Breanna Yde


----------



## Brian (13 Okt. 2022)

Theo Zwanziger


----------



## hanskasper (13 Okt. 2022)

Frida Aasen


----------



## Brian (13 Okt. 2022)

Antony Blinken


----------



## hanskasper (13 Okt. 2022)

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## Brian (13 Okt. 2022)

Malu Dreyer


----------



## hanskasper (13 Okt. 2022)

Ester Exposito


----------



## Brian (13 Okt. 2022)

Henry Fonda


----------



## EmilS (13 Okt. 2022)

Marvin Gaye


----------



## elcattivo0804 (13 Okt. 2022)

Wolke Hegenbarth


----------



## EmilS (13 Okt. 2022)

Jill Ireland


----------



## Cherubini (13 Okt. 2022)

Zlatko Junuzovic


----------



## Nastyghost (13 Okt. 2022)

Dagmar Koller


----------



## elcattivo0804 (13 Okt. 2022)

Pixie Lott


----------



## Punisher (13 Okt. 2022)

Gerd Müller


----------



## frank63 (13 Okt. 2022)

Manuel Neuer


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Götz Otto


----------



## Max100 (14 Okt. 2022)

Lukas Podolski


----------



## Marco2 (14 Okt. 2022)

Ricardo Quaresma


----------



## Cherubini (14 Okt. 2022)

Paula Riemann


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Steven Spielberg


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Peter Thorwarth


----------



## EmilS (14 Okt. 2022)

Nadja Uhl


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Ville Valo


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Bruce Willis


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## EmilS (14 Okt. 2022)

Michael York


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Punisher (14 Okt. 2022)

Barbara Auer


----------



## Brian (14 Okt. 2022)

Dietmar Bär


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Alice Cooper


----------



## Brian (14 Okt. 2022)

Camaron Diaz


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Billie Eilish


----------



## Nastyghost (14 Okt. 2022)

Harold Faltermeyer


----------



## Brian (14 Okt. 2022)

France Gall


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Whitney Houston


----------



## Brian (14 Okt. 2022)

Maybritt Illner


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Janet Jackson


----------



## Brian (14 Okt. 2022)

Hubert Kah


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Avril Lavigne 😍


----------



## Brian (14 Okt. 2022)

Ina Müller


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Nick Nolte


----------



## Brian (14 Okt. 2022)

Holger Osiek


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Peter Pacult


----------



## Brian (14 Okt. 2022)

Dennis Quaid


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Julia Roberts


----------



## Brian (14 Okt. 2022)

Jutta Speidel


----------



## EmilS (14 Okt. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## elcattivo0804 (14 Okt. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## Nastyghost (14 Okt. 2022)

Jacques Villeneuve


----------



## frank63 (14 Okt. 2022)

Fritz Walter


----------



## EmilS (14 Okt. 2022)

Malcolm X


----------



## elcattivo0804 (15 Okt. 2022)

Andrea Ypsilanti


----------



## Max100 (15 Okt. 2022)

Emil Zátopek


----------



## Nastyghost (15 Okt. 2022)

Bryan Adams


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Muriel Baumeister


----------



## EmilS (15 Okt. 2022)

Abbie Cornish


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

James Dean


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Annemarie Eilfeld


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Samantha Fox


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Heiner Geißler


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Nicky Hilton


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Ana Ivanović


----------



## EmilS (15 Okt. 2022)

Michael Jackson


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Grace Kelly


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Michael Landau


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Peter Maffay


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Rita Ora


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Kai Pflaume


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Armin Rhode


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Gabriela Sabatini


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Mike Tyson


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Beate Uhse


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Ulrike Volkers


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Herbert Wehner


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Eduard Zimmermann


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Marlon Brando


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Jimmy Connors


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Helmut Dietl


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Roland Emmerrich


----------



## Brian (15 Okt. 2022)

Ute Freudenberg


----------



## EmilS (15 Okt. 2022)

Melissa George


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Horst Hrubesch


----------



## EmilS (15 Okt. 2022)

Ice-T


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Lamar Jackson


----------



## EmilS (15 Okt. 2022)

Hildegard Knef


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Markus Lanz


----------



## EmilS (15 Okt. 2022)

Micky Maus
Angela Merkel


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Paul Newman


----------



## Punisher (15 Okt. 2022)

George Orwell


----------



## frank63 (15 Okt. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## tzdon (15 Okt. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## Max100 (16 Okt. 2022)

John Rockefeller


----------



## Nastyghost (16 Okt. 2022)

Steven Spielberg


----------



## Marco2 (16 Okt. 2022)

Bettina Tietjen


----------



## EmilS (16 Okt. 2022)

Adriana Ugarte


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Gilles Villeneuve


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Wim Wenders


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Ursula Andress


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Juliette Binoche


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Jimmy Conners


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Sarah Engels


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Oliver Glasner


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Kate Hudson


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Siw Inger


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Paris Jackson


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Buster Keaton


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Stan Laurel


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Monika Morell


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

David Niven


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Rita Ora


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Alain Prost


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Zachary Quinto


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Burt Reynolds


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Alfons Schuhbeck


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Sabine Töpperwien


----------



## hanskasper (16 Okt. 2022)

Karl Urban


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Andreas Voßkuhle


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Fritz Wepper


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Anton Yelchin


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Linda Zervakis


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Rene Adler


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Jessica Biel


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Bing Crosby


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Claire Danes


----------



## hanskasper (16 Okt. 2022)

Nathalie Emmanuel


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Peter Frankenfeld


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Uschi Glas


----------



## hanskasper (16 Okt. 2022)

Mats Hummels


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Julio Iglesias


----------



## hanskasper (16 Okt. 2022)

Mitsou Jung


----------



## Brian (16 Okt. 2022)

Paul Kuhn


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Nastyghost (16 Okt. 2022)

Gerd Müller


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Julian Nagelsmann


----------



## EmilS (16 Okt. 2022)

(Fehler)


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Ryan *O*´Neal


----------



## EmilS (16 Okt. 2022)

Iggy Pop


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## tzdon (16 Okt. 2022)

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Sydney Sweeney


----------



## EmilS (16 Okt. 2022)

John Travolta


----------



## frank63 (16 Okt. 2022)

Jan Ullrich


----------



## Cherubini (16 Okt. 2022)

Stephanie Venier


----------



## Max100 (17 Okt. 2022)

Bettina Wiegmann.


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Cherubini (17 Okt. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Cherubini (17 Okt. 2022)

Simon Ammann


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Roy Black


----------



## Cherubini (17 Okt. 2022)

Neve Campbell


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Richard Dreyfus


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Gloria Estefan


----------



## Cherubini (17 Okt. 2022)

Helene Fischer


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Gregor Gysi


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Georg Hackl


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Ana Ivanović


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Elton John


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Udo Lindenberg


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Martin Mann


----------



## EmilS (17 Okt. 2022)

Jack Nicholson


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Adam Opel


----------



## Cherubini (17 Okt. 2022)

Mirjam Puchner


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Hans Rosenthal


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Okt. 2022)

Uwe Seeler


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Spencer Tracy


----------



## Cherubini (17 Okt. 2022)

Christian Ulmen


----------



## Cherubini (17 Okt. 2022)

Brian schrieb:


> Barbara Sukowa


"T" wäre dran (gewesen) ...


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Ulrike Volkers


----------



## Cherubini (17 Okt. 2022)

Uwe Wegmann


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Cherubini (17 Okt. 2022)

Donnie Yen


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Rolf Zacher


----------



## Cherubini (17 Okt. 2022)

Benny Andersson


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Kurt Biedenkopf


----------



## EmilS (17 Okt. 2022)

Barbara Crampton


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Karl Dall


----------



## Cherubini (17 Okt. 2022)

Walter Eschweiler


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Joachim Fuchsberger


----------



## Cherubini (17 Okt. 2022)

Julia Görges


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Anke Huber


----------



## EmilS (17 Okt. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Curd Jürgens


----------



## Cherubini (17 Okt. 2022)

Angelique Kerber


----------



## EmilS (17 Okt. 2022)

Dolph Lundgren


----------



## Cherubini (17 Okt. 2022)

Tobias Moretti


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2022)

Nick Nolte


----------



## EmilS (17 Okt. 2022)

Mike Oldfield


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## Max100 (18 Okt. 2022)

Simon Rolfes


----------



## Cherubini (18 Okt. 2022)

Mikaela Shiffrin


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2022)

Bettina Tietjen


----------



## Cherubini (18 Okt. 2022)

Elena Uhlig


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Bernhard Vogel


----------



## EmilS (18 Okt. 2022)

George Washington


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Brian (18 Okt. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Alex Zanardi


----------



## Brian (18 Okt. 2022)

Ilse Aigner


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Bettina Bunge


----------



## Brian (18 Okt. 2022)

Charly Chaplin


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Okt. 2022)

Ina Deter


----------



## Brian (18 Okt. 2022)

Erika Eleniak


----------



## Punisher (18 Okt. 2022)

Farah Fawcett


----------



## Cherubini (18 Okt. 2022)

Sofia Goggia


----------



## Marco2 (18 Okt. 2022)

Klaus Havenstein


----------



## Brian (18 Okt. 2022)

Siw Inger


----------



## Punisher (18 Okt. 2022)

Tom Jones


----------



## EmilS (18 Okt. 2022)

Don King


----------



## tzdon (18 Okt. 2022)

Astrid Lindgren


----------



## EmilS (18 Okt. 2022)

Kate Mara


----------



## Cherubini (18 Okt. 2022)

Birgit Nössing


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Okt. 2022)

Jesse Owens


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Jean Pierre Papin


----------



## Marco2 (19 Okt. 2022)

Will Quadflieg


----------



## Max100 (19 Okt. 2022)

Jörg Roßkopf


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2022)

OLaf Scholz


----------



## EmilS (19 Okt. 2022)

Donald Trump


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2022)

Beate Uhse


----------



## EmilS (19 Okt. 2022)

Gloria Vanderbilt


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2022)

Ulrich Wickert


----------



## EmilS (19 Okt. 2022)

Mariana Ximenes


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Brian (19 Okt. 2022)

Mario Zagallo


----------



## Cherubini (19 Okt. 2022)

Pauline Angert


----------



## Nastyghost (19 Okt. 2022)

Timo Boll


----------



## Cherubini (19 Okt. 2022)

Tracy Chapman


----------



## Brian (19 Okt. 2022)

Vin Diesel


----------



## EmilS (19 Okt. 2022)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## TNT (19 Okt. 2022)

Ned Flanders


----------



## EmilS (19 Okt. 2022)

Graham Greene


----------



## Cherubini (19 Okt. 2022)

Georg Friedrich Händel


----------



## EmilS (19 Okt. 2022)

Yusuf Islam


----------



## milf fan (19 Okt. 2022)

Günther *J*auch


----------



## Cherubini (19 Okt. 2022)

Oliver Kahn


----------



## Nastyghost (19 Okt. 2022)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Marco2 (19 Okt. 2022)

Hans Meyer


----------



## Cherubini (19 Okt. 2022)

Christopher Nkunku


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2022)

Ed O´Neill


----------



## Max100 (20 Okt. 2022)

Lukas Podolski


----------



## EmilS (20 Okt. 2022)

Sophie Quinton


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

Nancy Reagan


----------



## EmilS (20 Okt. 2022)

Josef Stalin


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

Liv Tyler


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Nadja Uhl


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

Ville Valo


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Edgar Wallace


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Chris Andrews


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Winston Churchill


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Okt. 2022)

Christian Danner


----------



## Brian (20 Okt. 2022)

Max Eberl


----------



## EmilS (20 Okt. 2022)

Morgan Freeman


----------



## hanskasper (20 Okt. 2022)

Lena Gercke


----------



## EmilS (20 Okt. 2022)

Bill Haley


----------



## hanskasper (20 Okt. 2022)

Madison Iseman


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Okt. 2022)

Brian Johnson


----------



## hanskasper (20 Okt. 2022)

Lisa-Marie Koroll


----------



## celebczj83 (20 Okt. 2022)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

Sepp Maier


----------



## Cherubini (20 Okt. 2022)

Felix Neureuther


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

Sven Ottke


----------



## Marco2 (21 Okt. 2022)

Sebastian Polter


----------



## Max100 (21 Okt. 2022)

Ludwig Quidde


----------



## Cherubini (21 Okt. 2022)

Sandra Rieß


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Yann Sommer


----------



## celebczj83 (21 Okt. 2022)

Susen Tiedtke


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Sven Ullreich


----------



## EmilS (21 Okt. 2022)

Henning Venske


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Ottmar Walter


----------



## Cherubini (21 Okt. 2022)

Riola Xhemaili


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Cherubini (21 Okt. 2022)

Annabella Zetsch


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## EmilS (21 Okt. 2022)

Ben Becker


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Penelope Cruz


----------



## EmilS (21 Okt. 2022)

Lena Dunham


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Björn Engholm


----------



## celebczj83 (21 Okt. 2022)

Maria Furtwängler


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Timo Glock


----------



## Brian (21 Okt. 2022)

Hanne Haller


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Brian (21 Okt. 2022)

Udo Jürgens


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Nia Künzer


----------



## Brian (21 Okt. 2022)

Angela Lansbury


----------



## celebczj83 (21 Okt. 2022)

Melanie Marschke


----------



## Brian (21 Okt. 2022)

Ernst Neger


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Erik Ode


----------



## Brian (21 Okt. 2022)

Günter Pfitzmann


----------



## Cherubini (21 Okt. 2022)

Thomas Quasthoff


----------



## Brian (21 Okt. 2022)

Randolph Rose


----------



## Cherubini (21 Okt. 2022)

Esther Sedlaczek


----------



## Brian (21 Okt. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## EmilS (21 Okt. 2022)

Kate Upton


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Okt. 2022)

Kristina Vogel


----------



## EmilS (21 Okt. 2022)

Richard Wagner


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Marco2 (22 Okt. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## Max100 (22 Okt. 2022)

Ze Roberto


----------



## Cherubini (22 Okt. 2022)

Karim Adeyemi


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Okt. 2022)

George W. Bush


----------



## celebczj83 (22 Okt. 2022)

Laetitia Casta


----------



## jens4975 (22 Okt. 2022)

Norbert Dickel


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Horst Eckel


----------



## EmilS (22 Okt. 2022)

Holly Hunter


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Enrique Iglesias


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Nastassja Kinski


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Antonia Langsdorf


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Sophie Marceau


----------



## EmilS (22 Okt. 2022)

Reno Nonsens


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Rita Ora


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Vincent Price


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Max Raabe


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Toni Turek


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Henry Vahl


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## Brian (22 Okt. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## EmilS (22 Okt. 2022)

Hans Albers


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Gerhard Berger


----------



## EmilS (22 Okt. 2022)

Fidel Castro


----------



## SteveJ (22 Okt. 2022)

James Dean


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Barbara Eden


----------



## EmilS (22 Okt. 2022)

Francisco Franco


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Tom Gerhard


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Okt. 2022)

Heinz Hoenig


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Eddie Irvine


----------



## Max100 (23 Okt. 2022)

Jorginho


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Okt. 2022)

Kurt Krömer


----------



## Cherubini (23 Okt. 2022)

Bruce Lee


----------



## Max100 (23 Okt. 2022)

Alexander Madlung


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Gunda Niemann


----------



## EmilS (23 Okt. 2022)

Roy Orbison


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Wolfgang Petersen


----------



## EmilS (23 Okt. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Wolfgang Rademacher


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Niklas Süle


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Susanne Uhlen


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Alicia Vikander


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Lilo Wanders


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Heather Young


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Renee Zellweger


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Rudi Assauer


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Gerhard Berger


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Helmut Dietl


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Jenny Elvers


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Ian Fleming


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Gal Gadot


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Robert Habeck


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Jeremy Irons


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Billy Joel


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Mila Kunis


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Jan Josef Liefers


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Eva Mendes


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Andrea Nahles


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

August Oetker


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Axel Prahl


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Heinz Rühmann


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Monica Seles


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Ville Valo


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Barbara Auer


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Boris Becker


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Jennifer Connely


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Okt. 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Hartmut Engler


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Hab da einen Fehler gemacht,sorry...


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Eroll Flynn


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Tom Gerhard


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Anke Huber


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Bodo Illgner


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Harald Juhnke


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Daphne Kastner


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Gerd Müller


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Paul Newman


----------



## Cherubini (23 Okt. 2022)

Lena Oberdorf


----------



## Brian (23 Okt. 2022)

Lilli Palmer


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Cherubini (23 Okt. 2022)

Gerd Rubenbauer


----------



## EmilS (23 Okt. 2022)

George Sand


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Emeraude Toubia


----------



## EmilS (23 Okt. 2022)

Liv Ullmann


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Sebastian Vettel


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Xavi


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Ranga Yogeshwar


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Rachel Zegler


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Sir Richard Attenborough


----------



## EmilS (23 Okt. 2022)

F. Murray Abraham


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Lex Barker


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Karin Dor


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Ester Exposito


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Jane Fonda


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Kaia Gerber


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

David Hasselhoff


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Chanel Iman


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Okt. 2022)

Mick Jagger


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Miroslav Klose


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Eva Longoria


----------



## Cherubini (23 Okt. 2022)

Vanessa Mai


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Robby Naish


----------



## Max100 (24 Okt. 2022)

Jay-Jay“ Okochacha


----------



## Cherubini (24 Okt. 2022)

Paul Panzer


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Brian (24 Okt. 2022)

Martin Rütter


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Franz Josef Strauss


----------



## Brian (24 Okt. 2022)

Anna Thalbach


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## Brian (24 Okt. 2022)

Jürgen Vogel


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Felicitas Woll


----------



## Brian (24 Okt. 2022)

Mario Xavier


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Brian (24 Okt. 2022)

Andrew Zeller


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Louis Armstrong


----------



## celebczj83 (24 Okt. 2022)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Jimmy Conners


----------



## Cherubini (24 Okt. 2022)

Willem Dafoe


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## Cherubini (24 Okt. 2022)

Manuel Feller


----------



## EmilS (24 Okt. 2022)

Whoopi Goldberg


----------



## Cherubini (24 Okt. 2022)

Michelle Hunziker


----------



## Nastyghost (24 Okt. 2022)

Bodo Illgner


----------



## Cherubini (24 Okt. 2022)

Dakota Johnson


----------



## Brian (24 Okt. 2022)

Kevin Kühnert


----------



## EmilS (24 Okt. 2022)

Ricarda Lang


----------



## SteveJ (24 Okt. 2022)

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Punisher (24 Okt. 2022)

Christine Neubauer


----------



## EmilS (24 Okt. 2022)

Evelyn Opela


----------



## tzdon (24 Okt. 2022)

Eva Padberg


----------



## Punisher (24 Okt. 2022)

Molly Quinn


----------



## EmilS (24 Okt. 2022)

Peter Ramsauer


----------



## Punisher (24 Okt. 2022)

Bärbel Schäfer


----------



## tzdon (24 Okt. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## Nastyghost (24 Okt. 2022)

Beate Uhse


----------



## Punisher (24 Okt. 2022)

Robert Vaughn


----------



## Cherubini (24 Okt. 2022)

Frank Williams


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## Max100 (25 Okt. 2022)

Joshua Zirkzee


----------



## Cherubini (25 Okt. 2022)

Robin Alexander


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2022)

Andrea Berg


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2022)

Kingsley Coman


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2022)

Caro Daur


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2022)

Stefan Effenberg


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2022)

Jelena Fischerowa


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2022)

Robert Geiss


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2022)

Helmut Haller


----------



## celebczj83 (25 Okt. 2022)

Ana Ivanovic


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2022)

Steve Jobs


----------



## EmilS (25 Okt. 2022)

Helmut Kohl


----------



## celebczj83 (25 Okt. 2022)

Marlene Lufen


----------



## EmilS (25 Okt. 2022)

Emmanuel Macron


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2022)

Paul Newman


----------



## Brian (25 Okt. 2022)

Willi Orban


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (25 Okt. 2022)

Dennis Quaid


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2022)

Rene Russo


----------



## Brian (25 Okt. 2022)

Matthias Schweighöfer


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2022)

Toni Turek


----------



## Brian (25 Okt. 2022)

Gisela Uhlen


----------



## Cherubini (25 Okt. 2022)

Paul Verhoeven


----------



## Brian (25 Okt. 2022)

Fritz Wepper


----------



## Cherubini (25 Okt. 2022)

Xavi


----------



## Brian (25 Okt. 2022)

Tom York


----------



## Cherubini (25 Okt. 2022)

Sarah Zadrazil


----------



## Brian (25 Okt. 2022)

Adele Adkins


----------



## EmilS (25 Okt. 2022)

Berthold Beitz


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2022)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## SteveJ (25 Okt. 2022)

Spencer Davis


----------



## Nastyghost (25 Okt. 2022)

Frank Elstner


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2022)

Heribert Faßbender


----------



## Max100 (26 Okt. 2022)

Leon Goretzka


----------



## Punisher (26 Okt. 2022)

Hanne Haller


----------



## Max100 (26 Okt. 2022)

Stefan Ilsanker


----------



## Punisher (26 Okt. 2022)

Steffi Jones


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Claus Kleber


----------



## EmilS (26 Okt. 2022)

Gudrun Landgrebe


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Sophie Marceau


----------



## EmilS (26 Okt. 2022)

Connie Nielsen


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Ed O´Neill


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Fritz Pleitgen


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Tina Rendfort


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Harald "Toni" Schumacher


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Ludwig Thoma


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

David Villa


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Natalie Wood


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Mariana Xavier


----------



## EmilS (26 Okt. 2022)

Yang Yang


----------



## Punisher (26 Okt. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## SteveJ (26 Okt. 2022)

Hans Albers


----------



## Punisher (26 Okt. 2022)

Andrea Berg


----------



## Nastyghost (26 Okt. 2022)

C.C. Catch


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Kirk Douglas


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2022)

*Albert Einstein*


----------



## Cherubini (27 Okt. 2022)

Laura Freigang


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Tom Gerhard


----------



## EmilS (27 Okt. 2022)

Bill Haley


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Eddie Irwin


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Horst Janson


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Julia Koschitz


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Karl Lieven


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2022)

Francois Mitterand


----------



## EmilS (27 Okt. 2022)

Gianna Nannini


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2022)

Ryan O´Neal


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Herman Prey


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Karl Heinz Riedle


----------



## EmilS (27 Okt. 2022)

Markus Söder


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2022)

Jasmin Tabatabai


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Okt. 2022)

Liv Ullmann


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Herman van Veen


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Michael Xavier


----------



## EmilS (27 Okt. 2022)

Anton Yelchin


----------



## SteveJ (27 Okt. 2022)

Franz Zappa


----------



## EmilS (27 Okt. 2022)

Peter Alexander


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Okt. 2022)

Bernhard Brink


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2022)

Costa Cordalis


----------



## jens4975 (27 Okt. 2022)

Uwe Dallmeier


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2022)

Gloria Estefan


----------



## jens4975 (28 Okt. 2022)

Fred Fussbroich


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2022)

Heiner Geißler


----------



## Max100 (28 Okt. 2022)

Erling Haaland


----------



## Cherubini (28 Okt. 2022)

Mandy Islacker


----------



## EmilS (28 Okt. 2022)

Ulla Jacobsen


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Grace Kelly


----------



## EmilS (28 Okt. 2022)

David Livingstone


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Walter Matthau


----------



## Brian (28 Okt. 2022)

Willi Orban


----------



## EmilS (28 Okt. 2022)

Floyd Patterson


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## hanskasper (28 Okt. 2022)

Antonio Rüdiger


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Stefanie Stappenbeck


----------



## hanskasper (28 Okt. 2022)

Karrueche Tran


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Liv Ullmann


----------



## hanskasper (28 Okt. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Kim Wilde


----------



## hanskasper (28 Okt. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## hanskasper (28 Okt. 2022)

Bettina Zimmermann


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2022)

Konrad Adenauer


----------



## Max100 (29 Okt. 2022)

Willy Brandt


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Okt. 2022)

Costa Cordalis


----------



## Max100 (29 Okt. 2022)

Masour Dembélé


----------



## Cherubini (29 Okt. 2022)

Nathalie Emmanuel


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Lorenz Funk


----------



## EmilS (29 Okt. 2022)

Günter Grass


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Goldie Hawn


----------



## EmilS (29 Okt. 2022)

Ingo Insterburg


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Steve Jobs


----------



## EmilS (29 Okt. 2022)

John Fitzgerald Kennedy


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Niki Lauda


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Manfred Man


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Silvia Neid


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Mike Oldfield


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Salvatore Quasimodo


----------



## Cherubini (29 Okt. 2022)

Helmut Rahn


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Erol Sander


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Liv Tyler


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Nadja Uhl


----------



## tzdon (29 Okt. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Guido Westerwelle


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Mariana Xavier


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Theo Zwanziger


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Sven Ullreich


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

frank63 schrieb:


> Sven Ullreich



Nach Z kommt A lieber frank


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Sorry 

Jessica Alba


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Rudi Bommer


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Al Capone


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Marlene Dietrich


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Horst Eckel


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Thomas Fritsch


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Ilkay Gündogan


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Horst Hrubesch


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Hannes Jaenicke


----------



## EmilS (29 Okt. 2022)

Klaus Kinski


----------



## SteveJ (29 Okt. 2022)

Sophia Loren


----------



## EmilS (29 Okt. 2022)

François Mitterrand


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Illie Nastase


----------



## EmilS (29 Okt. 2022)

„Ozzy“ Osbourne


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## EmilS (29 Okt. 2022)

Dennis Quaid


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Meg Ryan


----------



## EmilS (29 Okt. 2022)

Nicolas Sarkozy


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Adel Tawil


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2022)

Liv Ullmann


----------



## Cherubini (30 Okt. 2022)

Carina Vogt


----------



## EmilS (30 Okt. 2022)

Charlie Watts


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Alexander Zverev


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Hans Albers


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Jude Bellingham


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

David Cassidy


----------



## SteveJ (30 Okt. 2022)

Walt Disney


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Dwight D. Eisenhower


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Gerd Fröbe


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Selena Gomez


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Michael Hinz


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Harald Juhnke


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Jürgen Klopp


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Michael Landon


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Klaus Meine


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Christian Nerlinger


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Ed O´Neill


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Frank Plasberg


----------



## SteveJ (30 Okt. 2022)

Else Quecke


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Diana Rigg


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Wolfgang Spier


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Sven Ulreich


----------



## EmilS (30 Okt. 2022)

Alessandro Volta


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Ralf Wolter


----------



## EmilS (30 Okt. 2022)

Xi Jinping (_bei den Chinesen steht der Familienname vorn_)


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## SteveJ (30 Okt. 2022)

Linda Zervakis


----------



## Nastyghost (30 Okt. 2022)

Armin Assinger


----------



## EmilS (30 Okt. 2022)

Boris Becker 🎾


----------



## SteveJ (30 Okt. 2022)

Jackie Chan


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## Cherubini (31 Okt. 2022)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Liane Forestieri


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Gregor Gysi


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Sven Hannawald


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Lamar Jackson


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Claus Kleber


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Heiner Lauterbach


----------



## EmilS (31 Okt. 2022)

Miriam Makeba


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

David Niven


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Enelyn Opela


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Aidan Quinn


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Lionel Richie


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Alfons Schubeck


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Steven Tyler


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Björn Ulvaeus


----------



## EmilS (31 Okt. 2022)

Eddie Van Halen


----------



## Nastyghost (31 Okt. 2022)

Fritz Walter


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Michael Xavier


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Pia Zadora


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Bernhard Brink


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Sarah Connor


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Jürgen Drews


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Björn Engholm


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Petra Frey


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Ellie Goulding


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Whitney Houston


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Udo Jürgens


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Heidi Kabel


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Christine Lambrecht


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Sophie Marceau


----------



## EmilS (31 Okt. 2022)

Jack Nicholson


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Mike Oldfield


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Olof Palme


----------



## EmilS (31 Okt. 2022)

Helmut Qualtinger


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Arjen Robben


----------



## EmilS (31 Okt. 2022)

Carlos Santana


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Sophia Thomalla


----------



## SteveJ (31 Okt. 2022)

Collien Ulmen-Fernandes


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Ville Valo


----------



## Nastyghost (31 Okt. 2022)

Bruce Willis


----------



## Max100 (1 Nov. 2022)

Jinping Xi


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## EmilS (1 Nov. 2022)

Pia Zadora


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Jessica Alba


----------



## EmilS (1 Nov. 2022)

Bertolt Brecht


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Blythe Danner


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## EmilS (1 Nov. 2022)

William Faulkner


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Tom Gerhard


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Larry Hagman


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Eddie Irwin


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Steve Jobs


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Marthe Keller


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Stan Laurel


----------



## celebczj83 (1 Nov. 2022)

Amy Mussul


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Christine Neubauer


----------



## SteveJ (1 Nov. 2022)

Mike Oldfield


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Dennis Quaid


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Katja Riemann


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Helmut Schön


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Toni Turek


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Ulrike Volkert


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Wang Xingyue


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Anthony Yeboah


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Linda Zervarkis


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Adria Arjona


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Andreas Bourani


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Danielle Campbell


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

John Denver


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Adele Exarchopoulos


----------



## EmilS (1 Nov. 2022)

Thomas Fritsch


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Danay Garcia


----------



## EmilS (1 Nov. 2022)

Buddy Holly


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## Cherubini (1 Nov. 2022)

Hugh Jackman


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Lena Klenke


----------



## EmilS (1 Nov. 2022)

Karl Lauterbach


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Nov. 2022)

Bode Miller


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Manuel Neuer


----------



## Austin (1 Nov. 2022)

Melissa O`Neil


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Nov. 2022)

Elvis Presley


----------



## Austin (1 Nov. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Franck Ribery


----------



## Austin (1 Nov. 2022)

Emmitt Smith


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Horst Tappert


----------



## Austin (1 Nov. 2022)

Jan Ullrich


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Alicia Vikander


----------



## Austin (1 Nov. 2022)

Mark Webber


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2022)

Xian Xion


----------



## Max100 (2 Nov. 2022)

Andrea Ypsilanti


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Joachim Augner


----------



## celebczj83 (2 Nov. 2022)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Tom Clancy


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Gerhard Delling


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Heinz Erhardt


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Peter Fricke


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Hugh Grant


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Herbert Hermann


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Jacky Ickx


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Andrea Jürgens


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Helmut Kohl


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Michael Landau


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Michael Mittermaier


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Wolfgang Niersbach


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Emily Osment


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Fritz Pleitgen


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## EmilS (2 Nov. 2022)

Marco Reus


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Jens Spahn


----------



## EmilS (2 Nov. 2022)

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Thomas Unger


----------



## Nastyghost (2 Nov. 2022)

Ville Valo


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Claus Wilcke


----------



## EmilS (2 Nov. 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## celebczj83 (2 Nov. 2022)

Bettina Zimmermann


----------



## Cherubini (2 Nov. 2022)

Robert Atzorn


----------



## EmilS (2 Nov. 2022)

Sonny Bono


----------



## Cherubini (2 Nov. 2022)

Elena Carrière


----------



## Nastyghost (2 Nov. 2022)

Olli Dittrich


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Hartmut Engler


----------



## Max100 (3 Nov. 2022)

Roger Federer


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## Cherubini (3 Nov. 2022)

Helmut Haller


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## celebczj83 (3 Nov. 2022)

Milla Jovovich


----------



## EmilS (3 Nov. 2022)

Pola Kinski


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Niki Lauda


----------



## EmilS (3 Nov. 2022)

Clara Morgane


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## Brian (3 Nov. 2022)

Erik Ode


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (3 Nov. 2022)

Christian Quadflieg


----------



## Nastyghost (3 Nov. 2022)

Heinz Rühmann


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Helmut Schmidt


----------



## Brian (3 Nov. 2022)

Spencer Tracy


----------



## Cherubini (3 Nov. 2022)

Janina Uhse


----------



## Brian (3 Nov. 2022)

Berti Vogts


----------



## EmilS (3 Nov. 2022)

Antje Weisgerber


----------



## tzdon (3 Nov. 2022)

Zinedine Zidane ( doppelt Z )


----------



## EmilS (3 Nov. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Antje Weisgerber


Yu Xing
Fahri Yardim


----------



## EmilS (3 Nov. 2022)

tzdon schrieb:


> Zinedine Zidane ( doppelt Z )


Woody Allen


----------



## tzdon (3 Nov. 2022)

Kim Basinger


----------



## Nastyghost (3 Nov. 2022)

Claudia Cardinale


----------



## Austin (3 Nov. 2022)

Elizabeth Debicki


----------



## Nastyghost (3 Nov. 2022)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## Austin (3 Nov. 2022)

Dennis Franz


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Sigmar Gabriel


----------



## Austin (3 Nov. 2022)

Lewis Hamilton


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Jeremy Irons


----------



## Austin (3 Nov. 2022)

Magic Johnson


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Manfred Kaltz


----------



## Austin (3 Nov. 2022)

Leonard Lansink


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Felix Magath


----------



## Austin (3 Nov. 2022)

Norbert Nigbur


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Branco Oblak


----------



## Austin (3 Nov. 2022)

William Petersen


----------



## Max100 (4 Nov. 2022)

Adolphe Quetelet


----------



## Marco2 (4 Nov. 2022)

Stefan Reuter


----------



## celebczj83 (4 Nov. 2022)

Alica Schmidt


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Nov. 2022)

Mark Twain


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## Marco2 (4 Nov. 2022)

Elisabeth Volkmann


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2022)

Paul Walker


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Linda Zervakis


----------



## EmilS (4 Nov. 2022)

Louis Armstrong


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2022)

Muriel Baumeister


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## EmilS (4 Nov. 2022)

Drafi Deutscher


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Linda Evans


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Nov. 2022)

Federico Fellini


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Matthias Ginter


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2022)

Goldie Hawn


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Frauenliebhaber (4 Nov. 2022)

Tatjana Ohm (WELT)


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Caroline Peters


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## EmilS (4 Nov. 2022)

Michael Schumacher


----------



## SteveJ (4 Nov. 2022)

R wurde zwar ausgelassen, trotzdem: *Ulrich Tukur*


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## SteveJ (4 Nov. 2022)

Herman van Veen


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2022)

Katja Woywood


----------



## Max100 (5 Nov. 2022)

Xavi


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Malcolm Young


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Peter Alexander


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Nov. 2022)

Hans-Peter Briegel


----------



## Death Row (5 Nov. 2022)

Cheryl Cole


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Cameron Diaz


----------



## EmilS (5 Nov. 2022)

Lothar „Emma“ Emmerich


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Lisa Fitz


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Heather Graham


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Heinz Hoenig


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Eddie Irwine


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Steve Jobs


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2022)

Julia Koschitz


----------



## EmilS (5 Nov. 2022)

Lotte Lenya


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Elon Musk


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Alfred Nobel


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Uwe Ochsenknecht


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Helmut Rahn


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Wolgang Spier


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Toni Turek


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Svem Ulreich


----------



## EmilS (5 Nov. 2022)

Ursula *Von* der Leyen


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Mats Wilander


----------



## EmilS (5 Nov. 2022)

Xerxes (der Große)


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## EmilS (5 Nov. 2022)

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Mario Andretti


----------



## Marco2 (6 Nov. 2022)

Marco Bode


----------



## Max100 (6 Nov. 2022)

Emre Can


----------



## Marco2 (6 Nov. 2022)

Ousmane Dembélé


----------



## EmilS (6 Nov. 2022)

Ida Engvoll


----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2022)

Heike Faber


----------



## EmilS (6 Nov. 2022)

Sigmar Gabriel (früher auch Siggi Pop genannt )


----------



## Death Row (6 Nov. 2022)

Janine Habeck


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Jenny Jürgens


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Jürgen Klopp


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Miriam Lange


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Sophie Marceau


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Jule Neigel


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Ryan O´Neal


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Herman Prey


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Reinhard Rauball


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Tom Selleck


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Sven Ullreich


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Henry Vahl


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Emma Watson


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Michael Xavier


----------



## EmilS (6 Nov. 2022)

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Alec Zanardi


----------



## Max100 (7 Nov. 2022)

Karim Adeyemi


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

Karl Heinz Böhm


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

Laura Dern


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Michael Ende


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

Peter Falk


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Richard Gere


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

Kate Hudson


----------



## EmilS (7 Nov. 2022)

Jörg Immendorff


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

Matthias Jabs


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Peter Kraus


----------



## EmilS (7 Nov. 2022)

Heiner Lauterbach


----------



## Death Row (7 Nov. 2022)

Heike Makatsch


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Richard Nixon


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2022)

George Orwell


----------



## EmilS (7 Nov. 2022)

Ludger Pistor


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Marco2 (8 Nov. 2022)

Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## Max100 (8 Nov. 2022)

Leroy Sané


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

Simone Thomalla


----------



## Brian (8 Nov. 2022)

Thomas Unger


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

Eddie *V*an Halen


----------



## Brian (8 Nov. 2022)

Arsene Wenger


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Brian (8 Nov. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## Brian (8 Nov. 2022)

Mariella Ahrens


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

Katharina Böhm


----------



## Brian (8 Nov. 2022)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## SteveJ (8 Nov. 2022)

Karl Dall


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

Albert Einstein


----------



## Max100 (9 Nov. 2022)

Juan Manuel Fangio


----------



## Cherubini (9 Nov. 2022)

Julia Görges


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Neil Patrick Harris


----------



## Cherubini (9 Nov. 2022)

Isco


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Dakota Johnson


----------



## Brian (9 Nov. 2022)

Kevin Kühnert


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Klaus Lage


----------



## Brian (9 Nov. 2022)

Tobias Moretti


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Henri Nannen


----------



## Brian (9 Nov. 2022)

Thomas Oppermann


----------



## elcattivo0804 (9 Nov. 2022)

Wolfgang Petry


----------



## Brian (9 Nov. 2022)

Christian Quadfield


----------



## celebczj83 (9 Nov. 2022)

Jeri Ryan


----------



## Brian (9 Nov. 2022)

Erol Sander


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2022)

Bettina Tietjen


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## Max100 (10 Nov. 2022)

Marco Verratti


----------



## celebczj83 (10 Nov. 2022)

Laura Wontorra


----------



## Marco2 (10 Nov. 2022)

Xia Xion


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## Brian (10 Nov. 2022)

Helmut Zierl


----------



## Cherubini (10 Nov. 2022)

Verena Altenberger


----------



## Brian (10 Nov. 2022)

Ben Becker


----------



## Cherubini (10 Nov. 2022)

John Cena


----------



## Brian (10 Nov. 2022)

Paul Dahlke


----------



## tzdon (10 Nov. 2022)

Pablo Escobar


----------



## SteveJ (10 Nov. 2022)

Marianne Faithful


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

Michail Gorbatschow


----------



## Max100 (11 Nov. 2022)

Georg Hackl


----------



## Cherubini (11 Nov. 2022)

Kristina Inhof


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Janet Jackson


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Claus Kleber


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Jessica Lange


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Tobias Moretti


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## Nastyghost (11 Nov. 2022)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Max100 (12 Nov. 2022)

Thomas Quasthoff


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Kimi Räikkönen


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Nora Tschirner


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Dayot Upamecano


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Anna Veith


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Timo Werner


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Breanna Yde


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Alec Zanardi


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Nina Agdal


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Gerhard Berger


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Olivia Culpo


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Heinz Erhardt


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Heinz-Harald Frentzen


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Gunter Gabriel


----------



## EmilS (12 Nov. 2022)

Isaac Hayes


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Siw Inger


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Steve Jobs


----------



## Cherubini (12 Nov. 2022)

Jennifer Knäble


----------



## EmilS (12 Nov. 2022)

Patrice Lumumba


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Sophie Marceau


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Gunda Niemann


----------



## SteveJ (12 Nov. 2022)

Carré Otis


----------



## EmilS (12 Nov. 2022)

Lisa maria Potthoff


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## SteveJ (12 Nov. 2022)

Denise Richards


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## SteveJ (12 Nov. 2022)

Nikola Tesla


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Liv Ullmann


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Robert Vaughn


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Bruce Willis


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2022)

Xian Xion


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## Nastyghost (12 Nov. 2022)

Hans Albers


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2022)

Franz Beckenbauer


----------



## Cav (12 Nov. 2022)

Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## Cav (12 Nov. 2022)

Sarah Engels


----------



## Max100 (13 Nov. 2022)

Ulrike Folkerts


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## Cherubini (13 Nov. 2022)

Christoph Maria Herbst


----------



## Nastyghost (13 Nov. 2022)

Bodo Illgner


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Matthias Jabs


----------



## EmilS (13 Nov. 2022)

Joseph Kasavubu


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Martin Landau


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Gerd Müller


----------



## Brian (13 Nov. 2022)

Norbert Nachtweih


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Robert Oppenheimer


----------



## Brian (13 Nov. 2022)

Frank Plasberg


----------



## EmilS (13 Nov. 2022)

Anthony Quayle


----------



## Cherubini (13 Nov. 2022)

Saskia Rosendahl


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Claudia Schiffer


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Toni Turek


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Peter Ustinov


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Sebastian Vollmer


----------



## Max100 (14 Nov. 2022)

Martin Walser


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Andrew Jackson Young Jr.


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Linda Zervakis


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

Konrad Adenauer


----------



## Nastyghost (14 Nov. 2022)

Severiano Ballesteros


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Charly Chaplin


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

Michael Douglas


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Jenny Elvers


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Uri Geller


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Erich Honecker


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Eddie Irvine


----------



## Punisher (14 Nov. 2022)

Heike Faber


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> Heike Faber


G, H, I, J:
Angelina Jolie​


----------



## Punisher (14 Nov. 2022)

Mark Keller


----------



## SteveJ (14 Nov. 2022)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Dean Martin


----------



## SteveJ (14 Nov. 2022)

Inger Nilsson


----------



## Nastyghost (14 Nov. 2022)

Patrick Ortlieb


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Max100 (15 Nov. 2022)

Antonio Rüdiger


----------



## hanskasper (15 Nov. 2022)

Sara Sampaio


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Tanja Tischewitsch _(laut RTL eine Celebrity) _


----------



## hanskasper (15 Nov. 2022)

Karl Urban


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Karl Valentin


----------



## hanskasper (15 Nov. 2022)

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## hanskasper (15 Nov. 2022)

Anthony Yeboah


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## hanskasper (15 Nov. 2022)

Adria Arjona


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Björn Borg


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Enrico Caruso


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Celine Dion


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Edeltraud Elsner


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Dakota Fanning


----------



## Brian (15 Nov. 2022)

Kevin Großkreuz


----------



## tzdon (15 Nov. 2022)

Taylor Hill


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Ingo Insterburg


----------



## SteveJ (15 Nov. 2022)

Michael Jackson


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Boris Karloff


----------



## tzdon (15 Nov. 2022)

Scarlett Leithold


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2022)

Sepp Maier


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Paul Newman


----------



## elcattivo0804 (15 Nov. 2022)

Jamie Oliver


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Max100 (16 Nov. 2022)

Ivan Perišić


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

Katja Riemann


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Olaf Scholz


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

Greta Thunberg🌳🌴🌱🌿☘️🍀


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Alicia Vikander


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Fritz Walter


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## Nastyghost (16 Nov. 2022)

Helmut Zacharias


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Christian Anders


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

Dietmar Bär


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

Danny DeVito


----------



## Nastyghost (16 Nov. 2022)

Michael Ende


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Henry Fonda


----------



## Max100 (17 Nov. 2022)

Leon Goretzka


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

John Hillerman


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

Jörg Immendorff


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Steve Jobs


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

John. F. Kennedy


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

John Lennon


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

Wjatscheslaw Michailowitsch Molotow (Erfinder des Cocktails )


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Erik Ode


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2022)

Meg Ryan


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Bernd Stelter


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2022)

Meg Tilly


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Thomas Unger


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2022)

Robert Vaughn


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Fritz Wepper


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

*Malcolm X *​


----------



## SteveJ (17 Nov. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

Eduard Zimmermann


----------



## Marco2 (17 Nov. 2022)

Konrad Adenauer


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Nov. 2022)

Johann Sebastian Bach


----------



## Marco2 (17 Nov. 2022)

Carlos César​


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Kirk Douglas


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2022)

Stefan Effenberg


----------



## Max100 (18 Nov. 2022)

EdimilsonFinnbogason


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Jeff Goldblum


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

Stephen Hawking


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Miguel Indurain


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

_Dakota Johnson_​


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Erich Kühnhackl


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

Lindsay Lohan​


----------



## celebczj83 (18 Nov. 2022)

Demi Moore


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Nov. 2022)

Liam Neeson


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Johannes Oerding


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Freddy Quiinn


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Margot Robbie


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Uli Stein


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

David Trezeguet


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Gisela Uhlen


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Lea van Acken


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

Robin Williams


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Xavi


----------



## SteveJ (18 Nov. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

Karen Young 
Linda Zervakis


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Nov. 2022)

Joey Belladonna


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Olivia Culpo


----------



## Max100 (19 Nov. 2022)

Kerem Demirbay


----------



## Nastyghost (19 Nov. 2022)

Melissa Etheridge


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Samantha Fox


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Lady Gaga


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Hanne Haller


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Enrique Iglesias


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Louis Jourdan


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Anja Kling


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Klaus Ludwig


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Elon Musk


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Paul Newman


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Uwe Ochsenknecht


----------



## SteveJ (19 Nov. 2022)

Panagiota Petridou


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Roland Ratzenberger


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Bernd Stelter


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Liz Taylor


----------



## SteveJ (19 Nov. 2022)

Björn Ulvaeus


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Gianni Versace


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Elsa Zylberstein


----------



## jens4975 (19 Nov. 2022)

Richard Dean Anderson


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Annalena Baerbock


----------



## jens4975 (19 Nov. 2022)

Thomas Cichon


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Alain Delon


----------



## jens4975 (19 Nov. 2022)

Peter Ebdon


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Elisabeth Flickenschildt


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Nina Hoger


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Bodo Illgner


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Rune Jarstein


----------



## jens4975 (19 Nov. 2022)

Lukas Kleckers


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Frauke Ludowig


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Thomas Müller


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Gianna Nannini


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

George Orwell


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Freddy Quinn


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Kurt Russell


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Kamilla Senjo


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Nov. 2022)

Phil Taylor


----------



## Max100 (20 Nov. 2022)

ChrisTine Urspruch


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Robert Vaughn


----------



## SteveJ (20 Nov. 2022)

Otto Waalkes


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Sean Young


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Alec Zanardi


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Barbara Auer


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Karl-Heinz Böhm


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Beatrice Egli


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Arne Friedrich


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Tom Gerhard


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Neil Patrick Harris


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Bodo Illgner


----------



## jens4975 (20 Nov. 2022)

John Jürgens


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Christina Klein


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Helmut Lange


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Sophie Marceau


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2022)

Gunda Niemann


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Nov. 2022)

Mike Oldfield


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Christian Quadfield


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Margot Robbie


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Uwe Seeler


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Adel Tawil


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Fritz Wepper


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Xavi


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Bellamy Young


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Nick Zano


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Jessica Alba


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

David Ben-Gurion


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Phil Collins


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

Marlene Dietrich


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

*Bernie Ecclestone*​


----------



## SteveJ (20 Nov. 2022)

Ian Fleming


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

Gal Gadot


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Helen Hunt


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Nov. 2022)

Eddie Irvine


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Matthias Jabs


----------



## SteveJ (20 Nov. 2022)

Manfred Krug


----------



## EmilS (20 Nov. 2022)

Diane Lane


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Rosi Mittermaier


----------



## jens4975 (21 Nov. 2022)

Steve Nash


----------



## Max100 (21 Nov. 2022)

Christina Obergföll


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

Keanu Reeves


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Helmut Schmidt


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Spencer Tracy


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

Kate Upton


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Ulrike Volkers


----------



## SteveJ (21 Nov. 2022)

Katharina Witt


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## SteveJ (21 Nov. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

Muhammad Ali


----------



## SteveJ (21 Nov. 2022)

Brigitte Bardot


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2022)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Nov. 2022)

Robert De Niro


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Erika Eleniak


----------



## Max100 (22 Nov. 2022)

Heribert Faßbender


----------



## Punisher (22 Nov. 2022)

Tom Gerhard


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Christiane Hörbiger


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2022)

Eike Immel


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Mick Jagger


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2022)

Renate Künast


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Christine Lambrecht


----------



## Brian (22 Nov. 2022)

Marina Marx


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Leslie Nielsen


----------



## SteveJ (22 Nov. 2022)

Aristoteles Onassis


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Anita Pallenberg


----------



## SteveJ (22 Nov. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2022)

Matthias Rust


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Nov. 2022)

Wesley Snipes


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2022)

Lea Thompson


----------



## Max100 (23 Nov. 2022)

Sven Ullreich


----------



## Marco2 (23 Nov. 2022)

Elisabeth Volkmann


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2022)

Herbert Wehner


----------



## Brian (23 Nov. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## Brian (23 Nov. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Bryan Adams


----------



## Brian (23 Nov. 2022)

Ben Becker


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Cher


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## Brian (23 Nov. 2022)

Albert Einstein


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## SteveJ (23 Nov. 2022)

Greta Garbo


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Nov. 2022)

Larry Hagman


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2022)

Jana Ina


----------



## Max100 (24 Nov. 2022)

Tony Jarstein


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Wolfgang Kleff


----------



## EmilS (24 Nov. 2022)

Burton „Burt“ Lancaster


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Gerd Müller


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Nick Nolte


----------



## Nastyghost (24 Nov. 2022)

Jesse Owens


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Frank Plasberg


----------



## SteveJ (24 Nov. 2022)

Heinz Quermann


----------



## EmilS (24 Nov. 2022)

Omar Sy​


----------



## Punisher (24 Nov. 2022)

Karin Thaler


----------



## Nastyghost (24 Nov. 2022)

Susanne Uhlen


----------



## Austin (24 Nov. 2022)

Sebastian vettel


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Olivia Wilde


----------



## Max100 (25 Nov. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Punisher (25 Nov. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## Cherubini (25 Nov. 2022)

Gerald Asamoah


----------



## EmilS (25 Nov. 2022)

Birke Bruck


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Alice Cooper


----------



## EmilS (25 Nov. 2022)

*Andrea Doria* (1466-1560), Admiral, Fürst von Melfi, _bekannt durch Udo Lindenberg _


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Gloria Estefan


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Nancy Faeser


----------



## Austin (25 Nov. 2022)

Heinrich George


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Jan Hofer


----------



## Austin (25 Nov. 2022)

Joyce Ilg


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Horst Janson


----------



## Austin (25 Nov. 2022)

Kurt Krömer


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Theo Lingen


----------



## Austin (25 Nov. 2022)

Barbara Meier


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Wolfgang Niersbach


----------



## EmilS (25 Nov. 2022)

Robert Oppenheimer_ (Vater der Bombe) _


----------



## SteveJ (25 Nov. 2022)

Edith Piaf


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Nastyghost (25 Nov. 2022)

Burt Reynolds


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Helmut Schön


----------



## Max100 (26 Nov. 2022)

NiklasTel


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## EmilS (26 Nov. 2022)

Caterina Valente


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Otto Waalkes


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Alexander Zverev


----------



## EmilS (26 Nov. 2022)

Konrad Adenauer


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Björn Borg


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Phil Collins


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Thomas Alva Edison


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Peter Falk


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Joachim Gauck


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Edith Hancke


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Miguel Indurain


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Bibi Johns


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Nastyghost (26 Nov. 2022)

Lennox Lewis


----------



## Max100 (27 Nov. 2022)

Mario Mandžukić


----------



## Cherubini (27 Nov. 2022)

Julian Nagelsmann


----------



## EmilS (27 Nov. 2022)

Catharine Oxenberg


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Will Quadflieg


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Ralf Rangnick


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Wolfgang Spier


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Simone Thomalla


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Gisela Uhlen


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Hans-Jochen Vogel


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Alec Zanardi


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Barbara Auer


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Franz Beckenbauer


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Karl Dall


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Horst Eckel


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Hanne Haller


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Andrea Jürgens


----------



## hanskasper (27 Nov. 2022)

Jürgen Klinsmann


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Adriana Lima


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Gerd Müller


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Jennifer Nitsch


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

George Orwell


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Molly Quinn


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Judith Rakers


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Harald Schmidt


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Kostja Ullmann


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Ville Valo


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Sean Young


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Barbara Auer


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Katharina Böhm


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Julie Carmen


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Michael Douglas


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Beatrice Egli


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Hansi Flick


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Walter Giller


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Horst Hrubesch


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Nov. 2022)

Eike Immel


----------



## Max100 (28 Nov. 2022)

Gottfried John


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Christna Klein


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2022)

Jessica Lange


----------



## EmilS (28 Nov. 2022)

Manfred Manglitz ⚽


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2022)

Paul Newman


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Erik Ode


----------



## Nastyghost (28 Nov. 2022)

Miriam Pielhau


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Aidan Quinn


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Lisa Rinna


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Michael Schumacher


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Karin Thaler


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Günter Ungeheuer


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Robert Vaughn


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Lilo Wanders


----------



## EmilS (28 Nov. 2022)

Nomsa Xaba​


----------



## SteveJ (28 Nov. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## EmilS (28 Nov. 2022)

Gundis Zámbó


----------



## SteveJ (28 Nov. 2022)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Nastyghost (28 Nov. 2022)

Claus Biederstaedt


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2022)

Karl Carstens


----------



## Max100 (29 Nov. 2022)

Di Maria.


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2022)

Beatrice Egli


----------



## Max100 (29 Nov. 2022)

Josef „Sepp“ Ferstl


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2022)

Hugh Grant


----------



## EmilS (29 Nov. 2022)

François Hollande (_Ehemann von Julie Gayet_)


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2022)

Julio Iglesias


----------



## Brian (29 Nov. 2022)

Jenny Jürgens


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2022)

Diether Krebs


----------



## Brian (29 Nov. 2022)

Theo Lingen


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Nov. 2022)

Willy Millowitsch


----------



## Brian (29 Nov. 2022)

Desiree Nosbusch


----------



## EmilS (29 Nov. 2022)

Evelyn Opala


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Nov. 2022)

Witta Pohl


----------



## EmilS (29 Nov. 2022)

Maggie Q


----------



## SteveJ (29 Nov. 2022)

Daniel Radcliffe


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Nov. 2022)

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2022)

Liv Tyler


----------



## Max100 (30 Nov. 2022)

Ludwig Uhland


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Pancho Villa


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Fehler: Anzeigeproblem mit altem Stand


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Antje Weisgerber


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## Nastyghost (30 Nov. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Christian Anders


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Andrea Berg


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Nikita Sergejewitsch* C*hruschtschow 👞


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Doreen Dietel


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Golo Euler


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Petra Frey


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Marvin Gaye


----------



## SteveJ (30 Nov. 2022)

David Hasselhoff


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Jacky Ickx


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Tom Jones


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Buster Keaton


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Zarah Leander


----------



## Nastyghost (30 Nov. 2022)

Hans Moser


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Paul Newman


----------



## Max100 (1 Dez. 2022)

Stefan Ortega


----------



## Cherubini (1 Dez. 2022)

Lili Paul-Roncalli


----------



## EmilS (1 Dez. 2022)

Suzi Quatro​


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2022)

Keith Richards


----------



## EmilS (1 Dez. 2022)

Ringo Starr


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2022)

Bernd Trautmann


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Dez. 2022)

Tomi Ungerer


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Gerd Vespermann


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Linda Zervakis


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Simon Ammann


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Roberto Blanco


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## EmilS (1 Dez. 2022)

Annette von *D*roste-Hülshoff


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Beatrice Egli


----------



## EmilS (1 Dez. 2022)

John Fogerty


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Dez. 2022)

James Garner


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2022)

Kai Havertz


----------



## Max100 (2 Dez. 2022)

Bodo Illgner


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Tom Jones


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Nastassja Kinski


----------



## EmilS (2 Dez. 2022)

Ferruccio Lamborghini


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Eva Mendes


----------



## EmilS (2 Dez. 2022)

Tazio Nuvolari


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Naomi Osaka


----------



## EmilS (2 Dez. 2022)

George Pompidou


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Tony Randall


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Sabrina Staubitz


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Jürgen Tritin


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Ulrike Volkers


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Mariella Ahrens


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Andrea Berg


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Tony Christie


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Uta Danella


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Albert Einstein


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Uschi Glas


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Hanne Haller


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Siw Inger


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Tom Jones


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Claus Kleber


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Bruce Lee


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Martin Mann


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Cynthia Nixon


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Erik Ode


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Adolfo Quinone


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Alexandra Rietz


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Helmut Schmidt


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2022)

Heather Thomas


----------



## EmilS (2 Dez. 2022)

Wladimir Iljitsch *U*ljanow (_Künstlername Lenin_)


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Ville Valo


----------



## Nastyghost (2 Dez. 2022)

Kim Wilde


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Max100 (3 Dez. 2022)

Charles Elwood Yeager


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Helmut Zacharias


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Ingo Appelt


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Katharina Böhm


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Oliver Dittrich


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Anna Ermakova


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Joachim Fuchsberger


----------



## EmilS (3 Dez. 2022)

Johann Wolfgang Goethe


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Heinz Hoenig


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Julio Iglesias


----------



## EmilS (3 Dez. 2022)

Boris Johnson


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Christian Karmann


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Christian Lindner


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Gerd Müller


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Nick Nolte


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Sven Ottke


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Elvis Presley


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Tina Ruland


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Hilary Swank


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Greta Thunberg


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Karl Valentin


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Alec Zanardi


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Barbara Auer


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Muriel Baumeister


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Mel C.


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Kristin Davis


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Beatrice Egli


----------



## EmilS (3 Dez. 2022)

Aretha Franklin


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Gunter Gabriel


----------



## EmilS (3 Dez. 2022)

George Harrison


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Eike Immel


----------



## Nastyghost (3 Dez. 2022)

Brian Johnson


----------



## Cherubini (4 Dez. 2022)

Olga Kurylenko


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Heiner Lauterbach


----------



## EmilS (4 Dez. 2022)

Milva


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Illie Nastase


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Götz Otto


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Molly Quinn


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Meg Ryan


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Hans Tilkowski


----------



## Brian (4 Dez. 2022)

Susanne Uhlen


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Karl Valentin


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Markus Wasmeier


----------



## Brian (4 Dez. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Brian (4 Dez. 2022)

Theo Zwanziger


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Richard Dean Anderson


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Andrea Berg


----------



## H. Nuta (4 Dez. 2022)

Sabine Christiansen


----------



## EmilS (4 Dez. 2022)

Iosseb Bessarionis dse *D*schughaschwili (_Künstlername Stalin_)


----------



## SteveJ (4 Dez. 2022)

Erika Eleniak


----------



## H. Nuta (4 Dez. 2022)

Marie Fredriksson


----------



## EmilS (4 Dez. 2022)

Peter Gabriel


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Helen Hunt


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Bodo Illgner


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Rune Jarstein


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Dagmar Koller


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Sabine Lisicki


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Dez. 2022)

Gary Moore


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Paul Newman


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

George Orwell


----------



## H. Nuta (4 Dez. 2022)

Miriam Pielhau


----------



## Max100 (5 Dez. 2022)

Adolphe Quetelet


----------



## Punisher (5 Dez. 2022)

Katja Riemann


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Gabriela Sabatini


----------



## H. Nuta (5 Dez. 2022)

Tarja Turunen


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

ChrisTine Urspruch​


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Harry Valérien


----------



## Brian (5 Dez. 2022)

Fritz Walter


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Brian (5 Dez. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

Efrem Zimbalist, Jr.


----------



## elcattivo0804 (5 Dez. 2022)

Bryan Adams


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Marie Bäumer


----------



## elcattivo0804 (5 Dez. 2022)

Miley Cyrus


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

Tony Curtis


----------



## H. Nuta (5 Dez. 2022)

Susanne Daubner


----------



## SteveJ (5 Dez. 2022)

Beatrice Egli


----------



## tzdon (5 Dez. 2022)

Helene Fischer


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Dez. 2022)

Larry Hagman


----------



## Marco2 (6 Dez. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## Max100 (6 Dez. 2022)

Justin Janko


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Grace Kelly


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Lolita​


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Sophie Marceau


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Vladimir Nabokov


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Peter Orloff


----------



## H. Nuta (6 Dez. 2022)

Andrea Parker


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Mathias Rust (_der Flieger_ 🛩️)


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Harald "Toni" Schumacher


----------



## Nastyghost (6 Dez. 2022)

Tina Turner


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Susanne Uhlen


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Antonio Vivaldi


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Claus Wilcke


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Ingo Zamperoni


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Helga Anders


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Katharina Böhm


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Dennie Christian


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Christian Danner


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Linda Evans


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Peter Fonda


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Gerd Grabowski


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Holly Hunter


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Jacky Ickx


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Don Johnson


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Gerit Kling


----------



## H. Nuta (6 Dez. 2022)

Kerstin Linnartz


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Karl Marx (_der Erfinder des Kapitalismus_  )


----------



## H. Nuta (6 Dez. 2022)

Marie Nasemann


----------



## Punisher (6 Dez. 2022)

Götz Otto


----------



## Nastyghost (6 Dez. 2022)

Max Planck


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## H. Nuta (6 Dez. 2022)

Emma Raducanu (Tennisspielerin)


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Franz Josef Strauss


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Dez. 2022)

Tila Tequila


----------



## Max100 (7 Dez. 2022)

Sven Ulreich


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Giuseppe Verdi


----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)

Conchita Wurst


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)

Sun *Y*at-sen


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Alec Zanardi


----------



## Brian (7 Dez. 2022)

Thomas Anders


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Muriel Baumeister


----------



## Brian (7 Dez. 2022)

Tony Curtis


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Dez. 2022)

Daniel Defoe


----------



## Brian (7 Dez. 2022)

Jenny Elvers


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Henry Fonda


----------



## Brian (7 Dez. 2022)

Uschi Glas


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Eden Hazard


----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Matthias Jabs


----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)

Robert F. Kennedy


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## SteveJ (7 Dez. 2022)

Sir Roger Moore


----------



## H. Nuta (7 Dez. 2022)

Anja Nejarri


----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)

Georg Simon Ohm (_Erfinder des Gesetzes_)


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Punisher (7 Dez. 2022)

Molly Quinn


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Dez. 2022)

Axl Rose


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Walter Scheel


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Dez. 2022)

Donald Trump


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Dez. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Alicia Vikander


----------



## H. Nuta (8 Dez. 2022)

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## Max100 (8 Dez. 2022)

Xuanzang


----------



## Cherubini (8 Dez. 2022)

Murat Yakin


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## EmilS (8 Dez. 2022)

Hans Albers


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Napoleon Bonaparte


----------



## EmilS (8 Dez. 2022)

Gaius Iulius *C*aesar (_der Albtraum aller Latein-Schüler_)


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Marlene Dietrich


----------



## EmilS (8 Dez. 2022)

Lothar „Emma“ Emmerich


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Heike Faber


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## Brian (8 Dez. 2022)

Helmut Haller


----------



## Nastyghost (8 Dez. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Brian (8 Dez. 2022)

Jenny Jürgens


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Christian Karmann


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Martin Luther


----------



## Brian (8 Dez. 2022)

Martin Mann


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Jack Nicklaus


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

George Orwell


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## H. Nuta (8 Dez. 2022)

Elke Rosenfeldt


----------



## EmilS (8 Dez. 2022)

Elke Sommer


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Rolf Töpperwien


----------



## Max100 (9 Dez. 2022)

Dayotchanculle Upamecano


----------



## Punisher (9 Dez. 2022)

Karl Valentin


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Markus Wasmeier


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Anton Zeitler


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Konrad Adenauer


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Roberto Blanco


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Sean Connery


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Gloria Estefan


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Frank Farian


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Wayne Gretzky


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Michael Hinz


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Claudia Jung


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Anna Kournikova


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Ewald Lienen


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Franz Müntefehring


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

David Nieven


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Barack Obama


----------



## EmilS (9 Dez. 2022)

Erwin *P*elzig und Urban *P*riol


----------



## H. Nuta (9 Dez. 2022)

Sarah Margaret Qualley


----------



## Punisher (9 Dez. 2022)

Katja Riemann


----------



## Max100 (10 Dez. 2022)

Marcel Sabitzer


----------



## Marco2 (10 Dez. 2022)

Bettina Tietjen


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Rafael van der Vaart


----------



## EmilS (10 Dez. 2022)

Lilo Wanders


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Sean Young


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2022)

Ferank Zander


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Barbara Auer


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2022)

Bernhard Brink


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2022)

Dolly Dollar


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Hannelore Elsner


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2022)

Peter Frankenfeld


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Helmut Haller


----------



## EmilS (10 Dez. 2022)

Robert Ito


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Matthias Jabs


----------



## EmilS (10 Dez. 2022)

B. B. *K*ing


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Stan Laurel


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Thomas Müller


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Alfred Nobel


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

George Orwell


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2022)

Molly Quinn


----------



## Death Row (10 Dez. 2022)

Christopher Reeve


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Ralf Schumacher


----------



## Nastyghost (10 Dez. 2022)

Olaf Thon


----------



## Max100 (11 Dez. 2022)

Elena Uhlig


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Barbara Bach


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Kirk Douglas


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Jenny Elvers


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Errol Flynn


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Tom Gerhard


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Neil Patrick Harris


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Don Johnson


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Christian Karmann


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Brie Larson


----------



## Brian (11 Dez. 2022)

Gerd Müller


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Gunda Niemann


----------



## Brian (11 Dez. 2022)

Ashley Olsen


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (11 Dez. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Margot Robbie


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Sabine Sauer


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Simone Thomalla


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Kostja Ullmann


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Bernhard Vogel


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Bettina Zimmermann


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Simon Ammann


----------



## Brian (11 Dez. 2022)

Willy Brand


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Helena Christensen


----------



## EmilS (11 Dez. 2022)

King Size *D*ick


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Gernot Endemann


----------



## EmilS (11 Dez. 2022)

Joe Frazier (_Smokin' Joe_)


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Hans-Dietrich Genscher


----------



## SteveJ (11 Dez. 2022)

Dieter Hallervorden


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Julio Iglesias


----------



## SteveJ (11 Dez. 2022)

Janet Jackson


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Heinz Rudolf Kunze


----------



## EmilS (11 Dez. 2022)

Mario Lanza


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Gerd Müller


----------



## tzdon (11 Dez. 2022)

Valerie Niehaus


----------



## SteveJ (11 Dez. 2022)

Uschi Obermaier


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## EmilS (11 Dez. 2022)

Will Quadflieg


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Frank Rost


----------



## Max100 (12 Dez. 2022)

Leroy Sané


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Hans Tilkowski


----------



## EmilS (12 Dez. 2022)

Jean-Thomas „Tomi“ *U*ngerer


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Ulrike Volkers


----------



## EmilS (12 Dez. 2022)

Andy Warhol


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Theo Zwanziger


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Michael Andretti


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Vanessa Blumhagen


----------



## tzdon (12 Dez. 2022)

Lily Collins


----------



## EmilS (12 Dez. 2022)

Béatrice Dalle


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Horst Eckel


----------



## EmilS (12 Dez. 2022)

Enzo Ferrari


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Matthias Ginter


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Hanne Haller


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Billy Idol


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Michael Jordan


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Anna Kournikowa


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Jens Lehmann


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Lothar Matthäus


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Paul Newman


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

George Orwell


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Kai Pflaume


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Molly Quinn


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Stefan Raab


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Sabine Sauer


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Bettina Tietjen


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Susanne Uhlen


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Elisabeth Volkmann


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Sean Young


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Barbara Auer


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Björn Borg


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

James Dean


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Beatrice Egli


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Mark Forster


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Dieter Hallervorden


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Jacky Ickx


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Marko Jović​


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Kevin Keegan


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Jens Lehmann


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Wolfgang Felix Magath


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Lionel Messi


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Gunda Niemann


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Claudia Obert


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Max100 (13 Dez. 2022)

Fabio Quagliarella


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

Katja Riemann


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Gabriela Sabatini


----------



## celebczj83 (13 Dez. 2022)

Nora Tschirner


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## EmilS (13 Dez. 2022)

Alicia Vikander


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Ulrich Wickert


----------



## Brian (13 Dez. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## Brian (13 Dez. 2022)

Linda Zervakis


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

Barbara Auer


----------



## tzdon (13 Dez. 2022)

Bushido


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

Aaron Carter


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Walt Disney


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

Jenny Elvers


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Peter Frankenfeld


----------



## EmilS (13 Dez. 2022)

Adele Goldberg


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

Hanne Haller


----------



## EmilS (13 Dez. 2022)

Rebecca Immanuel


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Lamar Jackson


----------



## EmilS (13 Dez. 2022)

Brian Wilson *K*ernighan


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Heather Locklear


----------



## EmilS (13 Dez. 2022)

Manfred Mann


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Matti Nykänen


----------



## Max100 (14 Dez. 2022)

Matthias Opdenhövel


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (14 Dez. 2022)

Anthony Quayle


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

John D. Rockefeller


----------



## Brian (14 Dez. 2022)

Johann Strauss


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Emma Thompson


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2022)

Karl Valentin


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Paul Walker


----------



## Max100 (15 Dez. 2022)

Xhaka


----------



## Cherubini (15 Dez. 2022)

Malcolm Young


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## Brian (15 Dez. 2022)

Hans Albers


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2022)

Andrea Berg


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Sean Connery


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2022)

John Denver


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Anke Engelke


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2022)

Heike Faber


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Marlies Göhr


----------



## tzdon (15 Dez. 2022)

Elsa Hosk


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2022)

Michael Jordan


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Buster Keaton


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2022)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

Sophie Marceau


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2022)

Gunda Niemann


----------



## Max100 (16 Dez. 2022)

Jan Oblak


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (16 Dez. 2022)

Christian Quadfield


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Nancy Reagan


----------



## Brian (16 Dez. 2022)

Manuela Schwesig


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Bernd Trautmann


----------



## Brian (16 Dez. 2022)

Günther Ungeheuer


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Robert Vaughn


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Herbert Wehner


----------



## Max100 (17 Dez. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Brian (17 Dez. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2022)

Barbara Auer


----------



## Brian (17 Dez. 2022)

Roy Black


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Alice Cooper


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Dez. 2022)

Drafi Deutscher


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Michael Ende


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2022)

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## donpicha (18 Dez. 2022)

Marcel Hirscher


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Dez. 2022)

Jeremy Irons


----------



## Max100 (18 Dez. 2022)

TonyJarstein


----------



## Cherubini (18 Dez. 2022)

Alex Kristan


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Dez. 2022)

Carl Lewis


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Gerd Müller


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Illie Nastase


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

George Orwell


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Molly Quinn


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Kurt Russell


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Sabine Sauer


----------



## Brian (18 Dez. 2022)

Spencer Tracy


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Karl Valentin


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Lech Walesa


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Malcolm Young


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Thomas Anders


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Andrea Berg


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Jackie Chan


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

John Denver


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Hartmut Engler


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Thomas Freitag


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Charlotte Gainsbourg


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Hanne Haller


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Miguel Indurain


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Michael Jordan


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Lotto King Karl


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Eddie Murphy


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Gunda Niemann


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Mike Oldfield


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Marco2 (19 Dez. 2022)

Bill Ramsey


----------



## Max100 (19 Dez. 2022)

Marianne Sägebrecht


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Toni Turek


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Barbara Valentin


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Jasmin Wagner


----------



## SteveJ (19 Dez. 2022)

Xi Jinping


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Brian (19 Dez. 2022)

Nadine Angerer


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Andy Brehme


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Phil Collins


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

John Denver


----------



## Brian (19 Dez. 2022)

Linda Evans


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## Nastyghost (19 Dez. 2022)

Götz George


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Helmut Haller


----------



## Max100 (20 Dez. 2022)

Stefan Ilsanker


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Steffi Jones


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2022)

Norbert König


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Dez. 2022)

Marylin Monroe


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2022)

Jack Nicholson


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

George Orwell


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Molly Quinn


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2022)

Julia Roberts


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Sabine Sauer


----------



## Brian (20 Dez. 2022)

J.R.R.Tolkien


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## tzdon (20 Dez. 2022)

Laura Vandervoort


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Max100 (21 Dez. 2022)

Anthony Yeboah


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Dez. 2022)

Tom Astor


----------



## SteveJ (21 Dez. 2022)

David Bowie


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Alice Cooper


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

John Denver


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Roland Emmerich


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Heike Faber


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Gal Gadot


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Hanne Haller


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Eric Idle


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Tom Jones


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Dez. 2022)

Daniela Katzenberger


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Michael Landon


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Gerd Müller


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Leslie Nielsen


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

George Orwell


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Uwe Reinders


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Sabine Sauer


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Adel Tawil


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Gilles Villeneuve


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## Brian (21 Dez. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Sean Young


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Cherubini (22 Dez. 2022)

Robert Atzorn


----------



## Max100 (22 Dez. 2022)

Markus Babbel


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Dez. 2022)

Ilona Christen


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Caro Daur


----------



## SteveJ (22 Dez. 2022)

Anita Ekberg


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Peter Fonda


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Dez. 2022)

Pierre Gasly


----------



## Brian (22 Dez. 2022)

Horst Hrubesch


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## Austin (22 Dez. 2022)

Jens Jeremies


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Dez. 2022)

Mike Krüger


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Marlene Lufen


----------



## Austin (22 Dez. 2022)

Mike Myers


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Paul Newman


----------



## Austin (22 Dez. 2022)

Nicholas Ofczarek


----------



## Max100 (23 Dez. 2022)

Lukas Podolski


----------



## Cherubini (23 Dez. 2022)

Thomas Quasthoff


----------



## Max100 (23 Dez. 2022)

Grigori Rasputin


----------



## Cherubini (23 Dez. 2022)

Petra Schmidt-Schaller


----------



## Max100 (23 Dez. 2022)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Cherubini (23 Dez. 2022)

Collien Ulmen-Fernandes


----------



## Max100 (23 Dez. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Sean Young


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Hans Zimmer


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Barbara Auer


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Barbara Bach


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Dez. 2022)

John Cena


----------



## Brian (23 Dez. 2022)

Doris Day


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Ida Engvoll


----------



## Brian (23 Dez. 2022)

Linda Feller


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Michael Groß


----------



## Austin (23 Dez. 2022)

Dieter Hallervorden


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2022)

Bodo Illgner


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Dietmar Jakobs


----------



## Austin (23 Dez. 2022)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Dez. 2022)

Greg LeMond


----------



## Austin (23 Dez. 2022)

Mads Mikkelsen


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Paul Newman


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Erik Ode


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Christian Quadfield


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Heinz Rühmann


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Manuela Schwesig


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Hans Tilkowski


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Nadja Uhl


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Antonio Vivaldi


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Fritz Wepper


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Tina Yorck


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Frank Zander


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

James Arness


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Barbara Becker


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

James Dean


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Beatrice Egli


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Heinz Harald Frentzen


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2022)

Tom Gerhard


----------



## Marco2 (25 Dez. 2022)

Dieter Hallervorden


----------



## Punisher (25 Dez. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2022)

Steffie Jones


----------



## Brian (25 Dez. 2022)

Bill Kaulitz


----------



## Punisher (25 Dez. 2022)

Jens Lehmann


----------



## Brian (25 Dez. 2022)

Ralf Moeller


----------



## Punisher (25 Dez. 2022)

Gunda Niemann


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2022)

Mike Oldfield


----------



## Austin (25 Dez. 2022)

Aubrey Plaza


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Cherubini (26 Dez. 2022)

Daisy Ridley


----------



## Nastyghost (26 Dez. 2022)

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Harry S. Truman


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Sebastian Vettel


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Angus Young


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Barbara Auer


----------



## Brian (26 Dez. 2022)

Roy Black


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Cindy Crawford


----------



## Brian (26 Dez. 2022)

Jürgen Drews


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Roland Emmerich


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Heike Faber


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

James Garner


----------



## Brian (26 Dez. 2022)

Herbert Hermann


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Maybritt Illner


----------



## hanskasper (26 Dez. 2022)

Victoria Justice


----------



## tzdon (26 Dez. 2022)

Johanna Krupa


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Bernhard Langer


----------



## Cherubini (26 Dez. 2022)

Johanna Mross


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Gunda Niemann


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Adam Opel


----------



## Cherubini (27 Dez. 2022)

Lili Paul-Roncalli


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Dez. 2022)

Christian Quadflieg


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Gerry Rafferty


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Sabine Sauer


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Simone Thomalla


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Susanne Uhlen


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Andreas Voßkuhle


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Sean Young


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Ingo Zamperoni


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Barbara Auer


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Dieter Burdenski


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Caro Daur


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Michael Ende


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Uschi Glas


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Hanne Haller


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Bodo Illgner


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Tom Jones


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Claus Kleber


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Manfred Man


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Gunda Niemann


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Kerstin Ott


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Matías Quer


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Julia Roberts


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Jutta Speidel


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Toni Turek


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Susanne Uhlen


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Karl Valentin


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Roger Whittaker


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Paul Young


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Dez. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Marco2 (28 Dez. 2022)

Klaus Allofs


----------



## Cherubini (28 Dez. 2022)

Kim Basinger


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Jenny Elvers


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Marianne Faithfull


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Tom Gerhard


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Anke Huber


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Grace Jones


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Mark Keller


----------



## SteveJ (28 Dez. 2022)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Sophie Marceau


----------



## Nastyghost (28 Dez. 2022)

Leslie Nielsen


----------



## Brian (28 Dez. 2022)

Wiili Orban


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Kevin Poulsen


----------



## Brian (28 Dez. 2022)

Marleen Quentin


----------



## SteveJ (28 Dez. 2022)

Julia Roberts


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Michael Schumacher


----------



## Nastyghost (28 Dez. 2022)

John Travolta


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Dez. 2022)

Rudi Völler


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2022)

Laura Wontorra


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## SteveJ (29 Dez. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

Klaus Zumwinkel


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Barbara Auer


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

Franz Beckenbauer


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

Julia Dahmen


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Beatrice Egli


----------



## Brian (29 Dez. 2022)

Rainhard Fendrich


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Stewart Granger


----------



## Brian (29 Dez. 2022)

Peter Horton


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Bodo Illgner


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

Steve Jobs


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Christian Karmann


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

Martin Landau


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Gerd Müller


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Dez. 2022)

Neymar Jr.


----------



## frank63 (30 Dez. 2022)

Mike Oldfield


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Christiane Paul


----------



## frank63 (30 Dez. 2022)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Julia Roberts


----------



## frank63 (30 Dez. 2022)

Helmut Schmidt


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Karin Thaler


----------



## frank63 (30 Dez. 2022)

Xaver Unsinn


----------



## Brian (30 Dez. 2022)

Ulrike Volkers


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Willi Weber


----------



## Brian (30 Dez. 2022)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## tzdon (30 Dez. 2022)

Neil Young


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Frank Zappa


----------



## tzdon (30 Dez. 2022)

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## frank63 (30 Dez. 2022)

Peri Baumeister


----------



## Cherubini (31 Dez. 2022)

Yvonne Catterfeld


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Bob Dylan


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Linda Evans


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Bridget Fonda


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Richard Gere


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Linda Hamilton


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Siw Inger


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Lamar Jackson


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Hardy Krüger


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Jessica Lange


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Laura Müller


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Gunda Niemann


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Barack Obama


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Wolfgang Petersen


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Hans Quest


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Heide Rosendahl


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Dietmar Schönherr


----------



## tzdon (31 Dez. 2022)

Elizabeth Turner ( Model)


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## donpicha (1 Jan. 2023)

Peter Vogel


----------



## Marco2 (1 Jan. 2023)

Timo Werner


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Paul Young


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Alec Zanardi


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Barbara Auer


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Juliette Binoche


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Karin Dor


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Beatrice Egli


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Peter Falk


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Tom Gerhard


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Neil Patrick Harris


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Bodo Illgner


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Hugh Jackman


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Arthur Kennedy


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Gina Lollobrigida


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Friedrich Merz


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Christine Neubauer


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Rita Ora


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Al Pacino


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Ronald Reagan


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Bernd Stelter


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Karin Thaler


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Susanne Uhlen


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Karl Valentin


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Jörg Wontorra


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Deng Xiaoping


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Angus Young


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Helmut Zierl


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Mario Andretti


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Andrea Berg


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Claire Danes


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Anke Engelke


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Jodie Foster


----------



## donpicha (1 Jan. 2023)

Brian GEORGE


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2023)

Hanne Haller


----------



## donpicha (1 Jan. 2023)

Stan Ivar


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Jan. 2023)

Udo Jürgens


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Claus Kleber


----------



## Max100 (2 Jan. 2023)

Sabine Lisicki


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2023)

Gerd Müller


----------



## Cherubini (2 Jan. 2023)

Alysha Newman


----------



## frank63 (2 Jan. 2023)

Erik Ode


----------



## Brian (2 Jan. 2023)

Ingrid Peters


----------



## frank63 (2 Jan. 2023)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Brian (2 Jan. 2023)

Robert Redfort


----------



## Nastyghost (2 Jan. 2023)

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## Brian (2 Jan. 2023)

Spencer Tracy


----------



## SteveJ (2 Jan. 2023)

Beate Uhse


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2023)

Barbara Valentin


----------



## Cav (2 Jan. 2023)

Katharina Wackernagel


----------



## frank63 (2 Jan. 2023)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Marco2 (2 Jan. 2023)

Paul Young


----------



## Max100 (3 Jan. 2023)

Zico


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2023)

Barbara Auer


----------



## Cherubini (3 Jan. 2023)

Klara Bühl


----------



## frank63 (3 Jan. 2023)

Alice Cooper


----------



## Brian (3 Jan. 2023)

Doris Day


----------



## Cherubini (3 Jan. 2023)

Markus Eisenbichler


----------



## Brian (3 Jan. 2023)

Henry Fonda


----------



## Cherubini (3 Jan. 2023)

Andreas Goldberger


----------



## Brian (3 Jan. 2023)

Christiane Hörbiger


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2023)

Maybrit Illner


----------



## SteveJ (3 Jan. 2023)

Tom Jones


----------



## frank63 (3 Jan. 2023)

Oliver Kalkofe


----------



## Max100 (4 Jan. 2023)

Theo Lingen


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Thomas Müller


----------



## frank63 (4 Jan. 2023)

Illie Nastase


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Jan. 2023)

Kerstin Otto


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2023)

Ingrid Peters


----------



## frank63 (4 Jan. 2023)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2023)

Karl-Heinz Rummenigge


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Sabine Sauer


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2023)

Tina Turner


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2023)

Henry Vahl


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Willi Weber


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2023)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Paul Young


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2023)

Frank Zappa


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Barbara Auer


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2023)

Bernhard Brink


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Rudi Cerne


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2023)

Jürgen Drews


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Jenny Elvers


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Jan. 2023)

Klaus Fischer


----------



## Max100 (5 Jan. 2023)

Winfried Glatzeder


----------



## Punisher (5 Jan. 2023)

Thomas Hermanns


----------



## frank63 (5 Jan. 2023)

Jeremy Irons


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Jan. 2023)

Mick Jagger


----------



## Brian (5 Jan. 2023)

Roland Kaiser


----------



## frank63 (5 Jan. 2023)

Marlene Lufen


----------



## Brian (5 Jan. 2023)

Manfred Man


----------



## frank63 (5 Jan. 2023)

Julian Nagelsmann


----------



## Brian (5 Jan. 2023)

Viktor Orban


----------



## frank63 (5 Jan. 2023)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (5 Jan. 2023)

Aidan Quinn


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Jan. 2023)

Cliff Richard


----------



## frank63 (5 Jan. 2023)

Helmut Schön


----------



## Marco2 (6 Jan. 2023)

Bettina Tietjen


----------



## Max100 (6 Jan. 2023)

Mark Uth


----------



## Cherubini (6 Jan. 2023)

Petra Vlhova


----------



## frank63 (6 Jan. 2023)

Markus Wasmeier


----------



## Brian (6 Jan. 2023)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## frank63 (6 Jan. 2023)

Malcolm Young


----------



## Brian (6 Jan. 2023)

Helmut Zierl


----------



## frank63 (6 Jan. 2023)

Christina Applegate


----------



## Brian (6 Jan. 2023)

Roy Black


----------



## frank63 (6 Jan. 2023)

Alice Cooper


----------



## Brian (6 Jan. 2023)

Corinna Drews


----------



## Cherubini (6 Jan. 2023)

Mala Emde


----------



## Max100 (Samstag um 05:34)

Emil Forsberg


----------



## Marco2 (Samstag um 06:18)

Götz George


----------



## Nastyghost (Samstag um 07:30)

Larry Hagman


----------



## Cherubini (Samstag um 07:56)

John Isner


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 11:36)

Matthias Jabs


----------



## SteveJ (Samstag um 11:51)

Christine Kaufmann


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 11:53)

Marlene Lufen


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 12:48)

Martin Mann


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 12:57)

Wolfgang Niedecken


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 12:59)

Kerstin Ott


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 13:02)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 13:05)

Christian Quafield


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 14:51)

Hans Rosenthal


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 15:06)

Bernd Stelter


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 15:46)

Sophia Thomalla


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 16:15)

Günther Ungeheuer


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 16:23)

Ville Valo


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 16:25)

Gottlieb Wendehals


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 16:25)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 16:27)

Paul Young


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 16:30)

Alec Zanardi


----------



## Nastyghost (Samstag um 22:58)

G.G. Anderson


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 23:11)

Andreas Brehme


----------



## Max100 (Sonntag um 05:39)

Cacau


----------



## Cherubini (Sonntag um 07:46)

Kara *del* Toro


----------



## Nastyghost (Sonntag um 07:52)

Frank Elstner


----------



## celebczj83 (Sonntag um 08:23)

Nilam Farooq


----------



## SteveJ (Sonntag um 11:11)

Whoopi Goldberg


----------



## Cherubini (Sonntag um 11:19)

Wendy Holdener


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 11:36)

Maybritt Illner


----------



## donpicha (Sonntag um 12:37)

Franz Jonas


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 12:39)

Grace Kelly


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 13:54)

John Lennon


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 13:56)

Sophie Marceau


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 13:57)

Kerstin Ott


----------



## Cherubini (Sonntag um 14:06)

Adrian Pertl


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 14:47)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 14:59)

Jennifer Rush


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 15:00)

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 15:08)

Toni Turek


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 15:21)

Gisela Uhlen


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 15:27)

Saskia Valencia


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 15:53)

Willi Weber


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 16:46)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 21:07)

Sean Young


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 22:51)

Alec Zanardi


----------



## Marco2 (Montag um 05:04)

René Adler


----------



## Max100 (Montag um 06:03)

Hanno Balitsch


----------



## frank63 (Montag um 09:47)

Johan Cruyff


----------



## jens4975 (Montag um 10:24)

Doreen Dietel


----------



## frank63 (Montag um 11:45)

Anke Engelke


----------



## Brian (Montag um 12:35)

Reinhard Fendrich


----------



## frank63 (Montag um 12:41)

Götz George


----------



## Brian (Montag um 12:47)

Uwe Hübner


----------



## Nastyghost (Montag um 13:10)

Billy Idol


----------



## Brian (Montag um 13:16)

Horst Janson


----------



## frank63 (Montag um 13:17)

Anna Kournikova


----------



## Brian (Montag um 13:28)

Michael Landon


----------



## Punisher (Montag um 15:31)

Thomas Müller


----------



## jens4975 (Montag um 17:43)

Edgar Ott


----------



## tzdon (Montag um 18:13)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Punisher (Montag um 18:46)

Molly Quinn


----------



## SteveJ (Montag um 19:05)

Hans Rosenthal


----------



## Marco2 (Montag um 21:03)

Yan Sommer


----------



## Nastyghost (Montag um 21:05)

Donald Trump


----------



## Marco2 (Montag um 21:10)

Sven Ulrich


----------



## frank63 (Montag um 22:37)

Lena Valaitis


----------



## Max100 (Dienstag um 06:09)

Robert Waldschmidt


----------



## Marco2 (Dienstag um 07:57)

Xian Xion


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 09:55)

Malcolm Young


----------



## Nastyghost (Dienstag um 13:11)

Frank Zappa


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 13:18)

Christina Applegate


----------



## Punisher (Dienstag um 15:07)

Bibiana Beglau


----------



## Brian (Dienstag um 15:08)

Tom Cruise


----------



## Punisher (Dienstag um 15:11)

Caro Daur


----------



## Brian (Dienstag um 15:28)

Annemarie Eilfeld


----------



## Punisher (Dienstag um 15:29)

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## Brian (Dienstag um 15:30)

Gary Glitter


----------



## Punisher (Dienstag um 15:51)

Hanne Haller


----------



## Brian (Dienstag um 15:58)

Siw Inger


----------



## Punisher (Dienstag um 15:58)

Tom Jones


----------



## Brian (Dienstag um 15:59)

Hansi Kraus


----------



## Punisher (Dienstag um 16:00)

Christian Lindner


----------



## Brian (Dienstag um 16:02)

Elon Musk ( Mag den Typ nicht )


----------



## Punisher (Dienstag um 16:03)

Gunda Niemann


----------



## Nastyghost (Dienstag um 19:30)

Clive Owen


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 22:48)

Christiane Paul


----------



## Marco2 (Dienstag um 23:22)

Veronika von Quast


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 23:30)

Denise Richards


----------



## Marco2 (Dienstag um 23:31)

Leroy Sané


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 23:45)

Bernd Trautmann


----------



## Marco2 (Mittwoch um 00:00)

Dayot Upamecano


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 00:05)

Giuseppe Verdi


----------



## Marco2 (Mittwoch um 00:16)

Juliane Werding


----------



## Max100 (Mittwoch um 06:26)

Granit Xhaka


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 10:09)

Malcom Young


----------



## Brian (Mittwoch um 12:32)

Theo Zwanziger


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 13:14)

Rudi Assauer


----------



## Nastyghost (Mittwoch um 13:25)

Gareth Bale


----------



## Brian (Mittwoch um 13:27)

Bill Clinton


----------



## Punisher (Mittwoch um 15:48)

John Denver


----------



## tzdon (Mittwoch um 18:23)

Erika Eleniak


----------



## Punisher (Mittwoch um 21:56)

Heike Faber


----------



## Max100 (Gestern um 06:20)

Mario Gómez


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 10:52)

Kate Hudson


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 12:52)

Billy Idol


----------



## Nastyghost (Gestern um 13:09)

Janet Jackson


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 13:21)

Hardy Krüger


----------



## hanskasper (Gestern um 14:15)

Dichen Lachman


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 14:54)

Elon Musk


----------



## hanskasper (Gestern um 15:07)

Manuel Neuer


----------



## thotti (Gestern um 15:44)

Carre Otis


----------



## hanskasper (Gestern um 15:55)

Barbara Palvin


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 16:36)

Anthony Quinn


----------



## Punisher (Gestern um 19:28)

Julia Roberts


----------



## thotti (Gestern um 19:45)

Reiner Schöne


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 22:45)

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## Punisher (Vor 32 Minuten)

Susanne Uhlen


----------



## Nastyghost (Vor 21 Minuten)

Vic Vergeat


----------



## Max100 (Vor 19 Minuten)

Kurt Waldheim


----------

